# Truscale's projects and finished models



## truscale

I'm starting a new thread to show all my projects and finished models. I'll be posting pics of new and old projects along with progress pics and an occasional how to. As you can tell by my thread posting , I'm the newest member of MASTERPIECES MCC , Thanks Armondo for your invite and interest in my style of models. Like I've stated in other post, Because of B.A.S.H.R.'s ,lil, Armondo, Anthony, Gary , and many otheres, I'm starting to take what's in my head and build it. The Glasshouse and Caddy are the first models I've finished in almost 20 years. So expect to see some wild things in the future. I'll also be working on new wheel designs and other parts.


----------



## sidetoside

The best on this caprice ist the Paintjob , but better ist the Steering Wheel !

Looks killa , Bro !

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Looks Great!! Will be looking forward to seeing your wheel designs.


----------



## oldskool 67

The Glasshouse looks FIRME!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

Excellent build!! Congrats on your Masterpieces memebership, well deserved!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

GREAT build :0


----------



## eastside1989

Yea..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man that mutha is wicked! Killa ass paint !


----------



## josh 78

LOOKS NICE MAN GREAT WORK :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldskool 67

Tru, post some pics of the Cadi :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

Yeah!


----------



## truscale

CRAZY CAD


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

ALRIGHT LOOKS LIKE MASTERPIECES FINIALLY HAS AN ADVIDE BUILDER ! 

KEEP UP THE BAD ASS WORK TRU ! LIKE YOUR STYLE AND LOVE THEM 100 SPOKE WHEELS YOU DO ! JUST WISH MY CHANGE WAS BETTER SO I COULD SWING A SET ! 

NOW KEEP THIS THREAD AND THE MASTERPEICE M.C.C. TOPIC MOVING WITH NEW BUILDS AND MAYBE IT WILL HELP MONDO AND AL TO GET BACK HERE AND BACK TO BUILDING ALSO !


----------



## dink

:biggrin: *wow*


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2009, 11:44 PM~13206875
> *ALRIGHT   LOOKS  LIKE  MASTERPIECES   FINIALLY  HAS  AN ADVIDE  BUILDER  !
> 
> KEEP  UP  THE   BAD  ASS  WORK   TRU !   LIKE  YOUR   STYLE   AND   LOVE  THEM  100 SPOKE WHEELS  YOU  DO  !   JUST  WISH   MY   CHANGE  WAS  BETTER   SO I  COULD   SWING  A  SET !
> 
> NOW  KEEP   THIS   THREAD  AND  THE  MASTERPEICE M.C.C. TOPIC MOVING   WITH  NEW  BUILDS  AND  MAYBE  IT  WILL  HELP  MONDO  AND  AL   TO  GET  BACK  HERE  AND  BACK  TO  BUILDING  ALSO !
> *


Thanks Mini . I'll have to have a talk with Armondo about getting something finished! :biggrin: Like I stated it's time for me to release the crazy stuff in my head. So far it's come out like planned in the first two. Learned alot from those ,like what to do and what not to do for the future paint work.


----------



## Siim123

AWESOME PAINTJOBS!! :0


----------



## oldskool 67

Eric, the Cadi's Amazing! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Mar 7 2009, 01:33 AM~13207344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, the Cadi's Amazing! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X2!! Trully inspirational stuff!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash

nice. i likes.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Yes! Thats real nice! I'm gonna have to get some of those rims. They really top it off.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

love the work you do! great painting skills both rides are clean nice rims!


----------



## stilldownivlife

:0  :0 
WHOA - serious jaw droppers 

the paint, rims and super details :thumbsup: 

i cant wait to see more


----------



## gseeds

eric great work on both cars, your style is really nice and your paint work is kicking some ass, love the color combos on the caddy, they work great together, keep building brother !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Awesome builds Eric.

don v


----------



## Zed

Caddy is nice, but the donk is badaaaaaaaasssss ! :cheesy: 

Donut wheel is a nice touch !


----------



## truscale

Just want to say thanks for all the compliments on the Cad and Caprice, and it was nice to meet alot of you at the NNL West yesterday. I have posted pics on my projects for NNL West 09 thread.


----------



## tequila sunrise

nice patterns!! next time can you show us a HOW TO on doing those patterns? lookin bad ass


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by tequila sunrise_@Mar 8 2009, 09:37 AM~13215800
> *nice patterns!! next time can you show us a HOW TO on doing those patterns? lookin bad ass
> *


Will do tequila. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale+Mar 5 2009, 11:43 PM~13198749-->
> 
> 
> 
> I'm starting a new thread to show all my projects and finished models. I'll be posting pics of new and old projects along with progress pics and an occasional how to. As you can tell by my thread posting , I'm the newest member of MASTERPIECES MCC , Thanks Armondo for your invite and interest in my style of models.  Like I've stated in other post, Because of  B.A.S.H.R.'s ,lil, Armondo, Anthony, Gary , and many otheres, I'm starting to take what's in my head and build it. The Glasshouse and Caddy are the first models I've finished in almost 20 years. So expect to see some wild things in the future. I'll also be working on new wheel designs and other parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 08:31 PM~13206770
> *CRAZY CAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## truscale

Here's a few new projects I'm working on. 

Buster Litton Ford. The kit is a modelhaus resin, the interior has to be scratch built .Hopefully have it done for San Diego NNL. The car will be HOK cinnamon pearl.
















found pics. of the real car and scaled out the interior. The interior is done in 2 inch pleats in an off white and cinnamon vinyl. I used .080" half round strips.

















Silver Arrow '64 Rivi

































Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.


----------



## rollinoldskoo

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 14 2009, 12:51 AM~13277620
> *Here's a few new projects I'm working on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found pics. of the real car and scaled out the interior. The interior is done in 2 inch pleats in an off white and cinnamon vinyl. I used .080" half round strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow '64 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the seats on this ford are really killer bro ,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i love the pleats , good work 
and the chop and stance are fricken perfect :biggrin: uffin: 
hey bro ,i saw those 2 builds in the front part of the pagr , those models are off the chain .....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 14 2009, 01:51 AM~13277620
> *Here's a few new projects I'm working on.
> 
> Buster Litton Ford. The kit is a modelhaus resin, the interior has to be scratch built .Hopefully have it done for San Diego NNL. The car will be HOK cinnamon pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found pics. of the real car and scaled out the interior. The interior is done in 2 inch pleats in an off white and cinnamon vinyl. I used .080" half round strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow '64 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bad ass eric


----------



## CustomFreak

Silver Arrow '64 Rivi

































Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.








[/quote]


hehe looks like a lot of work on that caprice ! but it will be killer shure :biggrin: 

nice rivi, do you made a top chop :biggrin: looks very nice...


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 14 2009, 12:51 AM~13277620
> *Here's a few new projects I'm working on.
> 
> Buster Litton Ford. The kit is a modelhaus resin, the interior has to be scratch built .Hopefully have it done for San Diego NNL. The car will be HOK cinnamon pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found pics. of the real car and scaled out the interior. The interior is done in 2 inch pleats in an off white and cinnamon vinyl. I used .080" half round strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow '64 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like someone's caught the building bug again......


:biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm sittin' on pins & needles waitin' to see that Caprice!!!


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Mar 14 2009, 07:46 AM~13278040
> *I'm sittin' on pins & needles waitin' to see that Caprice!!!
> *



Me too


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 14 2009, 12:51 AM~13277620
> *Here's a few new projects I'm working on.
> 
> Buster Litton Ford. The kit is a modelhaus resin, the interior has to be scratch built .Hopefully have it done for San Diego NNL. The car will be HOK cinnamon pearl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> found pics. of the real car and scaled out the interior. The interior is done in 2 inch pleats in an off white and cinnamon vinyl. I used .080" half round strips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silver Arrow '64 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow homie! crazy rides love them all keep pics coming. :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

> Silver Arrow '64 Rivi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atomic Punk. This '73 Cprice will be kandy atomic nuclear waste green with a silver,gold, and rainbow flaked, panelled,freak dot,flamed,fringer printed, tape faded,kandy and pearl green,puple and orange roof. Oh ya forgot bubbles and star burst. If I can get it on plastic as I see it in my head, it will be crazy wild.


hehe looks like a lot of work on that caprice ! but it will be killer shure :biggrin: 

nice rivi, do you made a top chop :biggrin: looks very nice...
[/quote]
Yea Custom. It's chopped a scale 3 " and the sail panel leaned forward with an extention at the rearedge.


----------



## Guest

Nice customs!! Thanks for the tip on how you made the seats.


----------



## Zed

wow ! the seat you did for the panoramic ford is fuckin accurate ! unbelievable ! can't wait to see it complete ! :cheesy: 

The chopped Rivi is wiiiiiiild ! :0


----------



## stilldownivlife

:worship: :worship: :worship: 

your builds are like crack 
i check'em out and like 10min later im back for more :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL

NICE WORK


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 14 2009, 02:18 AM~13277979
> *looks like someone's caught the building bug again......
> :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## truscale

Hey everyone out there in model land. Found something that should help alot of you that mix your own paint . I buy these pipettes at the hobby store about every time I'm there. Testors sells them for $4.75 for a pack of 6. I go through these like crazy , use them for one color then throw away. 









I knew there was a cheaper way to buy these, and I found it. There is a company online at Marketlabinc.com. they sell the same exact ones testors sells, for $13.00 that's 400. That is about a $300.00 savings over the Testor one's at the same quantity. 
Just google marketlabinc , then type in pipette in search , there the 8mL size.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THANKS FOR THE TIP! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 31 2009, 09:02 PM~13449222
> *Hey everyone out there in model land. Found something that should help alot of you that mix your own paint . I buy these pipettes at the hobby store about every time I'm there. Testors sells them for $4.75 for a pack of 6. I go through these like crazy , use them for one color then throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was a cheaper way to buy these, and I found it. There is a company online at Marketlabinc.com. they sell the same exact ones testors sells, for $13.00 that's 400. That is about a $300.00 savings over the Testor one's at the same quantity.
> Just google marketlabinc , then type in pipette in search , there the 8mL size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Eric.  
I go through alot of these too. So thanks for the tip bro. I was almost out of the ones I have left. Placing an order as soon as I get off here. :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 31 2009, 06:02 PM~13449222
> *Hey everyone out there in model land. Found something that should help alot of you that mix your own paint . I buy these pipettes at the hobby store about every time I'm there. Testors sells them for $4.75 for a pack of 6. I go through these like crazy , use them for one color then throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was a cheaper way to buy these, and I found it. There is a company online at Marketlabinc.com. they sell the same exact ones testors sells, for $13.00 that's 400. That is about a $300.00 savings over the Testor one's at the same quantity.
> Just google marketlabinc , then type in pipette in search , there the 8mL size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i use that shit to apply accellerant for CA glue too


----------



## truscale

Hey guys ,remember me? My camera took a dump so I bought another one from someone at work. Still trying to figure the thing out. Have some progress pics. of the Panaramic Ford . Interior is half done ,and I have fitted the engine. The engine block is a Replica&Miniture resin , the heads, intake, and carbs are Model Car Garage. Still have a little clean up to do on the chassis before painting.


----------



## truscale

One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

NICE INTERIOR WORK AND THE GRAND PRIX WILL IT CURB SIDE OR YOU GOING TO GO INTO MORE ?


----------



## OneLowBull

ima get these too
http://www.marketlabinc.com/products/details/3485


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 26 2009, 07:46 PM~13696938
> *NICE  INTERIOR  WORK  AND THE  GRAND PRIX  WILL  IT  CURB  SIDE  OR  YOU  GOING  TO  GO  INTO  MORE ?
> *


Hey Mini. Grand Prix will have engine and under carriage detail ,as will the Panoramic Ford. Have a few more projects to do before I do a full out show car style build.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by OneLowBull_@Apr 26 2009, 07:52 PM~13696998
> *ima get these too
> http://www.marketlabinc.com/products/details/3485
> *


Hey Bull, thanks for the link . They must have just started carring these. I didn't see them when I order the pipettes. This is the place to buy all those disposable items we modelers go threw.


----------



## truscale

My son is asking to build a model now. Have a few monster trucks we're doing .


----------



## lonnie

NICE RIDES BRO GOOD LUCK ON THE DUET BUILD :thumbsup:


----------



## tequila sunrise

your kid is getting taught by the best!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

The Ford's lookin good Tru and that Granny's gonna be nice.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 07:37 PM~13696821
> *Hey guys ,remember me? My camera took a dump so I bought another one from someone at work. Still trying to figure the thing out. Have some progress pics. of the Panaramic Ford . Interior is half done ,and I have fitted the engine. The engine block is a Replica&Miniture resin , the heads, intake, and carbs are Model Car Garage. Still have a little clean up to do on the chassis before painting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interior looks super nice!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13696882
> *One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup: 

NICE


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

INTERIOR OF THAT FORD IS NICE TOO :thumbsup:


----------



## HFDesigns

Nice Work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 08:17 PM~13697295
> *My son is asking to build a model now. Have a few monster trucks we're doing .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




nice that he's taking an interst in your hobby, spend more time togeter..


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 10:42 PM~13696882
> *One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh yea eric im digging this brother this, but please dont kill it with a pearl whit paint job, gots to be multi color !!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 07:42 PM~13696882
> *One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOVE THIS CAR AND THE FORD IS COMING OUT GOOD HOMIE


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 31 2009, 09:02 PM~13449222
> *Hey everyone out there in model land. Found something that should help alot of you that mix your own paint . I buy these pipettes at the hobby store about every time I'm there. Testors sells them for $4.75 for a pack of 6. I go through these like crazy , use them for one color then throw away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew there was a cheaper way to buy these, and I found it. There is a company online at Marketlabinc.com. they sell the same exact ones testors sells, for $13.00 that's 400. That is about a $300.00 savings over the Testor one's at the same quantity.
> Just google marketlabinc , then type in pipette in search , there the 8mL size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I use to buy those too till one day I followed my wife into Sally's Beauty Supplies and found them for around 25 cents. Same damn thing too. But now 400 for 13 bucks is just fucking crazy. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## MC562

WHATS UP BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That Grand Prix should be killa...but I can see you applyin' some smoove designs on it!


----------



## calaveras73

bad ass builds bro n nce rims


----------



## undercoverimpala

whats up E any updates?? :wave:


----------



## truscale

Finished the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
























Also made window frames for the front and back windows.
I used tape to make a pattern of the window openings.








Put the patterns on .020 thick sheet plastic and cut out window openings. Then cut outer area of the frame so it has a .080 wide border all the way around. Once the frame is trimed and sanded smooth , use .020x.040 plastic strips and glue around the frame at the outer edge. Leave the bottom open , NO strip. This will be where the window will slide in .
















Before you glue in the window frames use .015 thick clear plastic sheet and make the glass. Once the glasss is cut and fitted to the frames you can glue the frames to the body. Make sure to have the side without the strip faceing down, toward the bottom of the car.Don't put the glass in until the frames are on the model and dry. I use CA glue with a kicker.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13975926
> *Finished  the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made window frames for the front and back windows.
> I used tape to make a pattern of the window openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the patterns on .020 thick sheet plastic and cut out window openings. Then cut outer area of the frame so it has a .080 wide border all the way around. Once the frame is trimed and sanded smooth , use .020x.040 plastic strips and glue around the frame at the outer edge. Leave the bottom open , NO strip. This will be where the window will slide in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you glue in the window frames use .015 thick clear plastic sheet and make the glass. Once the glasss is cut and fitted to the frames you can glue the frames to the body. Make sure to have the side without the strip faceing down, toward the bottom of the car.Don't put the glass in until the frames are on the model and dry. I use CA glue with a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man, that looks sick!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

WOW E that look amazing great job on the interior. I got my eye on this one.


----------



## Bos82

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13975926
> *Finished  the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made window frames for the front and back windows.
> I used tape to make a pattern of the window openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the patterns on .020 thick sheet plastic and cut out window openings. Then cut outer area of the frame so it has a .080 wide border all the way around. Once the frame is trimed and sanded smooth , use .020x.040 plastic strips and glue around the frame at the outer edge. Leave the bottom open , NO strip. This will be where the window will slide in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you glue in the window frames use .015 thick clear plastic sheet and make the glass. Once the glasss is cut and fitted to the frames you can glue the frames to the body. Make sure to have the side without the strip faceing down, toward the bottom of the car.Don't put the glass in until the frames are on the model and dry. I use CA glue with a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAAAAAAAAMMMMNNN!!!!! That looks clean man.


----------



## Tonioseven

Super-tight work bro!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13975926
> *Finished  the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made window frames for the front and back windows.
> I used tape to make a pattern of the window openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the patterns on .020 thick sheet plastic and cut out window openings. Then cut outer area of the frame so it has a .080 wide border all the way around. Once the frame is trimed and sanded smooth , use .020x.040 plastic strips and glue around the frame at the outer edge. Leave the bottom open , NO strip. This will be where the window will slide in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you glue in the window frames use .015 thick clear plastic sheet and make the glass. Once the glasss is cut and fitted to the frames you can glue the frames to the body. Make sure to have the side without the strip faceing down, toward the bottom of the car.Don't put the glass in until the frames are on the model and dry. I use CA glue with a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn tru ,hats off to some very good fricken detail you got going there :thumbsup: . this interior is so impressive ,most peaple do tuck n roll to seats and panels , but you did the headliner too , very clean detail :biggrin: , i cant wait to see this in **** ,maybe ?


----------



## modeltech

i love your work, and i am obsorbing everything you are showing us!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

One thing to remember . When your doing a tuck and roll interior that replicates one from the later fourties or fifties, they were never perfect, as you can see from the pictures I used for reference. The "tight" tuck and roll jobs came out in the late 50's and early 60's from people like Eddie Martinez and Bill Manger.


----------



## modeltech

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 23 2009, 10:37 AM~13977613
> *One thing to remember . When your doing a tuck and roll interior that replicates one from the later fourties or fifties, they were never perfect, as you can see from the pictures I used for reference. The "tight" tuck and roll jobs came out in the late 50's and early 60's from people like Eddie Martinez and Bill Manger.
> *






:thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 23 2009, 09:37 AM~13977613
> *One thing to remember . When your doing a tuck and roll interior that replicates one from the later fourties or fifties, they were never perfect, as you can see from the pictures I used for reference. The "tight" tuck and roll jobs came out in the late 50's and early 60's from people like Eddie Martinez and Bill Manger.
> *


Yep Yep, you know what ur doin Eric, lookin good Homie. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 04:42 PM~13696882
> *One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

i love the old school rides


----------



## rodburner1974

nice work on the interior, old school rules!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Finished the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell yea! that interior is fo sho!
> :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by rodburner1974_@May 23 2009, 12:24 PM~13978651
> *nice work on the interior, old school rules!
> *


X2


----------



## Zed

Amazing work on the interior bro ! :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 22 2009, 11:46 PM~13975926
> *Finished  the work on the interior tonight, ready for paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made window frames for the front and back windows.
> I used tape to make a pattern of the window openings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the patterns on .020 thick sheet plastic and cut out window openings. Then cut outer area of the frame so it has a .080 wide border all the way around. Once the frame is trimed and sanded smooth , use .020x.040 plastic strips and glue around the frame at the outer edge. Leave the bottom open , NO strip. This will be where the window will slide in .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before you glue in the window frames use .015 thick clear plastic sheet and make the glass. Once the glasss is cut and fitted to the frames you can glue the frames to the body. Make sure to have the side without the strip faceing down, toward the bottom of the car.Don't put the glass in until the frames are on the model and dry. I use CA glue with a kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 WOW NICE JOB BRO


----------



## truscale

Interior for Panaramic Ford almost complete. A little touch up painting, carpet, and dash detail then it's done.


----------



## truscale

Another project . I bought this one from a friend . It's Jimmy Vaughn's '51 Fleetline. Bodies close to being done . I'll do another scatch built tuc and roll interior for this one.


----------



## oldskool 67

Jimmy Vaughn's Fleetline is bad ass like all of his cars. Post up a pick of the Fleetline so the LIL people can see what the finished product will look like. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@May 30 2009, 02:33 AM~14044477
> *Jimmy Vaughn's Fleetline is bad ass like all of his cars. Post up a pick of the Fleetline so the LIL people can see what the finished product will look like.  :biggrin:
> *


Here you go.  
http://www.jimmievaughan.com/ezine/cars/50s_pg1.html


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 11:07 AM~14044442
> *Interior for Panaramic Ford almost complete. A little touch up painting, carpet, and dash detail then it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 05:07 AM~14044442
> *Interior for Panaramic Ford almost complete. A little touch up painting, carpet, and dash detail then it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS SOME MARVELOUS WORK.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 02:07 AM~14044442
> *Interior for Panaramic Ford almost complete. A little touch up painting, carpet, and dash detail then it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL I CAN SAY IS :0 :0 :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 02:22 AM~14044468
> *Another project . I bought this one from a friend . It's Jimmy Vaughn's '51 Fleetline. Bodies close to being done . I'll do another scatch built tuc and roll interior for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I LIKE THIS ONE :cheesy:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by MC562_@May 30 2009, 10:11 AM~14045223
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS :0  :0  :0
> *


 :werd: :yes: :yes: :yes: uffin: uffin:


----------



## modeltech

amazing work bro!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@May 30 2009, 10:43 AM~14045383
> *amazing work bro!!!
> *



X-2 :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@May 30 2009, 10:59 AM~14045459
> *X-2 :biggrin:
> *


X3  !


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 30 2009, 02:07 AM~14044442
> *Interior for Panaramic Ford almost complete. A little touch up painting, carpet, and dash detail then it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


stunning ! :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

SUPER nice!!


----------



## truscale

Some pics. from the Good Guys Summer get together today. There was a big lowrider turn out this year.
















































Some of the winners


----------



## gseeds

eric, congrats on the best paint award,ive gotten best lowrider,best interior and best in class,but ive never gotten a best paint in all the contest ive enter,great job !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@May 31 2009, 06:54 PM~14055821
> *eric, congrats on the best paint award,ive gotten best lowrider,best interior and best in class,but ive never gotten a best paint in all the contest ive enter,great job !!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Gary, I was surprised . There where a few models there with some nice paint.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Very nice! I like the 54 wagon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

gongrats!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

Congrats on the awards Homies.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 31 2009, 08:03 PM~14055894
> *Thanks Gary, I was surprised . There where a few models there with some nice paint.
> *



good seeing you again bro cangrats on the win


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

any more shows like that coming up ? :cheesy:


----------



## caddionly

felizidades!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats to all of you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82

Congrats to everyone!!!!!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@May 31 2009, 02:05 AM~14051441
> *stunning !  :cheesy:
> *


ive just got to try this tuck n rool , your shit is fricken too clean , homie . keep it up ...........


----------



## RaiderPride

congrates on the best paint award. And glad to see u building some more projects.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by chaos91_@May 31 2009, 08:52 PM~14057029
> *any more shows like that coming up ? :cheesy:
> *


Goodguys have model shows at all there events. Just Google goodguys car shows to see where one is by you.


----------



## oldskool 67

Congrats on the "Best Paint" Eric, well deserved. :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

Congrats guys! Well deserved!


----------



## a408nutforyou

thanx for the pix. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jun 1 2009, 11:58 PM~14069552
> *Congrats on the "Best Paint" Eric, well deserved.  :cheesy:
> *


x100


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 1 2009, 09:40 PM~14068475
> *Goodguys have model shows at all there events. Just Google goodguys car shows to see where one is by you.
> *


ill do just that. thanx.


----------



## Zed

Congrats Bro, and thanks for the pics ! 

is that me, or your caprice looks even nicer under those lights ?


----------



## airbrushmaster

THAT INTERIOR CAME OUT WICKED BRO!!!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 25 2009, 05:25 AM~14292365
> *THAT INTERIOR CAME OUT WICKED BRO!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## truscale

Been working on the ford and grand prix. I'll post pics. soon. I'm going with the "or" on the grand prix. :biggrin: Almost done with the new 5.20-13 and 13" rims.


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see the pics


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Jun 30 2009, 12:50 AM~14337286
> *cant wait to see the pics
> *


x200000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 31 2009, 03:43 PM~14055729
> *Some pics. from the Good Guys Summer get together today. There was a big lowrider turn out this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the winners
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


congrats homies.... cars looked DAMN GOOD


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Congrats on your awards Eric :thumbsup: 


don v


----------



## truscale

Headliner is done, and base for paint is laid down.


----------



## truscale

Shaved the vinyl top . Almost ready for some color. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14368963
> *Shaved the vinyl top . Almost ready for some color. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE :0


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 10:27 PM~14368928
> *Headliner is done, and base for paint is laid down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS LOOKING SICK BRO :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

Thanks man, been keepn' an eye on your stuff to.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 3 2009, 09:03 AM~14371652
> *Thanks man, been keepn' an eye on your stuff to.
> *


THANKS HOMIE IT MEANS ALOT


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 2 2009, 10:30 PM~14368963
> *Shaved the vinyl top . Almost ready for some color. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really cool ol' school ride!


----------



## gseeds

nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 3 2009, 01:30 AM~14368963
> *Shaved the vinyl top . Almost ready for some color. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like too see more of this one. :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

super nice work bro! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jul 3 2009, 04:46 PM~14373897
> *super nice work bro!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats wicked bro!!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14634858
> *Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn, looks good, but i know you're a perfectionist. lol. Gonna looks nice when done.

See you in San diego :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

Looking nice!!!! :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 31 2009, 12:53 AM~14634858
> *Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats one sweet ride! keep us posted homie!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14634858
> *Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good! The roof line it Looks like it's trying to catch speed..nice!


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14634858
> *Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!! U can leave it at my pad when u come down, I'll finish it! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 30 2009, 10:53 PM~14634858
> *Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE WORK BRO LOVE THE COLOR :0


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Jul 31 2009, 05:49 PM~14642327
> *VERY NICE WORK BRO LOVE THE COLOR :0
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Latest weapon for my painting arsenal. Iwata Kustom Microm CM :biggrin: 
















At the store that i bought it at they have a piece of paper that had scroll work done on it that looked like it was done with a pen. I'll be playing with it tonight. The Grand Prix will be the first project I'll use it on.


----------



## Siim123

NICE! Keep us posted what you will do with that :biggrin: I bet you have big fun with it! 

I have to play with my 20$ Airbrush


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14647334
> *Latest weapon for my painting arsenal. Iwata Kustom Microm CM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the store that i bought it at they have a piece of paper that had scroll work done on it that looked like it was done with a pen. I'll be playing with it tonight. The Grand Prix will be the first project I'll use it on.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds

> Put the first couple of coats down today. Few little flaws in the body work to fix then final coat and clear. Won't be done by San Diego, but I'll bring it for the project table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice eric, im diggin the color ,cool bro ! :biggrin:


----------



## kjkj87

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 6 2009, 11:31 PM~13206770
> *CRAZY CAD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kjkj87

you top nuch work here.


----------



## Zed

great work bro ! :cheesy: 










sure you will like that


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Aug 1 2009, 05:02 PM~14648217
> *great work bro !  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you will like that
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Zed thats the picture they used in Rodders Journal #36. Still my favorite shoe box.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 1 2009, 02:07 PM~14647334
> *Latest weapon for my painting arsenal. Iwata Kustom Microm CM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the store that i bought it at they have a piece of paper that had scroll work done on it that looked like it was done with a pen. I'll be playing with it tonight. The Grand Prix will be the first project I'll use it on.
> *


What kind of characteristics does this airbush have? Is it an allrounder?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 1 2009, 11:41 PM~14650344
> *What kind of characteristics does this airbush have? Is it an allrounder?
> 
> *


I played with it tonight. Just spraying on plastic sheet to get the feel and see how all the setting work. This airbrush is amazing. I was using HOK pearl black lacquer thinned 300%. it worked good when the pearl is suspended. Once it starts to settle it would start to give a choppy line. But I'm talking about a line width of around .020 ". It looked like I scribbled a line with a pencil. At a hire setting it doesn't have any problems. For the fine line's I think you can only use opaque colors or candies. Nothing with pearl or flake.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 2 2009, 12:04 AM~14650434
> *I played with it tonight. Just spraying on plastic sheet to get the feel and see how all the setting work. This airbrush is amazing. I was using HOK pearl black lacquer thinned 300%. it worked good when the pearl is suspended. Once it starts to settle it would start to give a choppy line. But I'm talking about a  line width of around .020 ". It looked like I scribbled a line with a pencil.  At a hire setting it doesn't have any problems. For the fine line's I think you can only use opaque colors or candies. Nothing with pearl or flake.
> *


Sounds good! Doesn't suprise me that with a line width of 0.20 flakes and pearls are having a hard time.
Right now I have a Paasche IV it's good but not the best. Some paints have a hard time layin' nice and smooth, usualy a bit to grainy. Could well be I need a larger nozzle tip.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 2 2009, 12:51 AM~14650644
> *Sounds good! Doesn't suprise me that with a line width of 0.20 flakes and pearls are having a hard time.
> Right now I have a Paasche IV it's good but not the best. Some paints have a hard time layin' nice and smooth, usualy a bit to grainy. Could well be I need a larger nozzle tip.
> *


The tip on the Iwata CM that I got is .23MM , which is around .010". As for laying out nice , I over thin my paint when I'm doing fades. An airbrush that atomizes well is a big part of a good fade job to.


----------



## bigdogg323

HEY BRO ARE U ERIC DEGRATE THE ONE THAT USED TO KICK IT AT THE DRAGON SHOP BACK N DA DAY WIT DAVID ANTHONY IM JUST ASKING HOMIE


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 2 2009, 01:16 AM~14650710
> *HEY BRO ARE U ERIC DEGRATE THE ONE THAT USED TO KICK IT AT THE DRAGON SHOP BACK N DA DAY WIT DAVID ANTHONY IM JUST ASKING HOMIE
> *


No .I live in Nor Cal S.F Bay Area. But that would have been cool.


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 1 2009, 11:07 PM~14647334
> *Latest weapon for my painting arsenal. Iwata Kustom Microm CM  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the store that i bought it at they have a piece of paper that had scroll work done on it that looked like it was done with a pen. I'll be playing with it tonight. The Grand Prix will be the first project I'll use it on.
> *



Dang i get me that 500$ airbrush to


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 3 2009, 12:30 AM~14368963
> *Shaved the vinyl top . Almost ready for some color. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## truscale

Mocked up and read for the project table. I'll see everyone in San Diego.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## truscale

Finished the prototype for the 13" wheel today. Still working on the 5.20-13 tire prototype. Waiting for some tires from Modelhaus that I will be using for the side wall rib detail and tread. Here's some pictures showing the difference between My 14" rim with a Peguses tire and the new 13" rim and tire. 
The Peguses wheel and tires are not scaled to be a 7" wide wheel. There like a little more than 8" wide. Thats why my 14" rims Look deeper than the 13" rims. On my 13" I scaled them out to a truscale 13x7 rim. The 13" tires will be made from black flexible resin with a white wall insert. The 13" rim is also made to use Detail Master P.E. spokes,as well as the ones I'll be having made for a 72 spoke cross and straight lace along with a 45 spoke truspoke .































:biggrin:


----------



## DEUCES76

looks good eric when do i get me set lol


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 4 2009, 10:03 PM~14678387
> *Finished the prototype for the 13" wheel today. Still working on the 5.20-13 tire prototype. Waiting for some tires from Modelhaus that I will be using for the side wall rib detail and tread. Here's some pictures showing the difference between My 14"  rim with a Peguses tire and the new 13" rim and tire.
> The Peguses wheel and tires are not scaled to be a 7" wide wheel. There  like a little more than 8"  wide. Thats why my 14" rims Look deeper than the 13" rims. On my 13" I scaled them out to a truscale 13x7 rim. The 13" tires will be made from black flexible resin with a white wall insert. The 13" rim is also made to use Detail Master P.E. spokes,as well as the ones I'll be having made for a 72 spoke cross and straight lace along with a 45 spoke truspoke .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Supernice!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

GREAT! NOW I'M DEFINATLY GONNA BE BROKE. THOSE LOOK SO GOOD BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

You got some nice stuff there Eric. Always top notch. :biggrin: The next car I build will be a major 1/24 build and it will have the rims you gave me to set it off....


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 07:03 AM~14678387
> *Finished the prototype for the 13" wheel today. Still working on the 5.20-13 tire prototype. Waiting for some tires from Modelhaus that I will be using for the side wall rib detail and tread. Here's some pictures showing the difference between My 14"  rim with a Peguses tire and the new 13" rim and tire.
> The Peguses wheel and tires are not scaled to be a 7" wide wheel. There  like a little more than 8"  wide. Thats why my 14" rims Look deeper than the 13" rims. On my 13" I scaled them out to a truscale 13x7 rim. The 13" tires will be made from black flexible resin with a white wall insert. The 13" rim is also made to use Detail Master P.E. spokes,as well as the ones I'll be having made for a 72 spoke cross and straight lace along with a 45 spoke truspoke .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


WOW

Looks GREAT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 12:03 AM~14678387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Absolutely amazing work!


----------



## 408models

:0 looks sik bro, but any idea on price??


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 4 2009, 10:38 PM~14678004
> *Mocked  up and read for the project table. I'll see everyone in San Diego.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Sweet build Eric


----------



## 408models

ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE 13'' TIRE TO LOOK LIKE THE OLD 5.20 SPORTWAYS, WITH THE FLAT TREAD?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

ughhhh tht bish is mean lookin..link to more pics?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2009, 12:55 PM~14684090
> *ARE YOU GONNA MAKE THE 13'' TIRE TO LOOK LIKE THE OLD 5.20 SPORTWAYS, WITH THE FLAT TREAD?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yes. I'm using the tire's that came in the old AMT kit's of the early compact cars, Falcon's, Nova's, etc.... They were a bias ply tire with a square edge at the tread and ribs around the side wall were it meets the ground. I'll post pictures when I get them made. The Rivi you showed belongs to a friend of mine ,R.J. from the Fremont Ca. area. The wheels are original truspokes that his dad bought in '76 for his new '76 lifted caprice.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Aug 5 2009, 07:20 AM~14680792
> *:0 looks sik bro, but any idea on price??
> *


Not yet. :dunno: But they will be more than my wheels that I have now. The 13" wheels will be sold with the tires.


----------



## gseeds

i want to see the gran prix painted :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 01:03 AM~14678387
> *Finished the prototype for the 13" wheel today. Still working on the 5.20-13 tire prototype. Waiting for some tires from Modelhaus that I will be using for the side wall rib detail and tread. Here's some pictures showing the difference between My 14"  rim with a Peguses tire and the new 13" rim and tire.
> The Peguses wheel and tires are not scaled to be a 7" wide wheel. There  like a little more than 8"  wide. Thats why my 14" rims Look deeper than the 13" rims. On my 13" I scaled them out to a truscale 13x7 rim. The 13" tires will be made from black flexible resin with a white wall insert. The 13" rim is also made to use Detail Master P.E. spokes,as well as the ones I'll be having made for a 72 spoke cross and straight lace along with a 45 spoke truspoke .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


so nice !!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Thought you guy's might like to see the toys I work on everyday and where all the Truscale parts are made.

Hardinge HLV tool room lathe .Doesn't get any better than this for Manual tool room lathe









Bridgeport Series 2 mill. Nice.









Moore jig poor. Extreme accuracy.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 5 2009, 06:07 PM~14687073
> *i want to see the gran prix painted  :biggrin:
> *


It's almost finished. In my head! :biggrin: After San Diego I'm starting on it.


----------



## Bogyoke

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 05:20 PM~14687227
> *Thought you guy's might like to see the toys I work on everyday and where all the Truscale parts are made.
> 
> Hardinge HLV tool room lathe .Doesn't get any better than this for Manual tool room lathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgeport Series 2 mill. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moore jig poor. Extreme accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


The Bridgeport mill is very sexy. Your whole shop is nice. I've worked conventional mill and lathe for years but never learned CNC operation. 
Thanks for the shop pics!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Bogyoke_@Aug 5 2009, 06:36 PM~14687403
> *The Bridgeport mill is very sexy. Your whole shop is nice. I've worked conventional mill and lathe for years but never learned CNC operation.
> Thanks for the shop pics!
> *


I ran a Nakamora SC150 CNC lathe for a while . It's fun to setup and program. But the run time gets monotonous. I would still like to get back to doing some CNC work some day.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 06:20 PM~14687227
> *Thought you guy's might like to see the toys I work on everyday and where all the Truscale parts are made.
> 
> Hardinge HLV tool room lathe .Doesn't get any better than this for Manual tool room lathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgeport Series 2 mill. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moore jig poor. Extreme accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man! I wish how to work with tools like that...or the whole Rapid prototyping thing for that matter. When you mastered all of that the sky is the limit.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Aug 5 2009, 10:42 PM~14689899
> *Man! I wish how to work with tools like that...or the whole Rapid prototyping thing for that matter. When you mastered all of that the sky is the limit.
> *


You got it Jevries. Been doing it now for almost 25 years.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 4 2009, 11:03 PM~14678387
> *Finished the prototype for the 13" wheel today. Still working on the 5.20-13 tire prototype. Waiting for some tires from Modelhaus that I will be using for the side wall rib detail and tread. Here's some pictures showing the difference between My 14"  rim with a Peguses tire and the new 13" rim and tire.
> The Peguses wheel and tires are not scaled to be a 7" wide wheel. There  like a little more than 8"  wide. Thats why my 14" rims Look deeper than the 13" rims. On my 13" I scaled them out to a truscale 13x7 rim. The 13" tires will be made from black flexible resin with a white wall insert. The 13" rim is also made to use Detail Master P.E. spokes,as well as the ones I'll be having made for a 72 spoke cross and straight lace along with a 45 spoke truspoke .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



:worship: :worship: you the man eric and you are on point with the real 5.20s homie cant wait to get my hands on some :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2009, 06:20 PM~14687227
> *Thought you guy's might like to see the toys I work on everyday and where all the Truscale parts are made.
> 
> Hardinge HLV tool room lathe .Doesn't get any better than this for Manual tool room lathe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bridgeport Series 2 mill. Nice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moore jig poor. Extreme accuracy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a homie , with these kindve tools and machinery , thats how you take some of your shit to the next level . 
thanx for sharing the pics :thumbsup: .....


----------



## SAUL

It was nice meeting you yesterday TRUSCALE hope you guys have fun out in San Diego


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Aug 8 2009, 12:55 PM~14711803
> *It was nice meeting you yesterday TRUSCALE hope you guys have fun out in San Diego
> *


Nice meeting you Saul. Had a good time in San Diego.


----------



## darkside customs

X2 it was real cool getting a chance to meet you and see your rides in person. Thanks for coming down to the show.


----------



## Mr Biggs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 10 2009, 01:04 PM~14726255
> *Nice meeting you Saul. Had a good time in San Diego.
> *


It was cool hanging with you guys in SD, Good to see you make it home safe.


----------



## truscale

San Diego was a blast. Thanks Armondo and David for the hospitality, and George and Tony, was cool hangin out . :biggrin: Here's some pictures of the MASTERPIECES display and other models from the show.


----------



## bigdogg323

hey eric it was nice to see a face behind the name it was cool hanging wit u and mando chating. i got a question. how much are ur rims gonna run for. some of us have limted funds so we cant afford big pricey rim so can u tell us more or less how much they gonna for bro thanks it was nice meeting u at sd homie


----------



## truscale




----------



## truscale




----------



## DJ-ROY

Amazing stuff on the table


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Aug 10 2009, 02:16 PM~14726911
> *hey eric it was nice to see a face behind the name it was cool hanging wit u and mando chating. i got a question. how much are ur rims gonna run for. some of us have limted funds so we cant afford big pricey rim so can u tell us more or less how much they gonna for bro thanks        it was nice meeting u at sd homie
> *


Nice to talk to you to. I'm not sure on the price of the new wheels and tires yet. They'll be more than the wheel sets I have now because of the tires.


----------



## MC562

IT WAS KOOL FINALLY MEETING YOU ERIC AND YOU NEW WHEELES AND TIRES ARE SICK BRO HOPE TO SEE YOU SOON


----------



## bigdogg323

thanks bro. i hope there not that much i want a set. they look real nice really small they just right  on anything. wen r they coming out by the way if dont mind me asking bro


----------



## jevries

BREATHTAKING! Thanx for the pics!!


----------



## Siim123

All those paintjobs.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67

Eric, thanks for making the long trip down. It was great to finally see those bad ass rides in person and to have u and the Homies over. Can't wait to see some of the stuff u got from me built up TRUSCALE style.


----------



## EL Monte

A DID THIS HOMIE MAKE THE WHOLE LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by EL Monte_@Aug 12 2009, 08:11 PM~14751864
> * A DID THIS HOMIE MAKE THE WHOLE LIFESTYLE CAR CLUB
> *


Pretty much. The LIFESTYLE cars are done by Armondo Flores.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 12 2009, 12:32 AM~14743982
> *Eric, thanks for making the long trip down. It was great to finally see those bad ass rides in person and to have u and the Homies over. Can't wait to see some of the stuff u got from me built up TRUSCALE style.
> *


Thanks for the deal on the original '62 hard top promo Dave . I still can't believe you only wanted $5.00 dollars and no one bought it all day. :biggrin: Well , Like I said , it will make a nice convert. Here's some pictures of it laid out. Thanks again for the food and drinks Saturday night. You'll have to make it up here next year with Armondo and the guys for the NNL in Santa Clara.


----------



## DEUCES76

hey eric cast that 62 hardtop


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 12 2009, 09:39 PM~14752875
> *Thanks for the deal on the original '62 hard top promo Dave . I still can't believe you only wanted $5.00 dollars and no one bought it all day.  :biggrin: Well , Like I said , it will make a nice convert. Here's some pictures of it laid out. Thanks again for the food and drinks Saturday night. You'll have to make it up here next year with Armondo and the guys for the NNL in Santa Clara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ORALE! :biggrin: I knew the 62 was going to a good home and for sure we'll try to make it to Santa Clara next year. uffin:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 13 2009, 12:39 AM~14752875
> *Thanks for the deal on the original '62 hard top promo Dave . I still can't believe you only wanted $5.00 dollars and no one bought it all day.  :biggrin: Well , Like I said , it will make a nice convert. Here's some pictures of it laid out. Thanks again for the food and drinks Saturday night. You'll have to make it up here next year with Armondo and the guys for the NNL in Santa Clara.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you cut the roof of that and ill kill ya !!! lol, that looks bad ass !!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 14 2009, 05:28 PM~14771768
> *you cut the roof of that and ill kill ya !!! lol, that looks bad ass !!! :biggrin:
> *



There better not be no roof cuttin' on that!

Or he'll be to see ya!










:biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Some 40 spokes on my E-bay Rivi.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 10:11 PM~14893830
> *Some 40 spokes on my E-bay Rivi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 very nice bro


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Aug 26 2009, 10:14 PM~14893858
> *:0 very nice bro
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Mr Biggs

Ride's are looking good Erik..


----------



## truscale

Finished the body mods. Made hideaway head lights and molded the front running lights. Ready for some paint. This one will look like it came out of the Long Beach car show circa 1969.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eric


----------



## CHR1S619

NICE!!!!


----------



## Smallz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14893908
> *Finished the body mods. Made hideaway head lights and molded the front running lights. Ready for some paint. This one will look like it came out of the Long Beach car show circa 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Real nice bro. Not my style but u make me like it.


----------



## oldskool 67

Lookin good bro, and the hideaways are super kool.  I'm gettin ready to send Gary that 72 Granny, I'm sure he's gonna get a lil ol skool on that one too.


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the comments guys. This one will have my first lace job on it. hno:


----------



## undercoverimpala

i always get lost in your thread bro always great builds in here E man......... cant wait to see this one done and i agree with oldskool those hide away lights looks sweet borther......


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 09:18 PM~14893908
> *Finished the body mods. Made hideaway head lights and molded the front running lights. Ready for some paint. This one will look like it came out of the Long Beach car show circa 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



strait sick :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14893908
> *Finished the body mods. Made hideaway head lights and molded the front running lights. Ready for some paint. This one will look like it came out of the Long Beach car show circa 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man! I love this model!!


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 :0 sick bro cant wait to see it painted eric love those hide aways


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 27 2009, 12:18 AM~14893908
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is gonna be one sick Granny!!!

got a color picked out yet?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking good Eric.

Boy I could just kick myself for letting go a 72 Prand Prix with the box In Houston for 40.00.
Went too the cash machine came back and it was gone. You snooze you loose.

don v


----------



## darkside customs

THATS JUST PLAIN SICK BRO!!! IM DIGGIN THE HIDEAWAYS!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Aug 27 2009, 07:26 AM~14896040
> *That is gonna be one sick Granny!!!
> 
> got a color picked out yet?
> *


The car will be called Wild Orchid. It will be lavender with violet and purple panels.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 26 2009, 10:18 PM~14893908
> *Finished the body mods. Made hideaway head lights and molded the front running lights. Ready for some paint. This one will look like it came out of the Long Beach car show circa 1969.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS ERIC :0


----------



## truscale

TTT


----------



## bigdogg323

I THOUGHT I BUMP THIS  :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Went to the Oldies East Bay picnic today.


----------



## jevries

Man, I've seen that '58 in Vegas that ride is SO SICK!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Damb those are some sick ass rides E thanks for sharing brother


----------



## truscale




----------



## truscale




----------



## oldskool 67

Wuz up Tru? That yellow 62 rag is sweet, I saw it at the Roadster show in LA and super clean. How r ur projects coming along?


----------



## oldskool 67

WOW!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2009, 10:17 PM~15137919
> *Wuz up Tru? That yellow 62 rag is sweet, I saw it at the Roadster show in LA and super clean. How r ur projects coming along?
> *


Hey David, 62 is super nice. I'm getting ready to start putting colors on the Gran Prix. :biggrin: I'll be down there next weekend for the cruze for a crue show in Costa Mesa.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 20 2009, 10:07 PM~15137844
> *Man, I've seen that '58 in Vegas that ride is SO SICK!!
> *


Hey Jevries, 58 belongs to Chris Roake. He's the one that owns The Perfect Score 58,as well as a few other nice cars .


----------



## bigdogg323

hey eric those r sum sweet pics u took bro any ideas on any of them that 37 chevy panel got me thinkn  hmmmmmm :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2009, 11:17 PM~15137919
> *Wuz up Tru? That yellow 62 rag is sweet, I saw it at the Roadster show in LA and super clean. How r ur projects coming along?
> *



that 62 is clean head to toe its my homie's ride his son has a nice 64 and builds models he has posted some on this thred a few times


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 20 2009, 10:24 PM~15137991
> *Hey David, 62 is super nice. I'm getting ready to start putting colors on the Gran Prix. :biggrin: I'll be down there next weekend for the cruze for a crue show in Costa Mesa.
> *



thanks for the pix, always nice to see all them nice bombs together.

See u at the Cruising for a Cure show.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Sep 20 2009, 10:22 PM~15137965
> *WOW!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


loving the 37 panel


----------



## mad indian

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@Aug 26 2009, 11:07 PM~14894316
> *strait sick  :biggrin:
> *


Hi truscale that's a bad model I collect these models and have from 69-72 gps. I have a real one too a 69 with hide aways-i used a 79 t-bird lights they fit well. Hope you finnish yours so I can check it out good luck Mad Indian


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 20 2009, 10:28 PM~15138025
> *Hey Jevries, 58 belongs to Chris Roake. He's the one that owns The Perfect Score 58,as well as a few other nice cars .
> *


The details on that car are unbelievable and perfectly executed. I was never a big fan of the bulky lookin' '58's but after seeing The Perfect Score I am.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

:biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 20 2009, 10:04 PM~15137811
> *Went to the Oldies East Bay picnic today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## truscale

Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW THIS ONE TURNS OUT!! :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 10 2009, 12:07 AM~15317865
> *Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats is going to be tight!!


----------



## Mr Biggs

All the rides are looking good bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 10 2009, 03:07 AM~15317865
> *Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good start eric, cant wait to see !!! :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool 67

Oh, this is gonna be good! :scrutinize:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 10 2009, 12:07 AM~15317865
> *Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good eric


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Eric, cant wait to see it finished homie keep pics coming.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That GP is gonna be killa ! 

now you done made me wanna build one. :biggrin: 

That panel work is sweet bro !


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 10 2009, 12:07 AM~15317865
> *Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



          


WWWWWOOOOOOOOWWWWWWWWWW


LOOKS GOOD ERIC


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: ARMANDO FLORES, truscale, TopDogg :wave:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Oct 12 2009, 09:50 PM~15338039
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: ARMANDO FLORES, truscale, TopDogg :wave:
> *


wazapenen :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

The patterns on this '64 is what I'll be doing on the Grand Prix. They'll be done over the rainbow flake with kandy yellow, orange, pink, and purple.


----------



## Zed

Can't wait to see it done Bro ! thanks for taking pics of every step if you can !


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 13 2009, 01:40 AM~15338585
> *The patterns on this '64 is what I'll be doing on the Grand Prix. They'll be done over the rainbow flake with kandy yellow, orange, pink, and purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that girls crack hangin out in that top pic? :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 10 2009, 12:07 AM~15317865
> *Started the paint work on the Grand Prix . Base is pearl white. Laid out the area for multi color patterns in candies over rain bow flake. I'll post more pics as I go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


were did you get the tape from?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 13 2009, 08:54 AM~15340994
> *Is that girls crack hangin out in that top pic? :biggrin:
> *


I noticed that to. Easy now , this is from around 1968, it could be a dude. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Oct 13 2009, 12:45 PM~15343383
> *were did you get the tape from?
> *


Juan , you can find fine line tape at an auto body and paint supply store. I like it. It sticks good and lacquer paint doesn't bleed threw it.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 13 2009, 10:33 PM~15348081
> *I noticed that to. Easy now , this is from around 1968, it could be a dude. :biggrin:
> *


It's nice to see the old pics from old show with badass cars.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MayhemKustomz_@Oct 13 2009, 07:46 PM~15348262
> *It's nice to see the old pics from old show with badass cars.
> *


Check out this sight. But make sure you don't have anything to do for a few hours.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 13 2009, 07:33 PM~15348081
> *I noticed that to. Easy now , this is from around 1968, it could be a dude. :biggrin:
> *


It's a chick according to Kid Duece the photographer. Like Truscale said, check out this guys pics for some shots of true old skool lowriders from the late 60's up thru the early 70's. I still look through his pics about twice a month. Can't get enough of the old skool rides. :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 13 2009, 07:37 PM~15348135
> *Juan , you can find fine line tape at an auto body and paint supply store. I like it. It sticks good and lacquer paint doesn't bleed threw it.
> *


 :cheesy: thats what i need thanks for the tip bro :cheesy:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 13 2009, 07:53 PM~15348377
> *Check out this sight. But make sure you don't have anything to do for a few hours.
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...57594581005075/
> *


That photo set if freakin awesome!! 
I need to upload more shit on Flickr!


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

Nice pics thanks for the link ! Some really cool lookin cars !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

YEAH THOSE CARS ARE SWEET!! GARY SENT ME THE LINK FOR THOSE A WHILE AGO AND I STILL CANT STOP LOOKING AT THEM. I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW YOURS TURNS OUT!! :biggrin:


----------



## old low&slo

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Oct 14 2009, 07:41 AM~15351653
> *YEAH THOSE CARS ARE SWEET!! GARY SENT ME THE LINK FOR THOSE A WHILE AGO AND I STILL CANT STOP LOOKING AT THEM. I CANT WAIT TO SEE HOW YOURS TURNS OUT!! :biggrin:
> *


if you like those check this thread out
http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=257556


----------



## truscale

Here's some pics. from Stockton last week and Sacramento today.
Stockton


----------



## truscale

Sacramento


----------



## bigdogg323

hey eric those are sum sweet pics bro


----------



## truscale




----------



## truscale




----------



## darkside customs

Thanks for taking the time to post some pics up Eric. How was the Sacramento show??


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 18 2009, 09:52 PM~15397377
> *Thanks for taking the time to post some pics up Eric. How was the Sacramento show??
> *


Sacramento was good. I sold a few kits in the swap meet.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

THATS REAL GOOD BRO!! THAN KS FOR THE PICTURES!! WHO WON THE SHOW? AND WITH WHAT? :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Oct 18 2009, 10:17 PM~15397652
> *THATS REAL GOOD BRO!! THAN KS FOR THE PICTURES!! WHO WON THE SHOW? AND WITH WHAT? :biggrin:
> *


They had no awards at the show . More of a get together. It's the second show by the promoter. Maybe he'll start awards next year.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

KOOL!! I'LL HAVE TO MAKE IT NEXT YEAR!


----------



## LowandBeyond

Nice pics.


----------



## Guest

A lot of nice builds. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## oldskool 67

Nice pics! :yes:


----------



## truscale

Here's a few pics showing lay out of base colors.
















































































Did i mention it will have lace? :biggrin: 








Going for the late 60's early 70's look.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eric


----------



## CHR1S619

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15451744
> *lookin good eric
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond

Sweetness!!


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by DEUCES76_@Oct 23 2009, 10:43 PM~15451744
> *lookin good eric
> *


x3


----------



## oldskool 67

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Minidreams Inc.

WOW ERIC ! BAD ASS PAINT WORK ! And some wild colors on this girl !


----------



## slymer123

Wow great paint job. After seing this I have to step up my painting and learn how to paint


----------



## slash

nice paint job homie.


----------



## Siim123

X2


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15451729
> *Here's a few pics showing lay out of base colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i mention it will have lace? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for the late 60's early 70's look.
> *


           

I LIKE IT
:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Thanks guy's .A few more coats of clear to barre the flake and then I can start the fades and lace work. All work will be in pinks and purples with some yellow and orange to break it up a little.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS GONNA BE BAD ASS ERIC!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

WOW E!!!!!!!!!!! this ride is going to be CHERRY!!!!!!!! when done.. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that looks sick bro!


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 23 2009, 10:41 PM~15451729
> *Here's a few pics showing lay out of base colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i mention it will have lace? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for the late 60's early 70's look.
> *



damn Eric, that's coming out sick. Gonna be nice.............


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 24 2009, 12:41 AM~15451729
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THat is SWEEEEEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 24 2009, 07:41 AM~15451729
> *Here's a few pics showing lay out of base colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did i mention it will have lace? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for the late 60's early 70's look.
> *



WOOOW YOU DONE IT AGAIN 

GREAT WORK BRO.


----------



## cruzinlow

hot damn that shit is gonna lookin killer when ur done bro.. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Zed

insane ! :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Oct 26 2009, 03:07 PM~15471721
> *insane !  :cheesy:
> *


x100 bro


----------



## truscale

Went and got another toy for making model parts at home yesterday. It's not a Hardinge, put for doing quick work at home it's perfect. Later I'll do a few "machinist" upgrades on it.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 26 2009, 08:32 PM~15476912
> *Went and got another toy for making model parts at home yesterday. It's not a Hardinge, put for doing quick work at home it's perfect. Later I'll do a few "machinist" upgrades on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 .........................


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 26 2009, 09:32 PM~15476912
> *Went and got another toy for making model parts at home yesterday. It's not a Hardinge, put for doing quick work at home it's perfect. Later I'll do a few "machinist" upgrades on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

X2 :0 :0


----------



## truscale

Started laying out some patterns tonight. Used my new Iwata CM finally.


----------



## Zed

Nice ! :cheesy: 

Thanks for sharing the tips too !


----------



## BiggC

:0 Very nice!! I can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## bigdogg323

:0 DAMN ERIC THAT LOOKS CRAZY BRO THAT GP IS GONNA LOOK KILLER WEN ITS DONE AND LIKE ZED SAID THANKS FOR THE TIP  BRO  :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:0 :0 SWEET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Thanks guys. Hopefully tonight I can finish the candy patterns. Then start on some lace work.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 30 2009, 03:10 AM~15511856
> *Started laying out some patterns tonight. Used my new Iwata CM finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






nice lay out


----------



## Siim123

Damn, you sure got lot of skills in masking and designing!! :0 :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 30 2009, 02:10 AM~15511856
> *Started laying out some patterns tonight. Used my new Iwata CM finally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Very nice! Thats gonna be a stunna when complete!


----------



## darkside customs

Sick work Eric!!! Cant wait to see this one done.


----------



## oldskool 67

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

THATS HOTT!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eric bring it tommorow night


----------



## LowandBeyond

Damn


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

i liked the other panels better


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie keep pics coming! :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 09:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 AY WUEY  SE MIRA CHINGON ERIK


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SE VALE :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

Looking good, cant wait to see this finished :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 5 2009, 12:40 AM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







That's gonna be bad a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs

That is sick work bro!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

Oh yeh, I likes it!!!!!!! :0


----------



## cruzinlow

thats some sick shit right there bro...hella nice work.. :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

Went to Okie Al's house party today. Here's some pics.


----------



## truscale




----------



## truscale




----------



## hocknberry

amazing as always!!!! i still love the blue caddy and blue caprice!!!


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow ! the new design is even better ! sick homie ! :0 :cheesy: 
:worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS BRO :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 8 2009, 08:41 AM~15595818
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GREAT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X 2 !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562

NICE PIX BRO


----------



## dodgerblue62

ALWAYS SOME CRAZY ASS SHIT RIGHT HERE :thumbsup: GOOD WORK .......


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love the tropical color scheme!   Gonna pick up a new airbrush soon and finally build my paint booth.


----------



## truscale

Added a little more color.








Few more patterns and colors and it's done.


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 11 2009, 09:19 PM~15640067
> *Added a little more color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more patterns and colors and it's done.
> *


Thats coming along really nice E!!!!!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Nov 11 2009, 10:22 PM~15640109
> *Thats coming along really nice E!!!!!!!!
> *


X2. :0


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 11 2009, 09:37 PM~15640292
> *X2.  :0
> *


X3


----------



## Trendsetta 68

WOW ! That is bad a$$$$$$$$ bro !


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 12 2009, 08:34 AM~15642859
> *WOW ! That is bad a$$$$$$$$ bro !
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 4 2009, 10:40 PM~15566817
> *Had a little change in design. What do you think? Far from done. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



man seeing cars like this is what keeps me in this hobby. nice to see someone thinking outside the box and comming up with fresh ideas over and over again.


----------



## RaiderPride

nice pics Eric, good kicking it with you and seeing the progress on your project, can't wait to see it done with the final paint sceme....

talk to you at Victorvile...


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Wow man,your paint jobs are always so impressive.Great job.


----------



## truscale

Built the wheels for the Grand Prix. Used the supremes from the AMT '60 Ford Starliner kit, with my rims. Now just need to make brake rotors and drums to mount them on.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 14 2009, 01:46 AM~15662156
> *Built the wheels for the Grand Prix. Used the supremes from the AMT '60 Ford Starliner kit, with my rims. Now just need to make brake rotors and drums to mount them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Killer wheels!!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15662156
> *Built the wheels for the Grand Prix. Used the supremes from the AMT '60 Ford Starliner kit, with my rims. Now just need to make brake rotors and drums to mount them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn these are nice! :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow

lookin damn nice bro awesome lookin wheels and the paint work is comin out sick... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 14 2009, 01:46 AM~15662156
> *Built the wheels for the Grand Prix. Used the supremes from the AMT '60 Ford Starliner kit, with my rims. Now just need to make brake rotors and drums to mount them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 11 2009, 10:19 PM~15640067
> *Added a little more color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few more patterns and colors and it's done.
> *


LOOKING GOOD ERIC :0


----------



## truscale

Little more base colors done today. Let it dry and shrink down for a few days then wet sand ,clear,wet sand,clear, lay out and paint patterns over base colors, wetsand edge, clear, wet sand, clear,................................................................ :uh: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

grand prix looks stright sick eric


----------



## RELIC

The GP is looking real  homie, nice work!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS LOOKING BAD ASS ERIC!! DO I NEED TO USE THE RIMS FROM THE STARLINER TO MAKE MY RIMS LIKE THAT OR CAN I USE THE ONES FROM THE 70 IMPALA?


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 14 2009, 02:46 AM~15662156
> *Built the wheels for the Grand Prix. Used the supremes from the AMT '60 Ford Starliner kit, with my rims. Now just need to make brake rotors and drums to mount them on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pm me a price/trade list for a set of your wheels if you are interested in letting a set go. ive got tons of supremes, and tires.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 15 2009, 12:48 AM~15669077
> *THATS LOOKING BAD ASS ERIC!! DO I NEED TO USE THE RIMS FROM THE STARLINER TO MAKE MY RIMS LIKE THAT OR CAN I USE THE ONES FROM THE 70 IMPALA?
> *


Hey Darren. The ones in the 70 Impala are actually Americans and the ones in the 60 Ford are supremes. And as far as I know, the 60 Ford are the only real supremes made in a model kit. The ones in the Impala are close to supremes.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THESE ARE THE ONES THAT CAME WITH MY 70 IMPALA. I THOUGHT THEY WERE SUPREMES.








:biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 15 2009, 01:08 AM~15669160
> *THESE ARE THE ONES THAT CAME WITH MY 70 IMPALA. I THOUGHT THEY WERE SUPREMES.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Those are the ones, they came in a few other AMT kits as well. Notice the five ear flange on the center cap , center caps on supremes slide on from the back of the wheel. No flange.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I GOT IT NOW. I'LL JUST WAIT AND GET THE RIGHT ONES. I CANT FIND NO SPOKES SO I'LL JUST DO SOME SUPREMES TILL I FIND SOME. :biggrin: THANKS ERIC


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 15 2009, 09:24 AM~15668963
> *Little more base colors done today. Let it dry and shrink down for a few days then wet sand ,clear,wet sand,clear, lay out and paint patterns over base colors, wetsand edge, clear, wet sand, clear,................................................................ :uh: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man this is SWEET .....


----------



## oldskool 67

uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 15 2009, 02:24 AM~15668963
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



one word...KILLA !


I know the feelin' of all that sandin' and maskin' ! :uh: :ugh: 

Great work, keep us posted !


----------



## truscale

Took a little break from the Grand Prix and Ford today. Started a new project. 
Modelhaus '50 Caddy that I chopped and making a Carson top for it . Not sure on color yet, either deep candy red or???????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 22 2009, 01:04 AM~15742407
> *Took a little break from the Grand Prix and Ford today. Started a new project.
> Modelhaus '50 Caddy that I chopped and making a Carson top for it . Not sure on color yet, either deep candy red or???????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 :0 :0 holy sh*t!!!!!! .... I want!!! that looks sick as hell already.
I would honestly go cherry red kandy over black base with red flake
I will be watching this build!


----------



## hocknberry

nice work as always!!! lovin the bomb! my son says "not kandy red.... it should be dark bWeW!" :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 22 2009, 12:04 AM~15742407
> *Took a little break from the Grand Prix and Ford today. Started a new project.
> Modelhaus '50 Caddy that I chopped and making a Carson top for it . Not sure on color yet, either deep candy red or???????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love that huge bathtub!!!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 21 2009, 11:04 PM~15742407
> *    ------'50 Caddy-----
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY TITANIC :0 THATS FUCKN BADASS ERIC  CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS BIG BABY PAINTED


----------



## cruzinlow

that is one sick caddy bro.. :0 :0 nice ..cant wait to see her painted


----------



## oldskool 67

That's gonna be nice Eric. My friend Paul did the master on this one for Modelhaus. He's the one that ate lunch with us when u came down to SD. Can't wait to see the progress on it! uffin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Nov 22 2009, 06:39 PM~15747373
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's gonna be nice Eric. My friend Paul did the master on this one for Modelhaus. He's the one that ate lunch with us when u came down to SD. Can't wait to see the progress on it!  uffin:
> *


Hey David, I remember Paul , he built the 50 Cad that is on Modelhaus web sight, right?


----------



## truscale

Got the top rough in.


----------



## MKD904

WOW......looks great.


----------



## mademan

damn!!!!! I want that caddy in the worst way!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 29 2009, 10:11 PM~15817800
> *Got the top rough in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great craftmanship!


----------



## rookiefromcali

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 30 2009, 01:08 AM~15819561
> *damn!!!!! I want that caddy in the worst way!!!
> *



x626 this is my favorite year caddy. 


AWESOME WORK ON THE CARSON TOP. CANT WAIT TO SEE IT PAINTED.


----------



## Zed

Wow ! great work on the carson top :cheesy: 

Talking about the GP, where can i find that rainbow color ? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

:0 BADD ASS!!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 30 2009, 07:11 AM~15817800
> *Got the top rough in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice work on that top..


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Nov 30 2009, 10:16 AM~15821409
> *Wow ! great work on the carson top  :cheesy:
> 
> Talking about the GP, where can i find that rainbow color ?  :biggrin:
> *


Hey Zed, the rainbow color is HOK candy tangerine, pink, purple ,and an old yellow candy toner a friend gave me over HOK 1/256 rainbow flake over pearl white. I used my badger 150 so I could go from one color to the next , then back to do fill in where needed. The rainbow flake gives a cool effect when the light hits it. As for candy yellow , Alsa Corp. has one.


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD ERIC


----------



## truscale

Started work on the engine for the Panaramic Ford.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## jimbo

DAM TRUSCALE, yor a true craftsman. Awesome talent with creative vision. I already KNOW thats gonna be BADDASS!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## modelsbyroni

CADDY LOOKS NICE.


----------



## soidire09

I preferred Natasha. But seeing as I only saw the marathon of this season last weekend I wasnt emotionally invested in anyone. Jaslene is tranny looking. And has twig legs, but a lot of them do so oh well.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by soidire09_@Dec 13 2009, 02:41 AM~15966078
> *I preferred Natasha.  But seeing as I only saw the marathon of this season last weekend I wasnt emotionally invested in anyone.  Jaslene is tranny looking.  And has twig legs, but a lot of them do so oh well.
> *


WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

Homie, i need a set of supremes and rings from you. PM me info?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie great work on top and those mean gangster wheels set it off! :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

Redid the lace tonight. A friend told me how to do it the easy way. Use a spray adhesive . Tap lace down on a piece of card board and spray a few light goats of glue , let tack up and put on model. The lace is like tape with the glue on it. After the paint dries remove lace . There will be adhesive on the model , this can be removed with turpentine or grease and wax remover. Try it out.


----------



## CHR1S619

:0 VERY NICE!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

That lace turned out nice. I did the same thing when I did my 59 but I think I let the glue tack up too much and it didnt want to stick in a few spots. You got all the details crisp and clean, so I have to give it another try. LOOKING GREAT BRO!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 19 2009, 03:19 AM~16026983
> *Redid the lace tonight. A friend told me how to do it the easy way. Use a spray adhesive . Tap lace down on a piece of card board and spray a few light goats of glue , let tack up and put on model. The lace is like tape with the glue on it. After the paint dries remove lace . There will be adhesive on the model , this can be removed with turpentine or grease and wax remover. Try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Thats a great tip. I wish I knew about that when I was doin' Birdcage :biggrin: !

That GP will be a sure classic when finished.


----------



## oldskool 67

looks good bro! uffin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean work homie coming out real nice! :0


----------



## jimbo

Shoulda' known you were MASTERPIECES MCC! You guys always have that SUPER clean elegant old school look. REALLY nice...


----------



## truscale

Did some fade work and the candy coat on the lace. Little more paint work and it's done.


----------



## mazdawg78

ok... absolutely AMAZING!!!!! now where and how much are these wheels


----------



## poohbear

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 19 2009, 01:19 AM~16026983
> *Redid the lace tonight. A friend told me how to do it the easy way. Use a spray adhesive . Tap lace down on a piece of card board and spray a few light goats of glue , let tack up and put on model. The lace is like tape with the glue on it. After the paint dries remove lace . There will be adhesive on the model , this can be removed with turpentine or grease and wax remover. Try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that paint job is sweet ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DAMN! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE FINISHED!! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 27 2009, 02:15 AM~16099744
> *DAMN! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE FINISHED!! :thumbsup:
> *


X2 wat he said


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 26 2009, 09:37 PM~16097772
> *Did some fade work and the candy coat on the lace. Little more paint work and it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



VERY NICE WORK ERIC


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the words fellas. Paint on the Grand Prix should be done next week.


----------



## Models IV Life

ANY UPDATES ON THE 5:20 TIRES?


----------



## truscale

Made a little video to show the flake dancing in the light . Few more patterns and some ice pearl then it's done.


----------



## jimbo

:0 :0 :0


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Dec 31 2009, 06:27 PM~16148706
> *ANY UPDATES ON THE 5:20 TIRES?
> *


Still finishing the master. Been working on finishing the two builds I'm doing for NNL West.


----------



## truscale

Finished one pattern. Getting closer.
































Passion Purple
















Knock down edges then clear ,sand , clear , sand, clear..................


----------



## calaveras73

man that is some awsome paint work!!!


----------



## interiorcrocodile

did you peel that individually then add it to the car?


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

GREAT WORK ERIC!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by interiorcrocodile_@Jan 4 2010, 09:26 PM~16185884
> *did you peel that individually then add it to the car?
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## mademan

DAMN!!!! you crazy!!!! that looks sicck


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 4 2010, 09:17 PM~16185743
> *Finished one pattern. Getting closer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passion Purple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Knock down edges then clear ,sand , clear , sand, clear..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Trendsetta 68

are you freakin' kiddin' me! that is for real badd a$$ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## modelsbyroni

THAT BITCH IS SWEEEET.


----------



## darkside customs

Fuck man, that is just amazing work right there!!!


----------



## kykustoms

thats sick looks like alot of work but well worth it


----------



## jimbo

LOVE your work man! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

OMFG ! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MC562

THAT IS SICK ERIC NICE WORK BRO :0


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the comments fellas. Hope to have paint wrapped up soon.


----------



## caprice on dz

I don't know how I missed the ride but after seeing it just now I think I need to change my pants, sick work in here.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

MORE PICTURES? :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow

hot damn bro that is comin out straight crazy bro..hella nice work... :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@Jan 8 2010, 09:09 PM~16231543
> *MORE PICTURES? :biggrin:
> *


Redoing a few things. Pics coming soon .


----------



## truscale

Still working on the paint.Changed a few things . Added lace and cob webbing to the rockers and changed the outside hood colors to candy violet. Almost done.


----------



## jimbo

:wow: :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

looking great!!!!!!!!!!! i dig the fades!! nice eric!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THATS LOOKING REALLY COOL ERIC!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## mademan

looks great! any updates on the 50caddy? Im workin out a trade deal with a guy on another forum for one, cant wait to get it.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 17 2010, 05:51 PM~16318827
> *looks great! any updates on the 50caddy?  Im workin out a  trade deal with a guy on another forum for one, cant wait to get it.
> *


Not yet. That will be the first to get finished after the Grand Prix and Panaramic Ford.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks good!


----------



## truscale

Finished the tape fades. Almost done with the paint.


----------



## d'Elegance

Nice work.... :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 PM~16335432
> *Finished the tape fades. Almost done with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fades are pretty incredible on such a small canvas!


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 18 2010, 10:30 PM~16335432
> *Finished the tape fades. Almost done with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 SICK WORK ERIK   :wow: :wow: GREAT JOB BRO


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean paint homie keep them pics coming.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sick work holmz!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats bad ass bro!!


----------



## lowridermodels

THATS A SICK JOB RIGHT THURR ERIC! DAMN GOOD JOB! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the compliments guys. I'll be glad when this one is done. next crazy paint job I do will be drawn out and planed before I start it. 
It's funny the last two cars I did started out as simple to tone paint jobs and ended in a panel multi color work, and the Grand Prix was going to be triple white car (top, interior ,and body). I promised myself that the next lowrider I do will be a nice simple single color paint job. Maybe. :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

:cheesy: :biggrin: :yessad:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 19 2010, 10:57 PM~16348297
> *Thanks for the compliments guys. I'll be glad when this one is done. next crazy paint job I do will be drawn out and planed before I start it.
> It's funny the last two cars I did started out as simple to tone paint jobs and ended in a panel multi color work, and the Grand Prix was going to be triple white car (top, interior ,and body). I promised myself that the next lowrider I do will be a nice simple single color paint job. Maybe. :biggrin:
> *


Yeah RIGHT! :biggrin: Either way we all know it'll be SUPERCLEAN!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 20 2010, 01:57 AM~16348297
> *Thanks for the compliments guys. I'll be glad when this one is done. next crazy paint job I do will be drawn out and planed before I start it.
> It's funny the last two cars I did started out as simple to tone paint jobs and ended in a panel multi color work, and the Grand Prix was going to be triple white car (top, interior ,and body). I promised myself that the next lowrider I do will be a nice simple single color paint job. Maybe. :biggrin:
> *



NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We like the patterns yo be puttin' down !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 20 2010, 01:57 AM~16348297
> *Thanks for the compliments guys. I'll be glad when this one is done. next crazy paint job I do will be drawn out and planed before I start it.
> It's funny the last two cars I did started out as simple to tone paint jobs and ended in a panel multi color work, and the Grand Prix was going to be triple white car (top, interior ,and body). I promised myself that the next lowrider I do will be a nice simple single color paint job. Maybe. :biggrin:
> *



:wow: I'VE TOLD MYSELF THE SAME THING, WITH EVERY BUILD. I START OUT WITH THE PLAN OF KEEPING IT SIMPLE AND NEXT THING YOU KNOW I GOT TAPE ALL OVER THE PLACE. :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 18 2010, 11:30 PM~16335432
> *Finished the tape fades. Almost done with the paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT IS SICK BRO :0


----------



## gseeds

tape fades looking great !!eric ! cant wait to see this one done !! :biggrin: whats next ?


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow: perfection! :thumbsup:


----------



## Models IV Life

CLEAN AS FUCK BRO!!! GREAT JOB!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 24 2010, 03:40 PM~16396446
> *CLEAN AS FUCK BRO!!! GREAT JOB!! :biggrin:
> *


X2  :wow:


----------



## chris hicks

MAN!!!!!!! i don't know what to say but you're work is sick bro keep up the good work homie!!!!


----------



## Zed

would have looked far better in plain white ! :thumbsdown: 












just kidding bro ! :biggrin: looks better and better each time ! keep the simple paint for the kustoms like your faboulous kad, and do what you do best on lowriders ! pattern to death !


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 20 2010, 02:57 AM~16348297
> *Thanks for the compliments guys. I'll be glad when this one is done. next crazy paint job I do will be drawn out and planed before I start it.
> It's funny the last two cars I did started out as simple to tone paint jobs and ended in a panel multi color work, and the Grand Prix was going to be triple white car (top, interior ,and body).[SIZE=7] I promised myself that the next lowrider I do will be a nice simple single color paint job. Maybe. [/SIZE]:biggrin:
> *


your kidding yourself bro, belive me i know!!! lol :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Yea Gary I know. After going by the shop and seeing the work on Tony's Lincoln , I have some ideas. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Finally finished the paint. Foiled and cleared. Let it seat for a while then color sand and polish. Need to get the interior done next. Hope to have it done by NNL West in a couple of weeks.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats just beautiful work right there bro!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76

looks sick eric great job


----------



## oldskool 67

Looks wild bro, I like it! :biggrin:


----------



## modelcarbuilder

:wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th

wow eric!! sweet painting skillz!! are you going to the NNL West? can you bring me the wire's i gave to you last year for me please!! Gracias carnal!!


----------



## MC562

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS BRO :0


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT LOOKS BADASS ERIC, I KNEW IT WOULD. :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 8 2010, 02:16 AM~16546071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That is pure Arte !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimbo

I think I said this already but I'll say it again... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## gseeds

looks crazy eric !!!! nice bro !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good homie this should turn some heads at nnl good luck keep pics coming homie. :0


----------



## truscale

Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.








































































Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 07:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucker looks great,luv that interior


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 12:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's beautiful Truscale. Really nice pics as well.


----------



## gseeds

nice eric!! :biggrin:


----------



## calaveras73

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 12:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


really nice work with the foam!! same color and pattern im doing my 63


----------



## caprice on dz

great work, where can I pick up on of those cutters?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 13 2010, 01:29 AM~16600062
> *great work, where can I pick up on of those cutters?
> *


Michael's art supply store. I think there is a wheel for doing crease's in paper, but I just filed the cutting edge off my cutter, so it doesn't cut threw the foam.


----------



## Siim123

Very nice work! :0


----------



## oldskool 67

:drama:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 01:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn homie you got down :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:worship: :worship: THATS GONNA BE SICK ERIC!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

this is why they call it, Masterpiece M.C.C.! This Grand Prix will be Museum worthy!


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2010, 07:27 AM~16600903
> *this is why they call it, Masterpiece M.C.C.! This Grand Prix will be Museum worthy!
> 
> 
> *


X10! Awesome work TRU! :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Feb 13 2010, 08:27 AM~16600903
> *this is why they call it, Masterpiece M.C.C.! This Grand Prix will be Museum worthy!
> 
> 
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 13 2010, 01:53 AM~16600170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :drama:
> *


THATS BAD ASS ERIC AM GOING TO HAVE TO TRY THAT :0


----------



## truscale

Finished the foam work. Do a little flocking and it's done.


----------



## jimbo

VERY NICE... :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

PERFECT!!! :thumbsup: I JUST ORDERED ME SOME OF THEM RIVITS. :biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside

very very nice your work on the interior , but a question , do you drill
a hole for every rivet ???

nice nice your Project ... i have a Eye on you ;-))


----------



## airbrushmaster

the interior looks amazing bro... thanks for the little tutorial too...


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 15 2010, 11:25 AM~16618037
> *very very nice your work on the interior , but a question , do you drill
> a hole for every rivet ???
> 
> nice nice your Project ... i have a Eye on you  ;-))
> *


Yes, and I think there's is some were around a million rivets, At least that's what it seemed like once I was done. :around: :ugh:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2010, 01:06 PM~16617882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks good homie !


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2010, 01:31 PM~16618082
> *Yes, and I think there's is some were around a million rivets, At least that's what it seemed like once I was done.    :around:  :ugh:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I HOPE I ORDERED ENOUGH!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Got the wheels done tonight. Going with a chrome donut wheel in the Grand Prix.


----------



## lowridermodels

NICE ERIC! BAD ASS AS ALWAYS BRO


----------



## MKD904

I would love to own a set of your wheels.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 17 2010, 03:25 AM~16637354
> *Got the wheels done tonight. Going with a chrome donut wheel in the Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow everything is looking great !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 17 2010, 01:40 AM~16637503
> *I would love to own a set of your wheels.
> *


x2!!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

X'S 3!! :0 :biggrin: DID YOU MACHINE THE STEERING WHEEL RIM YOURSELF? LOOKS BADASS!! THAT STUFF SHOULD BE THERE IN A FEW DAYS ERIC. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

wow!!! :wow: ... i mean WOW !!!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## cruzinlow

awesome work on the interior i think that and watching you do the paint step by step made me fall in love with this ride..DAMN...MUCH PROPS BRO... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 12:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn thats fucking awesome i really admire some one willing to show the steps so the rest of us improve our building skills ...thx man :cheesy: i will do my homework this time


----------



## DREAM ON

Looking good.........


----------



## oldskool 67

truOLDSKOOLscale! Beautiful, just beautiful! :wow:


----------



## CustomFreak

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 18 2010, 12:07 AM~16648569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truOLDSKOOLscale! Beautiful, just beautiful! :wow:
> *


great stuff !


----------



## Laidframe

Can you show how the wheels look before you assemble them.


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 03:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





this looks amazeing man! 

whats the name of that cutter you got? ive seen that shit on tv before


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Feb 18 2010, 12:07 AM~16648569
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> truOLDSKOOLscale! Beautiful, just beautiful! :wow:
> *


 :0 VERY NICE ERIC


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 18 2010, 08:25 AM~16650218
> *this looks amazeing man!
> 
> whats the name of that cutter you got? ive seen that shit on tv before
> *


Don't remember the name , but I bought it at Micheals. Most craft stores have them.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 18 2010, 08:05 AM~16650102
> *Can you show how the wheels look before you assemble them.
> *


I'll be doing another set next week for DLO, I'll take pictures.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 18 2010, 06:14 PM~16655117
> *I'll be doing another set next week for DLO, I'll take pictures.
> *


Thanks


----------



## kykustoms

that interior is amazing i cant wait to see it flocked


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 17 2010, 12:40 AM~16637503
> *I would love to own a set of your wheels.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2010, 01:06 PM~16617882
> *Finished the foam work. Do a little flocking and it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :0 :wow: :0 :wow: that is sooooo fkn dope man 

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 18 2010, 09:14 PM~16655117
> *I'll be doing another set next week for DLO, I'll take pictures.
> *




:tongue: :tongue: :biggrin: I CANT WAIT TO GET THEM!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 17 2010, 01:25 AM~16637354
> *Got the wheels done tonight. Going with a chrome donut wheel in the Grand Prix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats price?

or can u pm me a price


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2010, 08:06 PM~16617882
> *Finished the foam work. Do a little flocking and it's done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## MC562

:0 :0


----------



## Redd504

With the foam can I sand teh edges to get the rounded look , or is there another method.TIA


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Redd504_@Feb 20 2010, 02:53 PM~16671489
> *With the foam can I sand teh edges to get the rounded look , or is there another method.TIA
> *


Hey Redd, I did sand the edge with 320. Try and go in one direction , not back and forth. After you finished sanding rescripe the line for the seem between the biscuits.


----------



## $woop

Now this guy has some of tha best shit in here..

his shit is clean, he presents it in a pro way I like.

Nice homie


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Feb 20 2010, 08:29 AM~16669385
> *whats price?
> 
> or can u pm me a price
> *


The donut is $5.00 for a aluminum one and a $1.00 for an o-ring. O-ring would be if you want a black or white donut. Use acrylic paint. You need to supply the steering wheel spokes and build yourself. I'm out of both right now.  need to make more :cheesy: 

The rims are $20.00 for the old style, $30.00 for the new , and $50.00 for new rim, hub , and knockoff's. 

I've been thinking of making them in resin for a cheaper price and the buyer would have to have them chromed.


----------



## IBLDMYOWN

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 02:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean work,nice illistration :thumbsup:


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2010, 02:19 PM~16671635
> *
> The rims are $20.00 for the old style, $30.00 for the new , and $50.00 for new rim, hub , and knockoff's.
> 
> *


Do you have pictures of the old and the new style of rims, I am not sure how they look.

Thanks


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 20 2010, 07:08 PM~16673146
> *Do you have pictures of the old and the new style of rims, I am not sure how they look.
> 
> Thanks
> *


Check the first page of this thread. The Caprice has the old rims the Cad has the new.


----------



## Laidframe

Thanks


----------



## truscale

Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Great looking builds Truescale.


----------



## gseeds

looks great bro!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 01:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice


----------



## modelcarbuilder

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Feb 21 2010, 12:52 AM~16675844
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks great bro!!!! :biggrin:
> *


wow :wow: .wut a nice lookin promo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by modelcarbuilder_@Feb 21 2010, 01:06 AM~16675915
> *wow :wow:  .wut a nice lookin promo :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


It's a regular model , just didn't have time to finish the running gear for the show.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 02:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




THAT LOOKS BADASS ERIC!! I GOTTA GET A COUPLE OF THE ALLUMINUM DOUGHNUTS TOO. WE'LL TALK ABOUT IT TOMARROW.


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 09:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats NIIIIIIIICEEE!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :h5: :worship:


----------



## RaiderPride

looks good Eric. That's a sweet ride, took it way back to the 70's style...


----------



## Esoteric

that shit is holdin.


what you gotta do with that chopper so it dont cut through the foam


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 02:48 AM~16675819
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




One word "Bada$$" ! 


Hall of fame build homie !


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2010, 03:19 PM~16671635
> *The donut is $5.00 for a aluminum one and a $1.00 for an o-ring. O-ring would be if you want a black or white donut. Use acrylic paint. You need to supply the steering wheel spokes and build yourself. I'm out of both right now.  need to make more :cheesy:
> 
> The rims are $20.00 for the old style, $30.00 for the new , and $50.00 for new rim, hub , and knockoff's.
> 
> I've been thinking of making them in resin for a cheaper price and the buyer would have to have them chromed.
> *


I want a set of the wheels....are the spokes the same price?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


god i love this car, its got the classic lowrider look down to a T. Man keep up the awesome work.!.!


----------



## Models IV Life

GAWD DAMN SCALE THIS CAR CAME OUT TIGHT AS FUCK!!! CLEAN CLEAN CLEAN!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife

hope you have room for more trophy's :biggrin: 



KILLER RIDE MAN :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  came out dope :cheesy:


----------



## airbrushmaster

do you have pics of the rims old, new and the 50 dollars ones so i can compare them..


----------



## rollindeep408

lookin good homie hope you had a safe trip home your models looked real good


----------



## mad indian

Truscale you finally finished your ride. Congrats brother it came out bad real bad. I'm building another g.p. And will be ready by mid year. So be on the lookout. It wont be like yours but it will be more traditional. Hope you build another one because it be cool to have a twin next to it. Again good job man. Late, Mad Indian.


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea that Grand Prix is sick!!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASS ERIC :0 :0


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 21 2010, 01:24 PM~16678792
> *I want a set of the wheels....are the spokes the same price?
> *


All prices are for the rims, or rims, hub, and knockoff's . No spokes. Rims and hubs are made for Detail Master Photo Etched spokes.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 21 2010, 04:09 PM~16679847
> *do you have pics of the rims old, new and the 50 dollars ones so i can compare them..
> *


This should help. The Cad has the new style rims and the Caprice has the old ones. the $50.00 ones are either rim with hubs and knockoff's, either off set or straight for the knockoffs. 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=448765


----------



## airbrushmaster

how much for the supremes....?


----------



## kykustoms

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats just sick a show winner forsure


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 24 2010, 07:13 AM~16709431
> *how much for the supremes....?
> *


35


----------



## airbrushmaster

I THOUGHT THEY WERE 25 ILL WAIT TO SEE WHAT HE SAYS CONSIDERING HE IS SELLING THEM NO PUN INTENDED..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

my bad bro, i thought that was what he told me when i asked a while ago


----------



## airbrushmaster

NAW ITS COOL NO PROBLEM I HAVE HAD PROBLEMS WITH PEOPLE TELLING ME ONE PRICE AN IT WAS SOMETHING ELSE BUT THANK YOU FOR LETTING ME KNOW U ARE PROBABLY RIGHT.. BUT I THINK HE IS ADVERTISING THEM FOR 25...


----------



## Redd504

Truscale,Thanks alot for the foam tip ( I was doing jus that, back and forth) and the finished product s badass.Good luck at the NNL


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Feb 24 2010, 06:13 AM~16709431
> *how much for the supremes....?
> *


It looks like I need to start casting some supreme centers. As for now you send a set of surpemes, either from the 70 Impala kit or the 60 Starliner and I'll turn them down and mount in the rims for $35.00 a set (4).


----------



## truscale

I've been getting ask what the lace looks like that I used on the Grand Prix. I thought i showed it on here , but I din't. So here it is. The one that is bunched up is the one used on the top of the car. I removed the elastic thread and the floral print lace laid out flat. Hope this helps who ever was wounding.


----------



## lil watcha

wats up truscale heres pics of some lace
your models are on point


----------



## truscale

Looks like there back in stock. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
Detail master 100 spokes








Detail Master 72 spoke


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 2 2010, 01:16 AM~16768306
> *Looks like there back in stock. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
> http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
> Detail master 100 spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail Master 72 spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I just tried to order some and when it went to paypal it said return to merchant. when I did it was just a blank page. :uh: I tried a couple times but nothing.

Nevermind I just tried again without using paypal and it went through. So I'm gonna need a set like i got from you the first time. I'll give you a call when the supremes get here. :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 25 2010, 07:28 AM~16718203
> *I've been getting ask what the lace looks like that I used on the Grand Prix. I thought i showed it on here , but I din't. So here it is. The one that is bunched up is the one used on the top of the car. I removed the elastic thread and the floral print lace laid out flat. Hope this helps who ever was wounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats the nicest thing on a Classic ......


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 1 2010, 10:16 PM~16768306
> *Looks like there back in stock. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
> http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS
> Detail master 100 spokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail Master 72 spoke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




There are 2 of the same part number for the 100 spokes but different in prices??
Is there any difference at all other then price??

Street Radial Rim Set 100 Spoke 

Quantity in Basket: none 
Code: DM-31601 
Price: $29.95 
http://www.detailmaster.com/Merchant2/merc...egory_Code=RIMS

DM-3160-1 Lo Rider Wire Wheels/Street Radial 

Quantity in Basket: none 
Code: DM-3160-1 
Price: $25.95 
Shipping Weight: 0.00 pounds


----------



## truscale

Started back on this one today. I'll be posting pics. as I go. I'm thinking of a dark blue pearl now with a deep red interior and tan top.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna be sick Eric!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Feb 18 2010, 08:05 AM~16650102
> *Can you show how the wheels look before you assemble them.
> *


Here's what the wheels look like before assemble and what I use to polish them. This go to Gold Toof.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

those are so beautiful !


----------



## kykustoms

those wheels are sick


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 11 2010, 10:43 PM~16867116
> *Here's what the wheels look like before assemble and what I use to polish them. This go to Gold Toof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That pretty cool how you make them look like they were made that way. Thanks for the pics


----------



## truscale

Found these in my mail box today. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Here's the Solidworks model I'm doing for the 72 spoke cross lace wheels I'll be making. Need to do a little fine turning on the spoke angles and then I can send a print off to the photo etchers to has the spokes made. I'll post some pictures of the 72 straight and 45 spoke old truespokes . The truespokes will have a truespoke style hub with lug nuts.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SWEET!! I CANT WAIT TILL YOU START MAKING THESE SPOKES.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

those are gonna be sick ! 




Does detailmaster still have those in stock?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2010, 05:58 AM~16944068
> *those are gonna be sick !
> Does detailmaster still have those in stock?
> *


That's where I ordered them from. Also got a 10% discount. You better order now, took them forever to make them again last time they sold out.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 20 2010, 10:58 AM~16944691
> *That's where I ordered them from. Also got a 10% discount. You better order now, took them forever to make them again last time they sold out.
> *


----------



## truscale

Should be starting another run of wheel sets next week. Just in time for the Detail master spokes back in stock.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:h5: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

nice eric!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 20 2010, 08:07 AM~16943114
> *Here's the Solidworks model I'm doing for the 72 spoke cross lace wheels I'll be making. Need to do a little fine turning on the spoke angles and then I can send a print off to the photo etchers to has the spokes made. I'll post some pictures of the 72 straight and 45 spoke old truespokes . The truespokes will have a truespoke style hub with lug nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great post pics of the 72 straight plz....


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 26 2010, 03:17 AM~17005514
> *Looks great post pics of the 72 straight plz....
> *


I'll post some next week. Still have to draw them.


----------



## truscale

I also have the final drawing of the 72 cross lace finished. I'll post that to.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 26 2010, 10:54 PM~17013581
> *I also have the final drawing of the 72 cross lace finished. I'll post that to.
> *


----------



## hocknberry

master of the real wheels!!!! keep em comin big dog!! i keep checkin detail's site and i cant find shit?! u buy em all up or what?!


----------



## LOWRIDING_805




----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 27 2010, 06:04 AM~17013040
> *I'll post some next week. Still have to draw them.
> *



Thanks Homie looking forward to them  

i hope they look like my new Z,s..... :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17015948
> *Thanks Homie looking forward to them
> 
> i hope they look like my new Z,s..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: those lil chrome rollers are nice as hell!! gimme um!!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 27 2010, 08:48 AM~17015948
> *Thanks Homie looking forward to them
> 
> i hope they look like my new Z,s..... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


That what they'll look like. :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 19 2010, 10:45 PM~16942935
> *Found these in my mail box today. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Siim123

Fuck I need to get myself one of those :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2!


----------



## truscale

Went to the Good Guys car show this weekend. Here's some pictures of the model show and cars. Oh ya, I got best paint for the Grand Prix. :biggrin:


----------



## lonnie

i got the caprice body you need oh nice pics thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

CONGRADULATIONS ERIC!! AND THANKS FOR THE PICS.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

congrants :thumbsup: bad-ass paint


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 28 2010, 12:59 AM~17020714
> *That what they'll look like. :thumbsup:
> *


how much will a set run with and without dishes?


----------



## Siim123

> Went to the Good Guys car show this weekend. Here's some pictures of the model show and cars. Oh ya, I got best paint for the Grand Prix. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I think there's 64 Impala in first row, 5th from left, the one with hood removed. Any closer pics of it? Looks like it is 64 Impala but looks like it has 63 chrome side trim.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

congrats homie !!!!!!!!! great flicks.


----------



## lowlow94

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Mar 29 2010, 05:14 AM~17031059
> *I think there's 64 Impala in first row, 5th from left, the one with hood removed. Any closer pics of it? Looks like it is 64 Impala but looks like it has 63 chrome side trim.
> *


IT DOES LOOK LIKE 63 TRIM


----------



## truscale

> Went to the Good Guys car show this weekend. Here's some pictures of the model show and cars. Oh ya, I got best paint for the Grand Prix. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> I think there's 64 Impala in first row, 5th from left, the one with hood removed. Any closer pics of it? Looks like it is 64 Impala but looks like it has 63 chrome side trim.
> 
> 
> 
> That's the only picture I have.
Click to expand...


----------



## jimbo

Awesome pics E!!!  Congrats on your award!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Mar 29 2010, 08:54 PM~17039137
> *Awesome pics E!!!  Congrats on your award!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks Jimbo. Did you go?


----------



## gseeds

hell ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRADULATIONS bro.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Mar 29 2010, 09:24 PM~17039549
> *hell ya !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!CONGRADULATIONS bro.!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Gary. Those pictures of Ron's car gave me some ideas for an 82 El Camino I'm doing. I'm always studying for my masters in kustom paintoligy. :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 29 2010, 09:13 PM~17039410
> *Thanks Jimbo. Did you go?
> *


Naw bro. First year I didn't in a long time. Nice win, I'm sure it's not your first. :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

If you're going to do it, do it right.
Don't say you can't do it if you never tried.
I don't try and act like a smart ass, it comes naturally.

:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Little more work done on the top and roughed in the body mods. tonight.









































Here's 2010 lineup. Make it an easy year. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

kool, keep us posted !


----------



## truscale

Did my first lay out and fade job on a full size car. My friend shot the kandy over the lace then I did the kandy faded edge work. It was my friends first lace job and my first panel lay out and fade work.


----------



## gseeds

:thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Apr 4 2010, 12:43 AM~17090335
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Gary . Tell you the truth I was a little nerves doing my first fade job. Probably because I did it in Kandy plum, it took a few coats before the color started to really show.
The car really pops out in the sun.


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 4 2010, 03:49 AM~17090362
> *Thanks Gary . Tell you the truth I was a little nerves doing my first fade job. Probably because I did it in Kandy plum, it took a few coats before the color started to really show.
> The car really pops out in the sun.
> *


i bet it does,yes it can be a little tricky, but youll pick it up pretty fast i fill, you did good bro. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

THAT LOOKS SICK ERIC!!! I GOTTA HURRY UP AND PAINT MY 63 AND TRY SOMETHING COOL ON IT.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Apr 4 2010, 12:57 AM~17090406
> *THAT LOOKS SICK ERIC!!! I GOTTA HURRY UP AND PAINT MY 63 AND TRY SOMETHING COOL ON IT.
> *


Thanks Darren. Cut the roof off and send it to California , will lay something out for you. :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

DONT TEMPT ME ME BRO. I MIGHT JUST GET A BUG UP MY ASS AND DRIVE IT OUT THERE. MY LUCK, I WONT MAKE IT. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That top is so SWEET !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni

NICE JOB ON THE TOP.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights

Great job on the roof.What year is that car?Its a little hard to tell from the rear.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 4 2010, 07:50 PM~17096084
> *Great job on the roof.What year is that car?Its a little hard to tell from the rear.
> *


52 Chevy


----------



## 1942aerosedan

That top looks good .


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Apr 4 2010, 04:39 PM~17094611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!!!!! :thumbsup:
> *



this shit is sweet homie lov the top 2 this ranfla


----------



## jimbo

Nice work on 52 roof Eric! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

GREAT JOB ERIC :0 :0


----------



## Siim123

:thumbsup:


----------



## sr.woodgrain

it was an honor meeting you eric, n cograts on ur winings to, i had alot of fun talking n shareing ideas with all of you, thanxz for the advise homie.


----------



## caddionly

> _Originally posted by sr.woodgrain_@Apr 11 2010, 09:08 PM~17164323
> *it was an honor meeting you eric, n cograts on ur winings to,  i had alot of fun talking n shareing ideas with all of you, thanxz for the advise homie.
> *


x2 Eric ,,,,,,,,,,,, and you have realy nice models ,love the way you paint :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by caddionly_@Apr 11 2010, 10:47 PM~17165298
> *x2 Eric ,,,,,,,,,,,,      and you have realy nice models ,love the way you paint :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 Thanks guys, nice meeting you to.


----------



## LowandBeyond

That top of that 52 is badass. :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 13 2010, 08:52 AM~17177003
> *That top of that 52 is badass.  :0
> *


 :yes:


----------



## truscale

Top with clear on.


----------



## truscale

Did the first blocking tonight . A few more then some paint.


----------



## truscale

This will be the next one for a wild flaked out kandy paint job. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great projects goin'. 

I can't wait to see what you do with the Elky !


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 16 2010, 04:51 AM~17210316
> *Great projects goin'.
> 
> I can't wait to see what you do with the Elky !
> *


X2!!  lookn good eric


----------



## gseeds

the camoo sould be preatty cool !!! cant wait on this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## pancho1969

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 16 2010, 07:14 AM~17211168
> *X2!!  lookn good eric
> *


X3 :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale

Finished the top. Ready for paint. Colors on this project have changed. Going with HOK Cortez blue with Ox blood red interior and a beige top.


----------



## Laidframe

That top came out nice.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 17 2010, 09:51 AM~17220707
> *Finished the top. Ready for paint. Colors on this project have changed. Going with HOK Cortez blue with Ox blood red interior and a beige top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING ERIC :0 :0


----------



## truscale

Playing out in the shop today . Put together my 61 from Modelhaus and pulled out the 65 & 66 Johan rebuild projects. Still can't say enough about Modelhaus kits. The best resin kits you can get for American cars from the 40's thru the 90"s.


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: :wow:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 17 2010, 09:51 AM~17220707
> *Finished the top. Ready for paint. Colors on this project have changed. Going with HOK Cortez blue with Ox blood red interior and a beige top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Really, really clean lookin' model!


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 18 2010, 09:34 PM~17232933
> *Playing out in the shop today . Put together my 61 from Modelhaus and pulled out the 65 & 66 Johan rebuild projects. Still can't say enough about Modelhaus kits. The best resin kits you can get for American cars from the 40's thru the 90"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :0


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 18 2010, 09:34 PM~17232933
> *Playing out in the shop today . Put together my 61 from Modelhaus and pulled out the 65 & 66 Johan rebuild projects. Still can't say enough about Modelhaus kits. The best resin kits you can get for American cars from the 40's thru the 90"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Can't wait to see how you freak these out!!! :wow: :cheesy:  ALWAYS nice work in here Eric! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 18 2010, 11:34 PM~17232933
> *Playing out in the shop today . Put together my 61 from Modelhaus and pulled out the 65 & 66 Johan rebuild projects. Still can't say enough about Modelhaus kits. The best resin kits you can get for American cars from the 40's thru the 90"s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I have to agree. 






Good luck on your projects.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 19 2010, 12:29 PM~17237686
> *I have to agree.
> Good luck on your projects.
> 
> *


Thanks Trend. On the 61 I'm thinking of something like Jimmy Vaughns Caddy.


----------



## truscale

Started the interior on the '50 Cad tonight.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 29 2010, 10:42 PM~17348291
> *Started the interior on the '50 Cad tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## brantstevens

you have very nice builds man, loving all your work an especially your wheels too, inspires me to try a lowrider.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 30 2010, 12:42 AM~17348291
> *Started the interior on the '50 Cad tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Zed

That's a fuckin nice fleet of caddys bro ! can't wait to see them done ! :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

Did some cleaning in the garage today and look what I found. :cheesy: Plans are to have it back on the streets by the end of the year.


----------



## Laidframe

It's nice when you find things in the garage. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers of Masterpiece M.C.C.!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 9 2010, 06:58 AM~17433281
> *Happy Mothers Day from Dynasty M.C.C. to all of the members mothers of Masterpiece M.C.C.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Trend, and same to yours.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 8 2010, 10:23 PM~17432335
> *Did some cleaning in the garage today and look what I found. :cheesy: Plans are to have it back on the streets by the end of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## truscale

Finished the top on the Cadillac.


----------



## gseeds

top looking good eric !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Started this one a few years ago. Added the 56 Ford front pan and fitted the bumper tonight. This is the Revell kit that I re-chopped, added 55 Chevy front wheel openings, flush mounted skirts, smoothed out hump in door, tapered body line down the quarter panel, modified grill opening, extended quart panels ( to make it into a 51), rounded hood corners, added 53 Buick side trim, and will add 56 Ford rear bumper.


----------



## jevries

Beautiful rides, beautiful builds!


----------



## Zed

Wow ! that Merc is amazing Bro ! modified everything... _too much to list _like they says ! :0 i like them when everything is modified ! had to stop painting mild kustom and restart to maul some plastic myself ! I dig that baby even more cause i've got a thing for 51 Merc witch are my favorite base for a kustom ! too bad you didn't start with a good old Amt tool  

The caddy is bad too !


----------



## slymer123

cant wait till see the caddy and merc done. Killer work, just wish I had half the skils you do.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Builds are lookin' good. I love the top you got bro, it looks so realistic.


----------



## darkside customs

Builds are lookin sick bro...


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17568335
> *Started this one a few years ago. Added the 56 Ford front pan and fitted the bumper tonight. This is the Revell kit that I re-chopped, added 55 Chevy front wheel openings, flush mounted skirts, smoothed out hump in door, tapered body line down the quarter panel, modified grill opening, extended quart panels ( to make it into a 51), rounded hood corners, added 53 Buick side trim, and will add 56 Ford rear bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE ERIK


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice Work Eric.....a little Hirohata Merc in there. Sweet


----------



## Models IV Life

WHATS UP TRU? ANY UPDATES ON YOUR TRUE 5:20 TIRES?


----------



## sr.woodgrain

:wave: was up eric the caddy is looking sweet lov the top on it :thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

killler work as always!! got any wheel goodies avail. yet?! PM me! hubs/ dish......?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

dishes i want.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 21 2010, 11:19 PM~17568335
> *Started this one a few years ago. Added the 56 Ford front pan and fitted the bumper tonight. This is the Revell kit that I re-chopped, added 55 Chevy front wheel openings, flush mounted skirts, smoothed out hump in door, tapered body line down the quarter panel, modified grill opening, extended quart panels ( to make it into a 51), rounded hood corners, added 53 Buick side trim, and will add 56 Ford rear bumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GANGSTA!!! :wow: :yessad: Awesome work Eric. :h5:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@May 27 2010, 08:01 PM~17627572
> *WHATS UP TRU? ANY UPDATES ON YOUR TRUE 5:20 TIRES?
> *


Been busy , I need to get back on them and just finish the dam things.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 29 2010, 01:39 AM~17638364
> *Been busy , I need to get back on them and just finish the dam things.
> *



:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Got to play in the shop tonight. Laid down first coat of base black .


----------



## DEUCES76

cant wait to see that caddy finished eric


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 19 2010, 01:54 AM~17830137
> *Got to play in the shop tonight. Laid down first coat of base black .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






sWEEEEET!!!






:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Got to play in the shop tonight. Laid down first coat of base black . 








[/quote]
OH YEAH THAT IS BAD ASS ERIC


----------



## rollindeep408

> Got to play in the shop tonight. Laid down first coat of base black .


OH YEAH THAT IS BAD ASS ERIC
[/quote]


X100 :biggrin:


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 18 2010, 11:54 PM~17830137
> *Got to play in the shop tonight. Laid down first coat of base black .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Ooooo...... :0 Keepin' my eye on this one... :wow: Great work like always Eric!


----------



## truscale

Shot some color tonight, HOK Cortex Blue Pearl. Still need to foil and clear. This color is pretty cool, it's a real deep blue , put once it dried it turned more of a purple haze. Can't wait to get some clear on it.
















Also did a little more on the interior.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

you mean cortez blue? i need some of that, been lookin for a while.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 21 2010, 01:15 AM~17842606
> *Shot some color tonight, HOK Cortex Blue Pearl. Still need to foil and clear. This color is pretty cool, it's a real deep blue , put once it dried it turned more of a purple haze. Can't wait to get some clear on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did a little more on the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, this is beautiful!

The interior is fabulous!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

wow looking real good homie,  love the color and tan top also.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

nice lookin clean homie


----------



## truscale

Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix. I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 26 2010, 10:45 PM~17896845
> *Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix.  I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN ERIK THAT FUCKER IS SICK BRO


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I hate fish eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!













I'm sure it'll turn out kool bro , looks good so far.


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 26 2010, 11:45 PM~17896845
> *Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix.  I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





REALLY NICE ERIC!!! A lil setback but nothin' you couldn't handle. It's in GOOD hands.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

BEAUTIFUL WORK ERIC!! IT LOOKS JUST LIKE I PICTURED IT TOO. :biggrin:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale+Jun 27 2010, 08:45 AM~17896845-->
> 
> 
> 
> got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes sad.gif
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Trendsetta 68_@Jun 27 2010, 06:33 PM~17898032
> *I hate fish eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Sorry for dumb ass question but what's fish eyes?


----------



## Tonioseven

That sh!t is DOPE like 200 pounds of weed!!


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Siim123_@Jun 27 2010, 11:26 AM~17898582
> *Sorry for dumb ass question but what's fish eyes?
> *


it happens when the paint hits contaminants usually its oil of somekind
looks like this


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jun 27 2010, 11:33 AM~17898612
> *it happens when the paint hits contaminants usually its oil of somekind
> looks like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That what it looks like . The clear is hazy as well, looking like this one might be going into the stripper. Should have stayed with the good old PPG lacquer clear.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 21 2010, 01:15 AM~17842606
> *Shot some color tonight, HOK Cortex Blue Pearl. Still need to foil and clear. This color is pretty cool, it's a real deep blue , put once it dried it turned more of a purple haze. Can't wait to get some clear on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also did a little more on the interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one sick caddy ....cant wait to see this all finished up.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 27 2010, 01:45 AM~17896845
> *Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix.  I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Esoteric answered it for ya.

The hood on my Monte Carlo has a few big ones on it but the hood is kandy with patterns and I hate tryin to match up kandy!


----------



## kykustoms

sucxs the clear messed up that paint looked wicked


----------



## darkside customs

That car came out sick as fuck!!!


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Say homie i had a question iv been tryn to buy some of mando's cool rims and tires and i was told you sell them to if you know how maybe i could find some could you pm me or just let me know i would apreciate it :biggrin: 














































p://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/1Copy of mandosmasterpiecesspokesremove.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by pina's LRM replica_@Jun 28 2010, 03:43 PM~17909045
> *Say homie i had a question iv been tryn to buy some of mando's cool rims and tires and i was told you sell them to if you know how maybe i could find some could you  pm me or just let me know i would apreciate it   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p://www.layitlow.net/pics/1006/1Copy of mandosmasterpiecesspokesremove.jpg[/IMG]
> *


I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed. 


I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.

Cost would be $30.00 for rims only
$50.00 for rims , hub, and knock offs ( no spokes)
$250.00 for complete set polished , built with spokes , and tires 
The Detail Master Wheel sets, that you would need for the spokes, are $25.00 on line.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 28 2010, 10:31 PM~17912795
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> 
> 
> I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.
> 
> Cost would be $30.00 for rims only
> $50.00 for rims , hub, and knock offs ( no spokes)
> $250.00 for complete set polished , built with spokes , and tires
> The Detail Master Wheel sets, that you would need for the spokes, are $25.00 on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im gona need a set of dishes from you home slice


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 27 2010, 12:45 AM~17896845
> *Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix.  I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sucks bro thats why i always stick with what i know works well for me 
im sure you will fix it bro like it never hapened


----------



## MC562

Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix. I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear. 
















[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

Nice color


----------



## truscale

This one has a date with a stripper . You can see the haze in the clear when picture is taken with the flash. FUCK spray can clears.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 30 2010, 09:23 PM~17931898
> *This one has a date with a stripper . You can see the haze in the clear when picture is taken with the flash. FUCK spray can clears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Weird...what brand of clear in a can did you use?   
All I know is that Motip is quite hot and laying a thick clearcoat can fuck up your paintjob.


----------



## Mr.Eriko




----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 30 2010, 11:23 PM~17931898
> *This one has a date with a stripper . You can see the haze in the clear when picture is taken with the flash. FUCK spray can clears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 30 2010, 11:23 PM~17931898
> *This one has a date with a stripper . You can see the haze in the clear when picture is taken with the flash. FUCK spray can clears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i thuoght it looked great!


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 1 2010, 12:23 AM~17931898
> *This one has a date with a stripper . You can see the haze in the clear when picture is taken with the flash. FUCK spray can clears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






what clear did you use bro?


ive had the same problem from time to time, and most of the time, the haze is due to humidity  

and most of the time if it starts to haze up, i stop right there and hit it with a hair dryer  untill the haze is gone  and start to clear again


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2010, 07:34 PM~17940381
> *what clear did you use bro?
> ive had the same problem from time to time, and most of the time, the haze is due to humidity
> 
> and most of the time if it starts to haze up, i stop right there and hit it with a hair dryer   untill the haze is gone   and start to clear again
> *


I used Spray Max 1K. I normally use PPG clear lacquer DCA468. I was lazy and tried the can clear instead ,


----------



## truscale

:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 








Ready for round two.


----------



## caprice on dz

what did you use to strip it? I always wondered what to use that won't hurt the resin


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Jul 3 2010, 01:55 AM~17951256
> *what did you use to strip it? I always wondered what to use that won't hurt the resin
> *


I used Polly S ELO (EASY LIFT OFF). Hour on the top and an hour on the bottom. Or if you have enough to totally submerge the body then it would only take an hour. There was a few small areas that didn't totally strip. For that I used lacquer thinner and a gray scotch pad.


----------



## caprice on dz

cool, I'll have to remember that for future refference


----------



## Tonioseven

I know you're gonna bring it back right bro!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven_@Jul 3 2010, 07:44 AM~17951744
> *I know you're gonna bring it back right bro!!
> *


It's on it's way back. :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 4 2010, 12:11 AM~17956142
> *It's on it's way back. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## truscale

Rapidly growing endangered species.































2006 made in the U.S.A. boy that has an interest in working on cars, and shows mechanical skills.

He's my son Jeffrey, and also wants to build models when ever he gets the chance. He has done a few already, and every time he goes into my shop he wants to pull a kit off the self and build it. Only thing is he always want the rare kits. 

Click on picture to see him work.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

your pics are very inspiring :yessad:


----------



## SAUL

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jun 28 2010, 09:31 PM~17912795
> *I'm thinking of doing another batch of wheels . Would like to see if those that asked about them are serious in buying them. This will give me an idea on how many to make. You would need Detail Masters wheel kits for the spokes, or you can buy the rims only and use supremes, chrome wheel ,or the wire from the monogram ferrari dayton kit. You would need to machine the rims off the follwing wheels listed.
> 
> 
> I'll do a limited number , around ten sets.
> 
> Cost would be $30.00 for rims only
> $50.00 for rims , hub, and knock offs ( no spokes)
> $250.00 for complete set polished , built with spokes , and tires
> The Detail Master Wheel sets, that you would need for the spokes, are $25.00 on line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 the complete set is selling for $250 is this with the mando 5.20?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by SAUL_@Jul 6 2010, 11:09 PM~17980046
> *:0  the complete set is selling for $250 is this with the mando 5.20?
> *


I will do either Armondo's or Peguses tires. Have both.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 7 2010, 01:29 AM~17980188
> *I will do either Armondo's or Peguses tires. Have both.
> *


----------



## truscale

Went to Stockton show today. Good turn out and it was my sons first show ,and he got his first trophy.


----------



## Guest

Tell your son congrats. His build looks good.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 1 2010, 07:34 PM~17940381
> *what clear did you use bro?
> ive had the same problem from time to time, and most of the time, the haze is due to humidity
> 
> and most of the time if it starts to haze up, i stop right there and hit it with a hair dryer   untill the haze is gone   and start to clear again
> *


Totaly true about the humidity..f-uped two paintjobs last week.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 12 2010, 12:34 AM~18021533
> *Went to Stockton show today. Good turn out and it was my sons first show ,and he got his first trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Priceless !!!!!!!!!!


congrats to the little "truescale" .


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jul 12 2010, 05:05 AM~18022883
> *Priceless !!!!!!!!!!
> congrats to the little "truescale" .
> 
> *


 Thanks Tony, he was pretty excited about the trophy. He has to be one of the best 4year old brush painters I know. :biggrin: 

Bob Carrol puts on a good model show at the Stockton car shows, and he likes to get the kids involved in the hobby.


----------



## low4ever

do you or armando have any wheels to sell?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 16 2010, 07:15 PM~18065179
> *do you or armando have any wheels to sell?
> *


I don't have any complete sets rite now. I will be making more soon. Have a few things going on rite now. I do have rims and knock offs.


----------



## low4ever

rims and knock offs so what else would i need? Tires and a detail master kit?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jun 28 2010, 11:23 PM~17913305
> *im gona need a set of dishes from you home slice
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Jul 17 2010, 10:06 AM~18068410
> *rims and knock offs so what else would i need?  Tires and a detail master kit?
> *


Rims are made for Detail Master spokes, and Peguses tires. You can also use the centers from the supremes in the '60 Ford Starliner kit or spokes from a Monogram Ferrari Daytona Spyder, or...................... I will machine a set of centers to fit the rims for $35.00 . The price includes the $30.00 set of rims.


----------



## truscale

Got back on the Panoramic Ford today. Started the weathering and running the fuel and brake lines.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18072180
> *Got back on the Panoramic Ford today. Started the weathering and running the fuel and brake lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats bad ass


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 17 2010, 10:42 PM~18072180
> *Got back on the Panoramic Ford today. Started the weathering and running the fuel and brake lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sweeeet...


----------



## crenshaw magraw

nice builds


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by jimbo_@Jul 18 2010, 01:07 AM~18072337
> *Sweeeet...
> *


X2! looks realistic !


----------



## truscale

Got a little more done tonight. Finished brake lines , installed engine, and fitted the exhaust. I down loaded a wiring diagram for doing the engine compartment.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 23 2010, 11:38 PM~18128034
> *Got a little more done tonight. Finished brake lines , installed engine, and fitted the exhaust. I down loaded a wiring diagram for doing the engine compartment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks beautifull!!


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

SICK ERIC!!!!!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That flat head is sick! Love the brake lines !


----------



## kykustoms

that ford is lookin badass nice details


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 18 2010, 12:42 AM~18072180
> *Got back on the Panoramic Ford today. Started the weathering and running the fuel and brake lines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet ride wow!! great detail as well ... :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Went to Stockton show today. Good turn out and it was my sons first show ,and he got his first trophy. 








































































[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Waiting for paint to dry so I took out my latest E-bay score. This will be my next traditional lowrider . Thinking of doing a black car with candy panels and fades. Skirts are from a body I got from Lonnie, some one needs to cast these for the 71 and 72's.


























Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.


----------



## Laidframe

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 25 2010, 09:28 PM~18139894
> *Waiting for paint to dry so I took out my latest E-bay score. This will be my next traditional lowrider . Thinking of doing a black car with candy panels and fades. Skirts are from a body I got from Lonnie, some one needs to cast these for the 71 and 72's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good just like it is.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

love it homie!! great score too.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Jul 25 2010, 09:55 PM~18140151
> *Looks good just like it is.
> *


Yea , it's a clean build but needs some thing crazy on it. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

This should be sick.....


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 25 2010, 09:28 PM~18139894
> *Waiting for paint to dry so I took out my latest E-bay score. This will be my next traditional lowrider . Thinking of doing a black car with candy panels and fades. Skirts are from a body I got from Lonnie, some one needs to cast these for the 71 and 72's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Sweet Eric! Got any more of those skirts? :wow:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'LL CAST THEM, YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST THREW THEM IN MY BOX. :biggrin: 

I GOT THE RIMS TODAY THANKS BRO, BEAUTIFUL AS ALWAYS!!! uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Jul 26 2010, 11:15 AM~18143671
> *I'LL CAST THEM, YOU SHOULD HAVE JUST THREW THEM IN MY BOX. :biggrin:
> 
> !!! uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *


what he said :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 25 2010, 11:28 PM~18139894
> *Waiting for paint to dry so I took out my latest E-bay score. This will be my next traditional lowrider . Thinking of doing a black car with candy panels and fades. Skirts are from a body I got from Lonnie, some one needs to cast these for the 71 and 72's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know this will be another legend !


----------



## gseeds

thays looks cool now, cant wait to see what your going to do eric, sould be bad ass !! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562

Waiting for paint to dry so I took out my latest E-bay score. This will be my next traditional lowrider . Thinking of doing a black car with candy panels and fades. Skirts are from a body I got from Lonnie, some one needs to cast these for the 71 and 72's.
























Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.
















[/quote]
NICE ERICK


----------



## geecee

Looking good already,the skirts set it off.

Those wires look mean,are they Pegusus?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by geecee_@Jul 26 2010, 07:24 PM~18147622
> *Looking good already,the skirts set it off.
> 
> Those wires look mean,are they Pegusus?
> *


No. I made them with my rims and knockoff's ,and the centers are from the 65 Rivi kit. There my dream weaver wheels , I use them to get the ideas flowing on a project . :biggrin:


----------



## pina's LRM replica

say i have a question for you homie do you also sale these same 5.20 tires and rims that's in this pic? need a few set of these slick looking 5.20 tires and rims


----------



## truscale

> say i have a question for you homie do you also sale these same 5.20 tires and rims that's in this pic? need a few set of these slick looking 5.20 tires and rims




Those are Armondo's rims and tires. The rims I make will fit Armondo's tires and the Peguses tires. My rims fit the Detial Master photo etch wires . Armondo's wires will NOT fit my rims. I do not sell Armondo's tires or rims, you need to contact Armondo for his wheels and tires. 

I'm out of wheel set right now. I only make them in small quantities at a time.

Armondo's








[/quote]

Truscales


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I have Armando's rims and tires and both types of Eric's rims. Armandos come with the spokes, a 1 piece hub, a 2 piece rim (so they can be made standard or reverse) and a hard plastic smooth 5.20. Erics rims comes with a 2 piece rim (its only reverse offset but the two pieces lock together and keep the spokes together nice) same with the hub but its 3 pieces, and a set of knock offs (theres 2 different kinds of 2 prong knock offs). i dont remember the grade of alluminum but its shines up and stays shined for damn near forever. You need to buy the detailmaster spoke for the truscale rims, or have a set of supremes frome the starliner kit, and a set of "brand new" pegasus 5.20's or a set of Armando's hard 5.20's. Armandos rims come with everything,and even though both types are sick, IMO Erics are the best availiabe and worth every penny. :biggrin: 

I JUST WISH I HAD MORE MONEY TO SPEND WITH YOU ERIC!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 28 2010, 12:38 AM~18160528
> *Truscales
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


have you ever painted these at all?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jul 27 2010, 11:43 PM~18160915
> *have you ever painted these at all?
> *



No. not my style , put it would be easy to do. I can't remember, it was either Chris or Twin that bought a set from me and painted the spokes.


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jul 28 2010, 05:34 PM~18166460
> *No. not my style , put it would be easy to do. I can't remember, it was either Chris or Twin that bought a set from me and painted the spokes.
> *



its on a 63 in his build thread looks pretty good to me :biggrin: but them wheels is sexy as hell anyway there done :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Jul 28 2010, 06:14 PM~18167377
> *its on a 63 in his build thread looks pretty good to me :biggrin:  but them wheels is sexy as hell anyway there done  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Evan. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Did a little more weathering on the Panaramic Ford.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

Had to see how it will lay. Thinking of making some Truerays wires for this one.
















[/quote]
sweet score!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 4 2010, 10:58 PM~18231936
> *Did a little more weathering on the Panaramic Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 5 2010, 06:58 AM~18231936
> *Did a little more weathering on the Panaramic Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


    Very nice!


----------



## 65rivi

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 13 2010, 01:30 AM~16599733
> *Started the interior tonight. I'm doing it in pink and purple. The pink will be flocked and the purple button tuck is done with foam. I found some .030 dia. rivet's at a model railroad store that I used for the buttons. Made patterns with tape, and scribed the lines in the foam with a cutter. Here's a few pictures how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got the steering column made and will be doing a chrome donut wheel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a Newbie question, where did you get that foam? Did you spray paint it purple? Or did it come like that?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 65rivi_@Aug 5 2010, 05:12 PM~18239146
> *a Newbie question, where did you get that foam? Did you spray paint it purple? Or did it come like that?
> *


I got the foam at Micheal's art supply. It came that color, and you can get it in many different colors and thicknesses. you could also paint it with a water base paint .


----------



## MC562

Did a little more weathering on the Panaramic Ford.
























[/quote]
VERY NICE ERIC


----------



## truscale

Dug these out today. I would sell the sedan and one of the convertibles (wheels NOT included) . PM me if you're interested. They're the one's Beto was selling.


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 12 2010, 11:03 PM~18298570
> *Dug these out today. I would sell the sedan and one of the convertibles (wheels NOT included) . PM me if you're interested. They're the one's Beto was selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 12 2010, 10:03 PM~18298570
> *Dug these out today. I would sell the sedan and one of the convertibles (wheels NOT included) . PM me if you're interested. They're the one's Beto was selling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 *Only selling one convertible and the sedan (4 door) $80.00 ea.*


----------



## kustombuilder

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 12 2010, 11:43 PM~18298935
> * Only selling one convertible and the sedan (4 door) $80.00 ea.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Highlander 64

> Finished the foil and cleared today. The clear blew up on me, and hopefully once it's dry I can wet sand and fix. I got lazy and used a can clear , and got a few fish eyes  . Clear is a little hazy , hopefully once all dry it will be better.I put a few coats on , so I should be able to wet sand, clean, and do a final clear.


:0 :0
[/quote]
I really like this one Eric,the paint looks sweet!


----------



## truscale

Strip the paint and started cleaning up the body.


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18306286
> *Strip the paint and started cleaning up the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET!!!!!!!


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 13 2010, 10:51 PM~18306286
> *Strip the paint and started cleaning up the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that model bro!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 14 2010, 06:51 AM~18306286
> *Strip the paint and started cleaning up the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIKE IT


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 14 2010, 12:51 AM~18306286
> *Strip the paint and started cleaning up the body.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'll be watchin' this one !


----------



## truscale

Drew out the paint lay out for this one last night. Get the sun glasses ready .uffin:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2010, 12:48 AM~16675819
> *Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICKEST INTERIOR IV EVER SEEN :worship: WERE YOU GET THEM RIVETS?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by orange candy M.C._@Aug 17 2010, 11:16 PM~18339932
> *SICKEST INTERIOR IV EVER SEEN :worship: WERE YOU GET THEM RIVETS?
> *


Got the rivets at a model train shop. They come in different sizes. The ones I used are .030" dia.


----------



## truscale

Started making a set of these in a 14" reverse for the '71 impala. They'll have a '59 Impala knock off center cap.


----------



## oldskool 67

There's always kool stuff happening in this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C.

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Aug 18 2010, 12:20 AM~18340374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's always kool stuff happening in this thread. :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: x2


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 17 2010, 11:28 PM~18340042
> *Started making a set of these in a 14" reverse for the '71 impala. They'll have a '59 Impala knock off center cap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## bugs-one

Clean work in here. Keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 18 2010, 01:06 AM~18339858
> *Drew out the paint lay out for this one last night. Get the sun glasses ready .uffin:
> *



Got my glasses, I'm ready for this paint job homie !.....


----------



## truscale

Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the O.D. and shorten .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.




























Also have the 71 closer to paint.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

WOW THESE ARE SOME SWEET RIMS ... :wow: :0


----------



## darkside customs

Yea, those rims are the shit!!! Cant wait to see the 71 in some paint...


----------



## Linc

:0 those rims are deadly!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

:worship:


----------



## caprice on dz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 01:48 AM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the 71 closer to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they look bad ass. what would a set of those cost? I have always wanted to do a 64 impala with a set since I saw my first pic of a lowrider back in '95


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 21 2010, 01:19 AM~18367434
> *:0  those rims are deadly!!!
> *



x10000000 sick ass work eric :wow:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 06:48 AM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the 71 closer to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: top work bro and the 71 is nice


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 12:48 AM~18367071
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












Son of a B !!!!!! Those have to be the SICKEST freakin' wheels on the planet !!!!!!!!!


Much props homie !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## truscale

Thanks guys. Should have the final wheels done next week. Then it's time for some paint work.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the 71 closer to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like em!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Another Masterpiece..


----------



## gseeds

oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are the best yet !!!!!!!! i still have your 1st set you sent me,only i havent use them because i dont fill ive built anything worthy of putting them on yet, now you just set the bar way up there! those are bad ass bro !!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 23 2010, 12:50 AM~18381022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are the best yet !!!!!!!! i still have your 1st set you sent me,only i havent use them because i dont fill ive built anything worthy of putting them on yet, now you just set the bar way up there! those are bad ass bro !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



i hear you gary i do the same shit they end up being mock up wheels :biggrin: :happysad:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:wave: Whats going on Eric? I'm gonna call you in a little bit. :biggrin:


----------



## ez_rider

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 20 2010, 10:48 PM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also have the 71 closer to paint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow: :wow: DAMN :wow: :wow:


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Aug 22 2010, 10:50 PM~18381022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh my god !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! those are the best yet !!!!!!!! i still have your 1st set you sent me,only i havent use them because i dont fill ive built anything worthy of putting them on yet, now you just set the bar way up there! those are bad ass bro !!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Me likey the wheels....simply bad ass wheels... how much for a set???


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Sep 7 2010, 10:07 PM~18512177
> *Me likey the wheels....simply bad ass wheels... how much for a set???
> *


Thanks. I'm only making some for a couple of builds I'm doing. Once I do start making more , they'll be the same price as my other wheels.


----------



## truscale

Getting back on the Panaramic Ford. Painted it tonight. Need to foil it and do the final clear.


----------



## truscale

Getting the Caddy ready to repaint.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eric cant wait to see the caddy repainted


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 10 2010, 10:52 PM~18538856
> *Getting back on the Panaramic Ford. Painted it tonight. Need to foil it and do the final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: this will be killer as always!! and i cant wait 2 see the caddy done!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 11 2010, 12:52 AM~18538856
> *Getting back on the Panaramic Ford. Painted it tonight. Need to foil it and do the final clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, that looks so smoooooth !


----------



## MC562

Getting back on the Panaramic Ford. Painted it tonight. Need to foil it and do the final clear. 

















[/quote]
ALWAYS GREAT WORK MY BROTHA


----------



## truscale

Started the foil work tonight.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 18 2010, 01:27 AM~18596204
> *Started the foil work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clean !!!!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 01:48 AM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: Well what's the price??? :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 18 2010, 01:27 AM~18596204
> *Started the foil work tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## truscale

Did foil and final clear today. Almost screwed this one up. Mixed the clear to hot, ( to much thinner) and the first coat looked like you shot lacquer over enamel. I was ready to through it in the ELO, but I called a few friends to see what they say. An old painter I know asked if I over thinned the clear and if I stirred the clear in the can . That would be yes and no. I told him it didn't model the pearl so it was only the clear that was effected. He recommended I mix another load of clear , and make sure I mix the can of clear , and thin it to what it's suppose to be. Then lay on a few heavy coats, to the point were it would almost run, and stand back and let chemistry take over. With in a few hours the crazing in the clear was gone.

He says what happen is when I shot the over thinned clear over the sanded clear coat , the thinners shucked into the clear that was wet sanded and swelled . By spraying on a few good coats of correct ratio clear is would slowly melt into the clear that swelled and flow out. I won't be making this mistake again, I hope.

You can see the crazing in the hood. The hole car looked like this.  









This is after doing what he recommended ,and letting it sit for a few hours.:worship:


----------



## Esoteric




----------



## Models IV Life

DAMN TRU THAT LOOKS GOOD!! WHAT COLOR IS THIS?


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful job


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS SICK ERIC!!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 01:48 AM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I want a few sets :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 24 2010, 10:39 PM~18656981
> *Did foil and final clear today. Almost screwed this one up. Mixed the clear to hot, ( to much thinner) and the first coat looked like you shot lacquer over enamel. I was ready to through it in the ELO, but I called a few friends to see what they say. An old painter I know asked if I over thinned the clear and if I stirred the clear in the can . That would be yes and no.  I told him it didn't model the pearl so it was only the clear that was effected. He recommended I mix another load of clear , and make sure I mix the can of clear , and thin it to what it's suppose to be. Then lay on a few heavy coats, to the point were it would almost run, and stand back and let chemistry take over. With in a few hours the crazing in the clear  was gone.
> 
> He says what happen is when I shot the over thinned clear over the sanded clear coat , the thinners shucked into the clear that was wet sanded and swelled . By spraying on a few good coats of correct ratio clear is would slowly melt into the clear that swelled and flow out. I won't be making this mistake again, I hope.
> 
> You can see the crazing in the hood. The hole car looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after doing what he recommended ,and letting it sit for a few hours.:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn.... Nice save and this is looking beautiful....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 25 2010, 12:39 AM~18656981
> *Did foil and final clear today. Almost screwed this one up. Mixed the clear to hot, ( to much thinner) and the first coat looked like you shot lacquer over enamel. I was ready to through it in the ELO, but I called a few friends to see what they say. An old painter I know asked if I over thinned the clear and if I stirred the clear in the can . That would be yes and no.  I told him it didn't model the pearl so it was only the clear that was effected. He recommended I mix another load of clear , and make sure I mix the can of clear , and thin it to what it's suppose to be. Then lay on a few heavy coats, to the point were it would almost run, and stand back and let chemistry take over. With in a few hours the crazing in the clear  was gone.
> 
> He says what happen is when I shot the over thinned clear over the sanded clear coat , the thinners shucked into the clear that was wet sanded and swelled . By spraying on a few good coats of correct ratio clear is would slowly melt into the clear that swelled and flow out. I won't be making this mistake again, I hope.
> 
> You can see the crazing in the hood. The hole car looked like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is after doing what he recommended ,and letting it sit for a few hours.:worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is beautiful !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great save bro !




Oh, and I want a few of those sets of wheels if your gonna sell some . :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 24 2010, 10:46 PM~18657038
> *DAMN TRU THAT LOOKS GOOD!! WHAT COLOR IS THIS?
> *


Thanks , the color is HOK Cinnamon Pearl.


----------



## truscale

Used some Kosutte Gin-San to do the spot lights I got from Rep & Mini of Maryland . This stuff is A-MAE-ZING. :wow:


----------



## undercoverimpala

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 26 2010, 06:17 PM~18667750
> *Used some Kosutte Gin-San to do the spot lights I got from Rep & Mini of Maryland . This stuff is A-MAE-ZING.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Damb brother builds are looking great and the spot light came out super clean..........


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 25 2010, 12:39 AM~18656981
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 26 2010, 07:17 PM~18667750
> *Used some Kosutte Gin-San to do the spot lights I got from Rep & Mini of Maryland . This stuff is A-MAE-ZING.  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I did some heavy experimenting with this stuff but unfortunately I'm not impressed with the tint. It's not chrome but a dark/graphite sort of chrome. Shine wise and how easy it applies it's unbeatable. Just recently I tired Alclad II and like it better but it's harder to apply and once touched it's also hard to restore.  




























For the full story check:
Alclad II vs. Kosutte Gin San


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 26 2010, 10:11 PM~18669721
> *I did some heavy experimenting with this stuff but unfortunately I'm not impressed with the tint. It's not chrome but a dark/graphite sort of chrome. Shine wise and how easy it applies it's unbeatable. Just recently I tired Alclad II and like it better but it's harder to apply and once touched it's also hard to restore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the full story check:
> Alclad II vs. Kosutte Gin San
> *


Hey Jervies. Did you try it over a silver base? I did it over HOK Orion silver. I'm going to do it over some Alclad next. I think Alclad would be the best base.

Over black it looks like black chrome, over white it looks like polished nickel.

The picture of the spot light is a little dark. Should have put the light in front of the spot light. It is brighter in person than the picture shows


----------



## rollindeep408

eric your build is looking clean im gonna need a set of rings from you i got a set of x lace wheels  :biggrin:


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Sep 26 2010, 11:01 PM~18670118
> *Hey Jervies. Did you try it over a silver base? I did it over HOK Orion silver. I'm going to do it over some Alclad next. I think  Alclad  would be the best base.
> 
> Over black it looks like black chrome, over white it looks like polished nickel.
> 
> The picture of the spot light is a little dark. Should have put the light in front of the spot light. It is brighter in person than the picture shows
> *


I tried blue, silver, gun metal, black metallic, white but pretty much same results. using white it gets a yellowish tint looking at it from a different angle. But I will def try it over Alclad II. If that works it means the parts can be maintained a lot easier and it would be THE solution. Kosutte doesn''t like touching just like Alclad II but you can apply some more and wipe it away.


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 27 2010, 01:31 AM~18670591
> *I tried blue, silver, gun metal, black metallic, white but pretty much same results. using white it gets a yellowish tint looking at it from a different angle. But I will def try it over Alclad II. If that works it means the parts can be maintained a lot easier and it would be THE solution. Kosutte doesn''t like touching just like Alclad II but you can apply some more and wipe it away.
> *


I applied it over Alclad II but it's still a tone darker than the Alclad II more like polished metal. Shine is the same.


----------



## truscale

Got a little more done today on the Rivi. Added new drip rails, filled cowl vents, added sail panel extension, and finished fitting rear bumpers.


----------



## CHR1S619

Very nice! Awesome work bro


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 24 2010, 01:13 AM~18892339
> *Got a little more done today on the Rivi. Added new drip rails, filled cowl vents, added sail panel extension, and finished fitting rear bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice cant wait to see it in paint


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 21 2010, 08:48 AM~18367071
> *Made my prototype TRUscale RAY wheel. Need to make new hubs .030" bigger on the  O.D.  and shorten  .020". The center cap is from the Revell '59 Impala.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Oct 24 2010, 09:13 AM~18892339
> *Got a little more done today on the Rivi. Added new drip rails, filled cowl vents, added sail panel extension, and finished fitting rear bumpers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Looks great ,amazing bodywork.


----------



## Tonioseven

Top-notch work with the Rivi!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

nice asss 64 rivi. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala

The Rivi is looking very clean E keep up the great work!!!!


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm getting back on the 1/1 scale project as well.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Bro, that Rivi is lookin' top class already ! Keep us posted.


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD ERIC AS ALWAYS


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## MAZDAT

Aw man, another Rivi chop top :wow: , Nice Truscale!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

My Rivi is a quickie job  (NO ****)


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by MC562_@Oct 25 2010, 01:57 PM~18902972
> *LOOKING GOOD ERIC AS ALWAYS
> *


x2


----------



## MC562

There's always kool stuff happening in this thread. :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## truscale

Opened the side vents and added scoops to the hood.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Why do you have to make it look so easy? Looks sick Eric! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 


So whens gonna be a good time to give you a call?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 10 2010, 11:44 PM~19040222
> *Why do you have to make it look so easy? Looks sick Eric! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> So whens gonna be a good time to give you a call?
> *


 I'll be around this week end.


----------



## truscale

Made some head light bezels and have the car closer to paint, again.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 10 2010, 11:54 PM~19040303
> *Made some head light bezels and have the car closer to paint, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 11 2010, 08:54 AM~19040303
> *Made some head light bezels and have the car closer to paint, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Badass work


----------



## machio

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 10 2010, 11:38 PM~19040171
> *Opened the side vents and added scoops to the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This rivi is off the HOOK TRU.... :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## EVIL C

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 11 2010, 01:38 AM~19040171
> *Opened the side vents and added scoops to the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Amazing detail


----------



## drnitrus

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 11 2010, 01:44 AM~19040222
> *Why do you have to make it look so easy? Looks sick Eric! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## jimbo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 10 2010, 11:54 PM~19040303
> *Made some head light bezels and have the car closer to paint, again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Baddass bro...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale+Nov 11 2010, 01:38 AM~19040171-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truscale_@Nov 11 2010, 01:54 AM~19040303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Homie you gotta mad skill set with these builds bro ! Sick work !


----------



## modelsbyroni

The Rivi looks sweet. Love the hood scoops.


----------



## dfwr83

u got some very nice clean builds :wow: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Made some head light bezels and have the car closer to paint, again.

















[/quote]
THATS BAD ASS BRO :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## truscale

Did the carb linkage tonight. For any body who has never done the photo etch linkage before, unless you're completely nuts , don't. Next time I do this I'll have a couple of beers before. :wow: :wow:


----------



## oldskool 67

[/quote]

Wow! Nice work Bro!  :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

>


Wow! Nice work Bro!  :biggrin:
[/quote]

X2 !


----------



## truscale

Did the ignition wires ,and fitted the fuel pump tonight. I'm beginning to remember why I haven't done a full detail model in over 20 years.


----------



## Esoteric

what kind of wire is that on the carbs


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 14 2010, 10:46 PM~19069753
> *what kind of wire is that on the carbs
> *


It's a photo etch kit for Stromberg 97's. I can't remember if Detail Master or Model Car Garage makes it. I bought it at Pegasuses Hobbies a while back.


----------



## darkside customs

Looks damn good Eric....


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 15 2010, 12:16 AM~19070003
> *Looks damn good Eric....
> *


x100


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Engine is lookin' great bro !


----------



## BiggC

As always, nice work!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Happy Thanksgiving to Masterpiece M.C.C. FROM ..................


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Nov 24 2010, 05:27 PM~19155303
> *Happy Thanksgiving to Masterpiece M.C.C. FROM ..................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hope you have a good one to Trend.


----------



## truscale

Fitted the rear bumper a little better . Also drilled out the molded head light so I can make some bezels and use a clear lens. Have a few racks ready for some fresh chrome as well.


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 25 2010, 12:04 AM~19158821
> *Fitted the rear bumper a little better . Also drilled out the molded head light so I can make some bezels and use a clear lens. Have a few racks ready for some fresh chrome as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: some one is ready for chrome!!! where/who do you use TRU?!!!! :0 :0


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Nov 25 2010, 12:10 AM~19158863
> *:wow: some one is ready for chrome!!! where/who do you use TRU?!!!! :0  :0
> *



Sending it to Chrome Tech USA.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 25 2010, 12:11 AM~19158884
> *Sending it to Chrome Tech USA.
> *


LMK is faster what glue you use for the parts


----------



## SlammdSonoma

a beer...SHIT more like a case. thats looks badasss bro but i doubt ill EVER do that..


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 25 2010, 02:04 AM~19158821
> *Fitted the rear bumper a little better . Also drilled out the molded head light so I can make some bezels and use a clear lens. Have a few racks ready for some fresh chrome as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is great craftsmanship bro ! As always !


----------



## darkside customs

Nice work.... Always a pleasure viewing your thread


----------



## Reverend Hearse

:worship: THOSE STROMBERGS ARE SICKNESS.....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Hey Eric, that things looking so GOOD!! You never cease to amaze bro!! Give me a call tonight if you got some extra time. Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Nov 25 2010, 01:23 PM~19163008
> *Hey Eric, that things looking so GOOD!! You never cease to amaze bro!! Give me a call tonight if you got some extra time. Happy Thanksgiving!!
> *


Hey Darren, got home today. Went to the in-laws. I'll give you a call tomorrow.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

I'll be here bro.


----------



## Tonioseven

Eric, this is one of the coolest and most informative threads on Layitlow.


----------



## truscale

Had to make a bracket to mount the generator on the driver side head. Also put the cooling vents in the housing. Just have a few more pieces to make then I can finish this model.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by Tonioseven+Nov 27 2010, 08:54 PM~19177863-->
> 
> 
> 
> Eric, this is one of the coolest and most informative threads on Layitlow.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> X 2 !
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truscale_@Nov 28 2010, 03:09 AM~19180678
> *Had to make a bracket to mount the generator on the driver side head.  Also put the cooling vents in the housing. Just have a few more pieces to make then I can finish this model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Super work bro.


----------



## dyzcustoms

always sick work in here


----------



## truscale

Thought I'd take this one down , that I started a while ago, and start the chop today. This one will have a 38 La Salle grill , skirts, and for lights I'm thinking of some long bullet shaped housing for the front and back mounted on a thin art deco pedestals. The roof is from one of Mark Townsend's 40 Merc resin bodies, that I'm making into a chopped convertible. The rear window of the Chevy was crafted in , and the front roof section will be as well. Haven't made my mind up about the side glass. I have a few ideas.

1. Hard top it.

2. Make a three window coupe.

3. Use the B pillar.


----------



## Trendsetta 68




----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 07:44 PM~19203800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wow !!! where did this come from.. sick caddy.. :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 05:44 PM~19203800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice picture Tony. Next time I'm down south with my models I'll have to get you to take some more pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Nov 30 2010, 05:45 PM~19203812
> *:wow: wow !!! where did this come from.. sick caddy.. :cheesy:
> *


 Go to the first page of this thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Nov 30 2010, 07:44 PM~19203800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Beautiful flick of a masterpiece ! ..........


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Nov 30 2010, 09:12 PM~19205803
> *Nice picture Tony. Next time I'm down south with my models I'll have to get you to take some more pics. :thumbsup:
> *


Thank's, Next time you got it!!!!


----------



## MC562

[/quote]
:0


----------



## truscale

Got the Caddy back in paint. So far so good. Need to wet sand and do the foil work , then final clear and polish. I be glad when this one is done. :uh:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 13 2010, 01:32 AM~19312326
> *Got the Caddy back in paint. So far so good. Need to wet sand and do the foil work , then final clear and polish. I be glad when this one is done. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Man me too!! :biggrin: I love this car bro and cant wait too see it all chromed out.


----------



## darkside customs

Thats lookin real nice!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 13 2010, 12:32 AM~19312326
> *Got the Caddy back in paint. So far so good. Need to wet sand and do the foil work , then final clear and polish. I be glad when this one is done. :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Caddy is lookin' good bro. Good luck on your next steps !


----------



## machio

Nice work Truscale,is there any chance you might have some knock offs available soon?


----------



## bugs-one

You got some mad skills, True. That's one bad ass caddi. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@Dec 1 2010, 03:44 AM~19203800
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## truscale

Started polishing the Panoramic Ford tonight. This ones almost finished.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 18 2010, 03:27 AM~19358593
> *Started polishing the Panoramic Ford tonight. This ones almost finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :wow: :0


----------



## truscale

Wet sanded clear and foiled today. Ready for final clear then polishing. I painted the window frame and belt line molding silver, so i can use Gin-San powder after the car is polished. Next is the interior .


----------



## hocknberry

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 19 2010, 09:28 PM~19371692
> *Wet sanded clear and foiled today. Ready for final clear then polishing. I painted the window frame and belt line molding silver, so i can use Gin-San powder after the car is polished. Next is the  interior .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 this is one bad ass ride!! cant wait to see final stripe and clear!!


----------



## MC562

LOOKING GOOD ERIC


----------



## darkside customs

Man, those are coming out really good! Nice work


----------



## MC562

Started polishing the Panoramic Ford tonight. This ones almost finished.

















[/quote]
 :0


----------



## truscale

Finally did the final clear today. Got a little orange peel . I'll let it dry and shrink down ,then sand and polish. Color is HOK cortez blue pearl over black base.


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 26 2010, 11:13 PM~19428383
> *Finally did the final clear today. Got a little orange peel . I'll let it dry and shrink down ,then sand and polish. Color is HOK cortez blue pearl over black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damm that shit is nice


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Dec 27 2010, 02:13 AM~19428387
> *damm that shit is nice
> *




X2!! I love this car Eric!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## truscale

Thanks guys. I was beginning to think this model didn't want paint on it. Had nothing but problem with this one.


----------



## darkside customs

That is fuckin sick!!!


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful.


----------



## machio

Top notch work truscale..


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Dec 27 2010, 01:17 AM~19428421
> *X2!! I love this car Eric!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


X3..LOL.. WHAT HE SAID!! BEAUTIFUL WORK!!


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 26 2010, 10:13 PM~19428383
> *Finally did the final clear today. Got a little orange peel . I'll let it dry and shrink down ,then sand and polish. Color is HOK cortez blue pearl over black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love the color Truscale!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

.









i dig the color ! nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by gseeds_@Dec 27 2010, 11:12 AM~19430057
> *.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dig the color ! nice ! :biggrin:
> *


X 2 !!!!!!!!!! nice !


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 26 2010, 10:13 PM~19428383
> *Finally did the final clear today. Got a little orange peel . I'll let it dry and shrink down ,then sand and polish. Color is HOK cortez blue pearl over black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAME OUT GOOD HOMMY.


----------



## truscale

Got this today from a friend, for Christmas. An original 60 T-Bird. He started most of the body mods. I'll be doing a panel paint job on this one.


----------



## oldskool 67

I like those old birds, nice christmas gift.


----------



## truscale

Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models. 

One thing I'll do next time is paint the parts that are hard to see any imperfection black, then polish them with polishing pads to a mirror finish. This will show any little areas that need fixing. The chrome can be done over a painted surface.


































































Turned the rim down on these before replating, and bored out a set of Modelhaus 260 tires. These are for a future project.


----------



## Tonioseven

Like always, top-notch stuff up in here Eric!!


----------



## badgas

I'm happy u r building, nice job good to see some people put in work. This site is becoming more and more take. no builds. Keep doing the great builds bro.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking . what size are them trees with the parts on them? an how much was it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking . what size are them trees with the parts on them? an how much was it?
> 
> 
> 
> X2!
Click to expand...


----------



## truscale

> Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models.
> 
> if you dont mind me asking . what size are them trees with the parts on them? an how much was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racks are 6x8 and run $22.00 for a full rack. Best thing to do is check out Chrome Tech USA web sight.
> 
> http://www.chrometechusa.com/
Click to expand...


----------



## pancho1969

:wave: builds look great eric :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 29 2010, 11:21 PM~19453189
> *Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models.
> 
> One thing I'll do next time is paint the parts that are hard to see any imperfection  black, then polish them with polishing pads to a mirror finish. This will show any little areas that need fixing. The chrome can be done over a painted surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Turned the rim down on these before replating, and bored out a set of Modelhaus 260 tires. These are for a future project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow:


----------



## Scur-rape-init

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Dec 30 2010, 02:10 AM~19454990
> *:wow:
> *




x2 on that Jeffe!!! Eric, that is absolutely beautiful. Thanks for showing this. I will have to take the tip before sending mine out to them. 

Cannot believe you can see the reflection like that in the hubs.


----------



## dfwr83

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 27 2010, 01:13 AM~19428383
> *Finally did the final clear today. Got a little orange peel . I'll let it dry and shrink down ,then sand and polish. Color is HOK cortez blue pearl over black base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how dat blue came out...dat polish really gave it a nice shine. awesome work... :wow: :wow:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by dfwr83_@Dec 30 2010, 05:39 AM~19456909
> *i like how dat blue came out...dat polish really gave it a nice shine. awesome work... :wow:  :wow:
> *



Thanks, but I haven't polished it yet.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 30 2010, 07:59 PM~19461181
> *Thanks, but I haven't polished it yet.
> *



:wow: .......... :thumbsup: ..........


----------



## truscale

This is what it should look like if I ever finish it. Ignore the orange peel, I still need to wet sand and polish.


----------



## truscale

Did the interior tonight. Still need to clean up a few things and add piping around the seats, then it's ready for paint.

Here's some pictures on how I did it.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That is some excellent craftsmanship !


----------



## josh 78

REALY GOOD WORK AT ALWAYS E.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 2 2011, 07:22 AM~19480455
> *That is some excellent craftsmanship !
> *


X2 . INTERIOR LOOKS BAD ASS ALREADY.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 2 2011, 03:23 AM~19480163
> *Did the interior tonight. Still need to clean up a few things and add piping around the seats, then it's ready for paint.
> 
> Here's some pictures on how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice eric


----------



## darkside customs

Interior looks bad ass!!!!


----------



## coleman9219

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 3 2011, 03:37 PM~19491939
> *Interior looks bad ass!!!!
> *


 X2


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 2 2011, 11:22 AM~19480161
> *This is what it should look like if I ever finish it. Ignore the orange peel, I still need to wet sand and polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## truscale

Thanks guys, it's almost done.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

LOOKING GOOD ERIC NICE COLOR ON THE TOP GOOD CONTRAST! :wow:


----------



## Zed

Lots of kool kustoms to come here ! :cheesy: 

can't wait to see your bird paneled


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Dec 29 2010, 07:21 PM~19453189
> *Got my chrome back from Chrome Tech today. First time using Chrome Tech ,and definitely not my last. The chrome looks like real chrome you would do on a car. It has a different look than the chrome that is on most models.
> 
> One thing I'll do next time is paint the parts that are hard to see any imperfection  black, then polish them with polishing pads to a mirror finish. This will show any little areas that need fixing. The chrome can be done over a painted surface.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOW LONG WAS THE TURN A ROUND TIME


----------



## 408models

Turned the rim down on these before replating, and bored out a set of Modelhaus 260 tires. These are for a future project.




















:0 NOW THOSE ALMOST LOOK LIKE PREMIUM 5.20 SPORTWAYS


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 4 2011, 05:16 PM~19502852
> *HOW LONG WAS THE TURN A ROUND TIME
> *


It took a month and 1 day. Usual time is 4-6 weeks.


----------



## truscale

Got the tuc-n-roll done ,and have base coat down with a little texture. The interior will be a semi-gloss dark red that should resemble leather.


----------



## kykustoms

those seats looks good nice work


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 4 2011, 06:18 PM~19502880
> *Turned the rim down on these before replating, and bored out a set of Modelhaus 260 tires. These are for a future project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  NOW THOSE ALMOST LOOK LIKE PREMIUM 5.20 SPORTWAYS
> *


X2 Lookin bad ass Eric nice work


----------



## rollinoldskoo

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 2 2011, 12:23 AM~19480163
> *Did the interior tonight. Still need to clean up a few things and add piping around the seats, then it's ready for paint.
> 
> Here's some pictures on how I did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real shit bro...... thanks for sharing....


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 10 2011, 01:38 AM~19553262
> *Got the tuc-n-roll done ,and have base coat down with a little texture. The interior will be a semi-gloss dark red that should resemble leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Put the maroon down. I'll do a decal on the seat inserts and door panels, then spray a semi-gloss clear to tone down the shine.


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 21 2011, 02:03 AM~19656878
> *Put the maroon down. I'll do a decal on the seat inserts and door panels, then spray a semi-gloss clear to tone down the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that turned out great. alot of work went into this interior allways amazing work in this thread.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 26 2009, 06:42 PM~13696882
> *One more project in the works. Plains are for a clean street car , but plains could change. For now I'm thinking pearl white with white interior and top. Or................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what make and year is this car love the look would like to get one


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 21 2011, 07:36 AM~19658307
> *what make and year is this car love the look would like to get one
> *


Its a Pontiac Grand Prix, maybe a 71 or 72


----------



## LoLife4Life

THANKS @ MAZDAT DO U KNOW IF THEY MAKE A KIT OR NOT?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 21 2011, 03:05 PM~19660761
> *THANKS  @ MAZDAT DO U KNOW IF THEY MAKE A KIT OR NOT?
> *


Promo's and a few kits by MPC. You can get lucky on e-bay. They never go lower than 40.00 to 50.00


or a resin from R & R for 53.00


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 21 2011, 01:05 PM~19660761
> *THANKS  @ MAZDAT DO U KNOW IF THEY MAKE A KIT OR NOT?
> *


You can get a kit if you could find one, if you do...they are pricey, or you could get a promo which can be pricey too


----------



## MAZDAT

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Jan 21 2011, 01:58 PM~19661064
> *Promo's and a few kits by MPC. You can get lucky on e-bay. They never go lower than 40.00 to 50.00
> or a resin from R & R for 53.00
> *


----------



## gseeds

nice eric !! :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 21 2011, 08:36 AM~19658307
> *what make and year is this car love the look would like to get one
> *



It's a 69 Grand Prix kit. A friend put one together for me from pieces he had. This is the box I got with it. This box is for the promo style kit that MPC made. The one I built is an MPC kit with engine and chassis detail.


----------



## truscale

Did the seat and door panel inserts tonight. still need to spray a dull coat to tone down the shine.


----------



## LoLife4Life

thanks TRU hope i can get one cuz u made that bitch look sweet keep the bad ass rides coming


----------



## LoLife4Life

hey do u still have any wire wheells if so wat u asking for them


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 22 2011, 12:25 AM~19665264
> *hey do u still have any wire wheells if so wat u asking for them
> *


I'm out right now. They run $50.00 for rims, hubs, and knockoff's. $30.00 for the rims only.


----------



## LoLife4Life

when u think u will have more or are u taking orders first


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 21 2011, 11:44 PM~19665088
> *It's a 69 Grand Prix kit. A friend put one together for me from pieces he had. This is the box I got with it. This box is for the promo style kit that MPC made. The  one I built is an MPC kit  with  engine and chassis detail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'd never seen this box art before :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 22 2011, 01:51 AM~19665117
> *Did the seat and door panel inserts tonight. still need to spray a dull coat to tone down the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Few update pics. Ignore the orange peel, it's not color sanded yet.


----------



## DEUCES76

caddy lookin good eric


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 21 2011, 10:51 PM~19665117
> *Did the seat and door panel inserts tonight. still need to spray a dull coat to tone down the shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I COULD NEVER FIGURE OUT THAT DECAL STUFF, EVRYTIMR I PUT IT ON IT WOULD FALL APART :angry:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 10:53 AM~19711803
> *I COULD NEVER FIGURE OUT THAT DECAL STUFF, EVRYTIMR I PUT IT ON IT WOULD FALL APART :angry:
> *


Try using some testors dull coat laquer. .... 2 very light coats will do the
trick. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looks Good Eric


----------



## bugs-one

That caddi is bad ass, bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Jan 27 2011, 08:36 AM~19712110
> *Try using some testors dull coat laquer. .... 2 very light coats will do the
> trick. :biggrin:
> *


but will it still be flexable?


----------



## 87regal305

That look nice from what car you use the fender skirts from AMT 76caprice?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 27 2011, 05:58 PM~19715250
> *but will it still be flexable?
> *



Yep ! I use it all of the time bro .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man this looks good just like this !


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jan 27 2011, 07:33 PM~19716983
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That look nice from what car you use the fender skirts from AMT 76caprice?
> *



Yes. Skirts are from 76 Caprice


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 27 2011, 11:39 PM~19719176
> *Yes. Skirts are from 76 Caprice
> *


THANKS HOMIE.....


----------



## oldskool 67

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 27 2011, 10:39 PM~19719176
> *Yes. Skirts are from 76 Caprice
> *


Eric, you should be sleeping, you got a long drive tomorrow. :wow: 
See you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## 87regal305

> _Originally posted by oldskool 67_@Jan 28 2011, 12:13 AM~19719494
> *Eric, you should be sleeping, you got a long drive tomorrow.  :wow:
> See you at the show  :biggrin:
> *


i wish i had model car show down here in miami like yall have them all the time up there....


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 26 2011, 11:39 PM~19710112
> *Few update pics. Ignore the orange peel, it's not color sanded yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Great job! Love the paintwork on the interior.


----------



## truscale

Got something kool from Armondo . I need to grind out about a pound of resin , and graft the R& R front and rear bumpers on.


----------



## RaiderPride

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 1 2011, 11:46 PM~19764039
> *Got  something kool from Armondo . I need to grind out about a pound of resin , and graft the R& R front and rear bumpers on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i see you got the Rivi issued by the Goverment. the Brick of Cheese.....lol

nice casting, but damn that resin is thick on that thing......have fun cutting and grinding......

I know it'll turn out great in the end.... :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 2 2011, 12:46 AM~19764039
> *Got  something kool from Armondo . I need to grind out about a pound of resin , and graft the R& R front and rear bumpers on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Kool I have that block of cheese too. LOL


----------



## darkside customs

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 1 2011, 10:46 PM~19764039
> *Got  something kool from Armondo . I need to grind out about a pound of resin , and graft the R& R front and rear bumpers on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Have fun with that man.... I had one of those at one time and got rid of it.... Cant wait to see what you do with it though :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Finally got the paint work done on this two.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@Jan 27 2011, 11:31 PM~19719630
> *i wish i had model car show down here in miami like yall have them all the time up there....
> *


need to come north...some of the FL guys come up to the Atlanta show to have sumthin to do in Nov.  



and that caddy has SEXY written all over it man!


----------



## modelsbyroni

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 6 2011, 12:13 PM~19800600
> *Finally got the paint work done on this two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


VERY NICE. GREAT SHINE.


----------



## truscale

Bought a couple of built -ups from a friend for future projects.

48 Buick convertible. This one is all scratch built . When I redo it , I'll rework the top ( add quarter windows) , finish the interior, change the wheels ,and repaint.It will be similar to the Caddy.


























































41 Ford. This will get skirts, different bumpers, wheels, dropped in the back, and repaint.


----------



## RaiderPride

Tha Buick is gonna be sick!!


----------



## MC562

Nice eric
Finally got the paint work done on this two.

























[/quote]


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Feb 6 2011, 01:18 PM~19801045
> *Tha Buick is gonna be sick!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## LoLife4Life

LOOK'N GOOD...SWEET STUFF ALWAYS GOING ON IN HERE


----------



## oldskool 67

Nice score :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Finished the carpet and door panels on the Caddy today. Dash is almost there, just need to mount steering column and wheel, dash knobs, and paint the speaker grill area.


----------



## DEUCES76

lookin good eric


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2011, 01:20 AM~19863577
> *Finished the carpet and door panels on the Caddy today. Dash is almost there, just need to mount steering column and wheel, dash knobs, and paint the speaker grill area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow thats a bad mofo right there... :0


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 14 2011, 01:20 AM~19863577
> *Finished the carpet and door panels on the Caddy today. Dash is almost there, just need to mount steering column and wheel, dash knobs, and paint the speaker grill area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: Dang homie, that interior is turning out REAL nice !!!!!!!!!! 

Excellent lookin!


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 27 2011, 12:39 AM~19710112
> *Few update pics. Ignore the orange peel, it's not color sanded yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Hey Truscale:

I have run this thread front to back to get the skinny on the 50 Caddi. I got it but for 3 thing's. Can you tell me what top U started with? and the wheels. And WW tires?

Thank's A lot, Miloh.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 14 2011, 08:50 PM~19871642
> *Hey Truscale:
> 
> I have run this thread front to back to get the skinny on the 50 Caddi. I got it but for 3 thing's. Can you tell me what top U started with? and the wheels. And WW tires?
> 
> Thank's A lot, Miloh.
> *


Start on page 19

The top was made using the rear section from the Revell 48 Ford custom Carson top, and the front half of the Caddy roof. Then I added a piece down the middle and around the out side edge, then added the beading in the front, above the windshield frame. 

The wheels and tires are from the Welly 1953 Cadillac diecast. The car is 1/26 scale , but the wheels are to big for the diecast . There actually 1/25 scale, which is what my model is. You can find them all the time on E-bay for around $20.00.


----------



## WmMiloh

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 15 2011, 01:09 AM~19873438
> *Start on page 19
> 
> The top was made using the rear section from the Revell 48 Ford custom Carson top, and the front half of the Caddy roof. Then I added a piece down the middle and around the out side edge, then added the beading in the front, above the windshield frame.
> 
> The wheels and tires are from the Welly 1953 Cadillac diecast. The car is 1/26 scale , but the wheels are to big for the diecast . There actually 1/25 scale, which is what my model is. You can find them all the time on E-bay for around $20.00.
> *


 Can find the wheel and tires or the entire kit??
I've never heard of Welly I'll go check it out. Thank's for your reply.

Miloh.


----------



## WmMiloh

Do you have a pict of that kit??
"Revell 48 Ford custom Carson top"
All I find on google is the coupe.

Miloh.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Welly is the manufacturer of the die-cast 53 caddy that the wheels came off of. Caddy is lookin sick Eric!!


----------



## avidinha

That's some incredible detail on the cadillac!


----------



## dig_derange

interior is amazing :0


----------



## truscale

It's almost done. Interior is done , and glass is in . Just need to do final polish and wax , then put on the chrome and it's ready for NNL West.


----------



## caprice on dz

Damn E, how the hell did you get the chrome so nice, I mean it looks like a sheet of stainless steel


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

GOOD LUCK AT THE SHOW THATS ONE CLEAN LOWROOOOOOOD!


----------



## MKD904

Car looks great


----------



## jevries

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 19 2011, 02:03 AM~19908086
> *It's almost done. Interior is done , and glass is in . Just need to do final polish and wax , then put on the chrome and it's ready for NNL West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love it! Clean build!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 19 2011, 04:03 AM~19908086
> *It's almost done. Interior is done , and glass is in . Just need to do final polish and wax , then put on the chrome and it's ready for NNL West.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good Lord above.......that is stunning! !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Feb 19 2011, 04:23 AM~19908111
> *Damn E, how the hell did you get the chrome so nice, I mean it looks like a sheet of stainless steel
> *


x2? looks amazing :wow: much props homie :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life

looking good!! hope mine looks half as good


----------



## truscale

Finally finished this one. 

Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .

Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 19 2011, 09:16 PM~19912250
> *Finally finished this one.
> 
> Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires  from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .
> 
> Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## oldskool 67

Oh this is NICE!!!!!!!!! I like the build up info too!


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 19 2011, 07:16 PM~19912250
> *Finally finished this one.
> 
> Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires  from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .
> 
> Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that is sick !!!

beautiful man nice work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

this is slick...great work. :cheesy:


----------



## truscale

Trying to get this one done for NNL West next week end. Here's some pictures of what I did today. Painted the rubber around the window trim,and engine compartment started the drive shaft, and made the pedal assembly.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2011, 02:26 AM~19914530
> *Trying to get this one done for NNL West next week end. Here's some pictures of what I did today. Painted the rubber around the window trim,and engine compartment started the drive shaft, and made the pedal assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats sick nice rubber detail and i love the color and that rusted look


----------



## Siim123

DAMN!!! :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67

wow, that Ford is lookin good. You need to show that under carraige at NNL so people know that aint no trailer queen. :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

amazing work truscale! good luck at the show homie both are just beutiful rides. :0


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2011, 03:16 AM~19912250
> *Finally finished this one.
> 
> Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires  from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .
> 
> Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


super clean ...........pure art...........


----------



## truscale

Some update pictures . Made the steering linkage, starter solenoid, finished the drive shaft ,and mounted the gauges.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

[/quote]
I LIKE WHERE THIS IS GOING..THE DETAIL WORK IS AMAZIN....WHAT OR HOW DO YOU DO THE WEATHERING?? THERE ALOT OF DIFFERENT WAYS TO DO IT BUT HOW EVER YOU DO YOUR'S IM LIKEN IT ALOT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs

WOW The Caddy came out sick and the Ford is lookin killer!


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin great eric :thumbsup: can't wait to see them


----------



## hopper4lyfe

builds are lookin sick caint waite to see the ford complete


----------



## MKD904

Builds are looking great...


----------



## Trendsetta 68

DANG HOMIE, YOU KEEP CRANKIN' EM OUT ONE AFTER ANOTHER, AND THEY ARE ALL TOP NOTCH !


----------



## MC562

Man like always homie great freaken work :0


----------



## dig_derange

:wow: :worship:


----------



## truscale

Thanks guys. Once the Ford is done and the NNL West is over, I'll be getting back on the 71 Impala. It will be called " Nothing To Prove" and it will be a wild street / show car from the late 70's.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 22 2011, 02:14 AM~19930368
> *Thanks guys. Once the Ford is done and the NNL West is over, I'll be getting back on the 71 Impala. It will be called " Nothing To Prove" and it  will be a wild street / show car from the late 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet! cant wait to see this one!!! i got a 71 going on over here as well. mine is a promo body thuogh. :happysad: your's looks like it's a reg kit nice :cheesy:


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 21 2011, 11:14 PM~19930368
> *Thanks guys. Once the Ford is done and the NNL West is over, I'll be getting back on the 71 Impala. It will be called " Nothing To Prove" and it  will be a wild street / show car from the late 70's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that bitch looks sweet cant wait to see how u do her up!


----------



## WmMiloh

Hey Truscale:
Sorry to bother you with this but can you post up a photo of the ford the top came from I still can't seem to find anything that looks like it. All I can find is the 48 coupe.

Thank's Miloh.


----------



## truscale

Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.


























Wiring harness.









Fuel pump.









Pulleys and belts.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by WmMiloh_@Feb 23 2011, 01:59 PM~19942228
> *Hey Truscale:
> Sorry to bother you with this but can you post up a photo of the ford the top came from I still can't seem to find anything that looks like it. All I can find is the 48 coupe.
> 
> Thank's Miloh.
> *


This is the kit ,and the top I used. Only used the back half .


----------



## WmMiloh

> This is the kit ,and the top I used. Only used the back half .
> 
> Hey thank's man. I got it now :biggrin:
> 
> Miloh.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 25 2011, 01:27 AM~19956211
> *Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulleys and belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS IS BADD ASS !! VERY NICE DTAIL WORK IM LOVIN YOUR INTERIORS MAN..SICK!! :0


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice work Eric! Cant wait to see this one finished and that Impala too!


----------



## raystrey

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19956211
> *Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulleys and belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TOOOOOOO MUCH DETAIL.

Hope you dont mind me asking.

Where did you get the dash knobs? also the fuel pump glass????


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 24 2011, 10:27 PM~19956211
> *Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulleys and belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


great things come to those who wait!! now i kno why ur a masterpiece :wow:


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 25 2011, 02:27 AM~19956211
> *Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulleys and belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great eric !! too bad you didnt have an clear body so you woudnt cover up all the great detail work


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 19 2010, 10:07 PM~16943114
> *Here's the Solidworks model I'm doing for the 72 spoke cross lace wheels I'll be making. Need to do a little fine turning on the spoke angles and then I can send a print off to the photo etchers to has the spokes made. I'll post some pictures of the 72 straight and 45 spoke old truespokes . The truespokes will have a truespoke style hub with lug nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what happen to this idea???


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Feb 25 2011, 10:47 AM~19958676
> *TOOOOOOO  MUCH DETAIL.
> 
> Hope you dont mind me asking.
> 
> Where did you get the dash knobs? also the fuel pump glass????
> *


Dash knobs and fuel pump with glass looking filter bowl are from Replicas & Miniatures of Maryland. Norm doesn't have a web sight. You have to call him or order a catalog. If you never bought any parts from Rep& Miniture , you will be blown away at the detail and quality of his parts .


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 25 2011, 06:28 PM~19961593
> *what happen to this idea???
> *


Ideas are still in my head. Still have to finish the drawings ,then get the photo etching done. Also the P.E. will be around $500 for 200 sets of wheels.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 25 2011, 11:18 PM~19964206
> *Ideas are still in my head. Still have to finish the drawings ,then get the photo etching done. Also the P.E. will be around $500 for 200 sets of wheels.
> *


let me know when there good to go so i can grab a few ima start saving now :biggrin:


----------



## 85 Biarittz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 26 2011, 03:18 AM~19964206
> *Ideas are still in my head. Still have to finish the drawings ,then get the photo etching done. Also the P.E. will be around $500 for 200 sets of wheels.
> *


Eric, 
Who does your P.E. I have been looking for someone who can take my artwork and make the negatives.


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 24 2011, 11:27 PM~19956211
> *Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiring harness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel pump.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulleys and belts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Insane detail..


----------



## MC562

Got a few more details finished. Including the interior. Doesn't look like this one will be finished for the NNL West. To many little things to do ,and I don't want to rush it at the last minute. I'll take it to show as a project.


























Wiring harness.









Fuel pump.









Pulleys and belts.








[/quote]
Nice Eric Great work :0 :0 :0


----------



## soloist

sweet rides up in here bro!


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Zed

Congrats on the Caddy, Bro,she looks very classy !  

And the Panoramic Ford is gonna be an amazing hommage to the real one with that level of details and accuracy ! :cheesy: :worship:


----------



## truscale

Got back on this tonight.


----------



## soloist

car is going to be sick eric...you got some tight rides bro!


----------



## darkside customs

Thats gonna be sweet!


----------



## mademan

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 19 2011, 08:16 PM~19912250
> *Finally finished this one.
> 
> Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires  from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .
> 
> Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HOLY SHIT! that caddy came out amazing!! great work. I need to grab one up real bad, but dont have a credit card, so buying from modelhaus is a pain.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 11 2011, 01:05 AM~20064765
> *Got back on this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Remember ....... you said the painter of that will be 
fresh on acid and listening to 70s rock and roll !!!


----------



## truscale

Hinged the hood today. First time doing hinges. Next I'll cut the doors and trunk. I'm going to mold the under side of the hood and trunk, and do suicide doors.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 13 2011, 07:47 PM~20084468
> *Hinged the hood today. First time doing hinges. Next I'll cut the doors and trunk. I'm going to mold the under side of the hood and trunk, and do suicide doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



ooooooohhhhhh!!! aaaaaahhhhh!! :wow: cant wait love the process picks


----------



## DVNPORT

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 14 2011, 05:54 PM~20089944
> *ooooooohhhhhh!!! aaaaaahhhhh!! :wow:  cant wait love the process picks
> *


x2


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Oh yeah , with all that you've got planned, this is gonna be nothin' short of excellent ! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## DJ-ROY

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Feb 20 2011, 04:16 AM~19912250
> *Finally finished this one.
> 
> Started as a Modelhaus 1950 Cadillac Coupe DeVille. Cut off the roof , chopped the windshield frame, made top from front half of roof and rear from the Carson top in the Revell 48 Ford convertible kit, scratch built the tuck and roll interior with half rounds and .060x.250 plastic strips, and added wheels & tires  from a Welly 1953 Cadillac .
> 
> Paint is HOK Cortez Blue over black, and interior is HOK stripping enamel Maroon , with Scale motor sports giraffe print decal. Steering wheel is made from the wheel from the Modelhaus kit and the center from the Welly Cad, with the center spoke added, then alcladed. Chrome is Bare Metal and the windshield frame and belt line moldings is done with Kosutte Gin San over cleared and polished alclade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Missed this one its a beauty..


----------



## truscale

Made a smooth fire wall,and opened the trunk. Need to finish the trunk area and hinge the trunk lid. Next will be the doors.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 16 2011, 09:16 PM~20110705
> *Made a smooth fire wall,and opened the trunk. Need to finish the trunk area and hinge the trunk lid. Next will be the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW!!! WOW!!! WOW!!!! I CAN STAY IN HERE ALL DAY LOOKING AT UR PICS AND FIND SUMTIN NEW EVERY TIME!! PERFECTION BRO :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Here's something to get the cops excited. Fresh bag of donuts. :cheesy: 
Use them with Detail Master 15" steering wheel spokes.










This is what they look like polished and dipped in white.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 16 2011, 09:25 PM~20110800
> *Here's something to get the cops excited. Fresh bag of donuts. :cheesy:
> Use them with Detail Master 15" steering wheel spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they look like polished and dipped in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 U JUST DONT STOP DO U !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 17 2011, 01:25 AM~20110800
> *Here's something to get the cops excited. Fresh bag of donuts. :cheesy:
> Use them with Detail Master 15" steering wheel spokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is what they look like polished and dipped in white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome detail on those gauges.


----------



## MC562

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 16 2011, 10:16 PM~~
> *Made a smooth fire wall,and opened the trunk. Need to finish the trunk area and hinge the trunk lid. Next will be the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Eric that's alot of work


----------



## Trendsetta 68

This is one of the best threads on LIL. Never a disappointment, great job bro!


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2011, 06:11 PM~20134307
> *This is one of the best threads on LIL. Never a disappointment, great job bro!
> *


RIIIIGHT x-2


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Mar 20 2011, 10:11 AM~20134307
> *This is one of the best threads on LIL. Never a disappointment, great job bro!
> *



Thanks Trend. You have some nice eye candy on your sight as well.


----------



## truscale

Been wanting to do this car for a while. I can't remember seeing any Ford tudor sedans made as a custom in the late 40's. There was a few four door convertibles . This would have been a car built for cruising in style with the family. 

I did a quick mock up using Flintstone resin body, AMT 36 Ford kit, Rep & Mini 208 hub caps, Modelhaus 207 tires, and a MCG P.E. Lasalle grill.

I'm doing this one as a curb side build . It will have the Stock head and tail lights , 40 Olds bumpers, and a dark color.
This is going to be built in a late 40's style . I'm going to de-pie cut the body( is de-pie a word?) so that the cowl is the same height as the hood. I'll add material below the belt line. This car will look like Westergard or Bertolucci had built it. Thinking of doing the roof insert as well.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Kool project, keep us posted bro !


----------



## LowandBeyond

:wow: :wow: always nice work in here.


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 26 2011, 11:04 AM~20185986
> *Been wanting to do this car for a while. I can't remember seeing any  Ford tudor sedans made as a custom in the late 40's. There was a few four door convertibles . This would have been a car built for cruising in style with the family.
> 
> I did a quick mock up using Flintstone resin body, AMT 36 Ford kit, Rep & Mini 208 hub caps, Modelhaus 207 tires, and a MCG P.E. Lasalle grill.
> 
> I'm doing this one as a curb side build . It  will have the Stock head and tail lights , 40 Olds bumpers, and a dark color.
> This is going to be built in a late 40's style . I'm  going to de-pie cut the body( is de-pie  a word?) so that the cowl is the same height as the hood. I'll add material below the belt line. This car will look like Westergard or Bertolucci had built it. Thinking of doing the roof insert as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT LOOKS GANGSTA ALREADY!! Got my on eye on this


----------



## truscale

Got the body de-pied . Slit the body below the belt line and added a.080 block at the cowl, then filled the wedge with baking soda and CA glue. Started the hood fitment and smoothed the running boards as well. 











































Here you can see the difference with the body mod.


















Here's a picture that gives the feel of the era I'm going for.


----------



## SlammdSonoma

man this is jus a cool lil project. nice work already on it.


----------



## LoLife4Life

sick mods!! u dont play around


----------



## oldskool 67

[/quote]

BAD ASS BRO!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

>


BAD ASS BRO!
[/quote]
i second that.. :0 :wow:


----------



## brantstevens

Thats gunna be one bad ass build man! I love it already!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

looking real good bro!! i like this one!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by brantstevens_@Mar 28 2011, 02:30 AM~20198670
> *Thats gunna be one bad ass build man! I love it already!
> *


X2! Thats a heck of a cut right there bro ! Good work !


----------



## darkside customs

Thats lookin bad ass bro!


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

I jus went thru ur whole topic and WOW ur doing it! Nothing but talent, I was wondering if U had any rim 4sale?and were did U find that brown elco with the '80s front clip?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Daniel rubalcava_@Mar 28 2011, 05:59 PM~20203991
> *I jus went thru ur whole topic and WOW ur doing it! Nothing but talent, I was wondering if U had any rim 4sale?and were did U find that brown elco with the '80s front clip?
> *




Thanks. I don't have any wheels right now. The El Camino is a promo that I got off of E-bay. They go for $20.00 to $40.00 . Here's one on E-bay as we speak or read . :biggrin: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Promo-Model-MI...=item519886d508


----------



## truscale

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: truscale, ARMANDO FLORES
:wave:


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

Thanks for the info!


----------



## rollinoldskoo

awesome fab work with great pictures that show the work as well.... keep it coming bro


----------



## LoLife4Life

uffin:


----------



## truscale

Chopped Modelhaus's 49 Buick

I chopped this car by copying the way the real car was done. I got the link of the real car build from Bryce Michelmore.

Real car 49 Buick Kustom









Modelhaus 49 Buick









Laying out the cut lines

































I use a thin blade saw for making cuts

























Now time for alignment and gluing back together. I always use CA glue and a kicker for doing work like this. 

















Once the roof is glued in place I used the CA glue and baking soda to fill all gaps. Tape back side of the gaps. fill front side with CA glue, then put the soda on the wet glue. The soda acts like a kicker, and a filler at the same time. It cures on contact .









































Once all gaps are filled remove tap and use lacquer thinner to clean up tape adhesive. DO NOT use lacquer thinner on styrene plastic bodies, only on resin.

















Sand down the CA filler then use a good filler to finish the work. I like Evercoat filler spot putty that uses a hardener.









Here it is with a coat of primer. Later I'll do the side window trim and rain gutter.


----------



## LATIN SKULL

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 9 2011, 08:49 AM~20297355
> *Chopped Modelhaus's 49 Buick
> 
> I chopped this car  by copying the way the real car was done. I got the link of the real car build from Bryce Michelmore.
> 
> Real car 49 Buick Kustom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelhaus 49 Buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying out the cut lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a thin blade saw for making cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time for alignment and gluing back together. I always use CA glue and a kicker for doing work like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the roof is glued in place I used the CA glue and baking soda to fill all gaps. Tape back side of the gaps. fill front side with CA glue, then put the soda on the wet glue. The soda acts like a kicker, and a filler at the same time. It cures on contact .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once all gaps are filled remove tap and use lacquer thinner to clean up tape adhesive. DO NOT use lacquer thinner on styrene plastic bodies, only on resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand down the CA filler then use a good filler to finish the work. I like Evercoat filler spot putty that uses a hardener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a coat of primer. Later I'll do the side window trim and rain gutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOTS OF WORK. BUT LOOKING GOOD TRUSCALE.


----------



## LoLife4Life

HIJOLE!! u make that look like every ne can just start chop stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: You are truly an artist bro ! ( bold too) :biggrin: 





Great step by step as well, thanx a bunch for taking the time
to take the flicks and sharing with LIL !


----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 9 2011, 11:13 AM~20297770
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  You are truly an artist bro ! ( bold too)  :biggrin:
> Great step by step as well, thanx a bunch for taking the time
> to take the flicks and sharing with LIL !
> *


for real..


----------



## Tonioseven

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 27 2011, 11:09 PM~20197252
> *Got the body de-pied . Slit the body below the belt line and added a.080 block at the cowl, then filled the wedge with baking soda and CA glue. Started the hood fitment and smoothed the running boards as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you can see the difference with the body mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture that gives the feel of the era I'm going for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That's gonna be bad as hell!!! :wow:


----------



## jevries

Great job on the model and pictures.


----------



## Mr.1/16th

a true master at work!!


----------



## pancho1969

Great work Eric :thumbsup:. thanks for the pics and the tip with the baking soda


----------



## sinicle

I agree! thanks for sharing! you did an amazing job :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Apr 9 2011, 05:18 PM~20298565
> *Great work Eric :thumbsup:. thanks for the pics and the tip with the baking soda
> *


x2. Nice "how to". Quick and simple.


----------



## MC562

Sick as aways erik


----------



## Zed

You've got a bunch of nice project Eric ! That 36 ford resin body was very rought, that's a lot of work to make it look accurate, but i know you will achieve  



> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 16 2011, 10:25 PM~20110800
> *Here's something to get the cops excited. Fresh bag of donuts. :cheesy:
> Use them with Detail Master 15" steering wheel spokes.
> *


nice ! there are not a lot of photo on detail master's site ! is that #2331 race car steering wheels you use ?


----------



## rollindeep408

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 9 2011, 10:49 AM~20297355
> *Chopped Modelhaus's 49 Buick
> 
> I chopped this car  by copying the way the real car was done. I got the link of the real car build from Bryce Michelmore.
> 
> Real car 49 Buick Kustom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modelhaus 49 Buick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laying out the cut lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use a thin blade saw for making cuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now time for alignment and gluing back together. I always use CA glue and a kicker for doing work like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once the roof is glued in place I used the CA glue and baking soda to fill all gaps. Tape back side of the gaps. fill front side with CA glue, then put the soda on the wet glue. The soda acts like a kicker, and a filler at the same time. It cures on contact .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once all gaps are filled remove tap and use lacquer thinner to clean up tape adhesive. DO NOT use lacquer thinner on styrene plastic bodies, only on resin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sand down the CA filler then use a good filler to finish the work. I like Evercoat filler spot putty that uses a hardener.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is with a coat of primer. Later I'll do the side window trim and rain gutter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



great work eric i use zap glue and kicker too works great sands good i try not to use putty too much glue is all i used on my raghouse


----------



## hocknberry

nice how to!!! what do you use to re-score the lines in after bondo?! or do you clear the bondo out of the way while its still "wet"?


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammm another bad ass ride coming out of here!! :0 keep pics coming homie.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Zed!_@Apr 15 2011, 01:24 AM~20343985
> *You've got a bunch of nice project Eric ! That 36 ford resin body was very rought, that's a lot of work to make it look accurate, but i know you will achieve
> nice ! there are not a lot of photo on detail master's site ! is that #2331 race car steering wheels you use ?
> *


I'll take a picture of the steering wheel kit tonight.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Apr 15 2011, 05:25 AM~20344290
> *nice how to!!! what do you use to re-score the lines in after bondo?! or do you clear the bondo out of the way while its still "wet"?
> *


Yes , and yes. If there is a line under the putty I scrape out the putty before it sets. If there is no line , I use a new #11 and carefully cut a line around the area ,then use a scribe to deepen the seam. I use a few different type of scribes. I'll take pictures of them later.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Hey bro sick how to!... Have a question dobu think those same cuts can be done on a 48 fleetline??


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 15 2011, 05:03 PM~20347926
> *I'll take a picture of the steering wheel kit tonight.
> *


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 15 2011, 05:09 PM~20347968
> *Yes , and yes. If there is a line under the putty I scrape out the putty before it sets. If there is no line  , I use a new #11 and carefully cut a line around the area ,then use a scribe to deepen the seam. I use a few different type of scribes. I'll take pictures of them later.
> *


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 15 2011, 07:39 PM~20348921
> *Hey bro sick how to!... Have a question dobu think those same cuts can be done on a 48 fleetline??
> *


These cuts should work on any fast back body style.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Thanks!  :thumbsup:


----------



## MayhemKustomz

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 16 2011, 01:34 AM~20350267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


These scribes are a must have tool. To add to Truscales post these can be purchased from BMF, and or on Ebay.


----------



## truscale

Been wanting to do a Monte Carlo lowrider for a while . I have some colors I want to see what they'll look like over different bases, so I'm doing this car as a test piece. Also removed the landau top and cut a Hollywood top in it. This will be a quick build , mostly to get me back to some wild paint layouts.


----------



## LoLife4Life

:thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 15 2011, 10:33 PM~20350260
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks Bro ! Helps a lot ! :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 17 2011, 01:43 AM~20356357
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :drama: :drama:


----------



## MC562

Been wanting to do a Monte Carlo lowrider for a while . I have some colors I want to see what they'll look like over different bases, so I'm doing this car as a test piece. Also removed the landau top and cut a Hollywood top in it. This will be a quick build , mostly to get me back to some wild paint layouts.

































[/quote]
NICE ERIK


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IceMan555

:h5: Nice choice Flores. I'm working on something very similar. I'm sure yours will look better in the end.


----------



## truscale

Got it in primer.


----------



## Models IV Life

Tru this may be a stupid question but is that airbrushed primer or can? That shit looks nice and flat, I dont see any orange peel!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Apr 22 2011, 12:29 AM~20394361
> *Got it in primer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Smoooooth !


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Apr 22 2011, 01:28 AM~20394630
> *Tru this may be a stupid question but is that airbrushed primer or can? That shit looks nice and flat, I dont see any orange peel!! :biggrin:
> *


Primer is Mr. Surfacer 500 in a can. I have some in a bottle , to use in an airbrush. It's the best filler primer for models I've used.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

TTT


----------



## truscale

Finally have this one ready for base coat and some colors.


----------



## truscale

I bought a 1960 El Camino built up a while back on E-bay and have been wanting to do an El Camino version of Mike Young's Exotica Impala.

So I figure why not now, with all the other projects I'm starting , 
whats one more?


----------



## brantstevens

Always excellent work in here man! Looking forward to seeing this one!


----------



## Siim123

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 5 2011, 08:25 AM~20487792
> *Finally have this one ready for base coat and some colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some clean work!!  
You cut the roof off yourself? If yes thats a damn clean cut


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great projects, I'm lookin' at that Monte C for sure !


----------



## PINK86REGAL

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 4 2011, 10:25 PM~20487792
> *Finally have this one ready for base coat and some colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is badass! and i love these wheels!! :wow:


----------



## josh 78

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 5 2011, 01:32 PM~20488769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice projekts i m diggen that monte so   far


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

I LIKE IT !!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

> _Originally posted by ARMANDO FLORES_@May 5 2011, 06:41 PM~20493961
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE IT !!!
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



what did you use to cut the lines straight?


----------



## MC562

I LIKE IT !!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
X1000000


----------



## dig_derange

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@May 5 2011, 07:57 AM~20489065
> *this is badass! and i love these wheels!! :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 5 2011, 10:16 PM~20495061
> *what did you use to cut the lines straight?
> *


I laid the lines out with .062 tape , then used a razor saw to cut the straight line in the back ,and a #11 blade to cut the curve in front. Take you're time . Once cut use a sanding stick to clean up the edge. I glued in a .020 strip to fill the gap from the saw.


----------



## gseeds

> I LIKE IT !!!
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X1000000
[/quote]
looks good eric, top came out real nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Shot the base coat tonight. Wet sanded the primer with 800, cleaned dried ,and tacked, then laid down 5 coats of HOK BC02 Orion Silver thinned 1:1.5 with PPG DTL16 lacquer thinner. I'll let sit for a couple of days then wet sand very lightly with 1000 , to remove any little dust particles , then shoot a few coats of flake followed by a few coats of clear.


----------



## brantstevens

Nice colour homie! :thumbsup: cant wait to see this thing finished!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean Truscale, as always homie! keep pics coming bro. :0


----------



## LoLife4Life

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 10 2011, 10:05 PM~20064765
> *Got back on this tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What wheels are those from?


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV

where can i find that tackrag stuff at?


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Hydrohype

> _Originally posted by zbstr90222_@May 12 2011, 09:47 PM~20542636
> *where can i find that tackrag stuff at?
> *


x2 clean monte.. great cuts.. more info on the tacrag please..


----------



## Esoteric

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@May 12 2011, 11:13 PM~20543488
> *x2 clean monte.. great cuts.. more info on the tacrag please..
> *


paint and body supply has them or ace


----------



## jevries

Nice to see pics of the stuff you use!


----------



## sr.woodgrain

> _Originally posted by Gilsdropshop1_@May 10 2011, 11:40 PM~20527942
> *super clean Truscale, as always homie! keep pics coming bro.  :0
> *


x2


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 12 2011, 06:14 PM~20540701
> *What wheels are those from?
> *


The wheels are my rims with centers from the Truspokes in the 65 Rivi kit.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale,Aug 21 2010














Hey Eric , these are the SICKEST rims I've ever seen. And that's REAL TALK!

WILL THESE BE FOR SALE OR ARE THESE ONE OFFS ?


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20554383
> *truscale,Aug 21 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Eric , these are the SICKEST rims I've ever seen. And that's REAL TALK!
> 
> WILL THESE BE FOR SALE OR ARE THESE ONE OFFS ?
> 
> *


Right now there one offs. But you never know. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Shot the HOK Ultra Mini Flake mixed in PPG DCA468 lacquer clear ,thinned with DTL16 fast lacquer thinner. Shot 3 good coats of flake , followed by 5 good coats of DCA468 lacquer clear to bury the flake. I'll let it sit for a week , then wet sand with 1000 . After wet sanding it'll be ready for color lay outs.


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 16 2011, 09:10 PM~20567765
> *Shot the HOK Ultra Mini Flake mixed in PPG DCA468 lacquer clear ,thinned with DTL16 fast lacquer thinner. Shot 3 good coats of flake , followed by 5 good coats of DCA468 lacquer clear to bury the flake. I'll let it sit for a week , then wet sand with 1000 . After wet sanding it'll be ready for color lay outs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


With all those coats, how do you not get a lot of build up in the body lines, jambs etc.

Can't wait to see how the candy patterns look on this also..


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@May 16 2011, 09:39 PM~20567960
> *With all those coats, how do you not get a lot of build up in the body lines, jambs etc.
> 
> Can't wait to see how the candy patterns look on this also..
> *


That's one of the nice things about lacquer. One coat , when dry, is only half of thou thick . That's .0005". a piece of binder paper is about .003 " thick.One of the draw backs of lacquer is it dries by evaporation. This is why I'll let it sit for a week before wet sanding the clear. All the candy colors go on in one or two coats with a couple of light clear coats over between colors. Then the final clear coat will be another few heavy coats, then I'll let it sit for a few months before color sanding and polishing.


----------



## danny chawps

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 14 2011, 09:20 PM~20554383
> *truscale,Aug 21 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Eric , these are the SICKEST rims I've ever seen. And that's REAL TALK!
> 
> WILL THESE BE FOR SALE OR ARE THESE ONE OFFS ?
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

> _Originally posted by truscale+May 16 2011, 11:09 PM~20567754-->
> 
> 
> 
> Right now there one offs. But you never know. :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :x: :x: :x:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-truscale_@May 16 2011, 11:10 PM~20567765
> *
> *


Real nice looking flakes bro. Did you shoot them with a Jamb gun or use the largest airbrush needle.


----------



## truscale

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@May 17 2011, 05:47 AM~20569222
> *:x: :x: :x:
> Real nice looking flakes bro. Did you shoot them with a Jamb gun or use the largest airbrush needle.
> *


I use a 4oz. jam gun with a 1MM fluid tip. I use this gun for flakes. bases , full candy paint jobs, and final clear coats.


----------



## LoLife4Life

WHAT WIRES R THOSE?


----------



## 408models

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 17 2011, 08:03 PM~20574880
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT WIRES R THOSE?
> *


1 OFF  


can't wait to see kolors on that monte, nice work bro. :biggrin:


----------



## truscale

Got little more done tonight. Fitted a 59 roll pan and front bumper, fixed a dip in the right upper quarter panel, fitted rear bumper and started the recessed license plate mount.


----------



## brantstevens

Coming along nicely man! Keep it up!


----------



## truscale

Got a little more done today. Fitted a filler panel, from a '59 El Camino , to make the grill opening complete. Frenched the rear license plate area , and started the tail light surrounding.


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice work


----------



## truscale

Wet sanded the clear . Got most the orange peel out . You don't want to go to far and hit the flake. It's not as bad if you hit a silver flake ,as it is with colored flake. If you hit colored flake in this step , you will see silver spots that can look like dirt in your final paint work. Also did a test piece to see what the color I mixed up looks like over the silver flake. This will be the main body color.


----------



## Scur-rape-init

:0 Nice work on the Elky Eric!


----------



## MKD904

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 27 2011, 05:27 AM~20639292
> *:0 Nice work on the Elky Eric!
> *


X2


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

> _Originally posted by truscale_@May 22 2011, 09:27 PM~20607283
> *Got a little more done today. Fitted a filler panel, from a '59 El Camino  , to make the grill opening complete. Frenched the rear license plate area , and started the tail light surrounding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn thats some badass work!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Excellent work on the Elky bro ! 

And I'm lovin' that color you got mixed up for the Monte !


----------



## hocknberry

always killer in here!! im diggin the elky tails!!did you just bend styrene strip for the tail housing after the dremel work?!


----------



## customcoupe68

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Mar 16 2011, 11:16 PM~20110705
> *Made a smooth fire wall,and opened the trunk. Need to finish the trunk area and hinge the trunk lid. Next will be the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




so clean. love it.


----------



## truscale

Started on laying out the patterns.These and a few more I'll lay out will be top coated with the candy lime green. 

I'll let the paint dry , then very lightly wet sand the edges of the patterns then shoot a light coat of clear .


----------



## Scur-rape-init

Now Eric, that is BAD ASS BRO!! Nice!


----------



## gseeds

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@May 28 2011, 03:37 PM~20647215
> *Now Eric, that is BAD ASS BRO!! Nice!
> *


x2!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Smallz

Can't wait to see this one done! Not a lot of people have nice 77's. Great start!


----------



## drnitrus

Can't wait to see these done


----------



## Trendsetta 68

clean work bro !


----------



## truscale

Laid out and painted another panel. My first try at doing fanning. I don't know how the people that know what they're doing do it, but here is how I did my. 

Cut out four different shape, using 3/4 " fine line. Placed the pieces on the panel area in a fan . Shot HOK kandy organic green on the edge of the tape. I used a piece of wax paper to place the tape on , so I could use the pieces over again. 

Once I had the fan work done , I did a faded border . 

Next time I'll do a little more planning on the lay out to make the design a mirror image form left to right.


----------



## brantstevens

DAMN! that looks sick truscale, i really like where this paint job is goin!


----------



## josh 78

Nice :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hocknberry

im diggin the fanning! the fine red tape you used, what is it/ where can i get some? NICE HOW TO!


----------



## OFDatTX

hocknberry said:


> im diggin the fanning! the fine red tape you used, what is it/ where can i get some? NICE HOW TO!


X2 :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

I bought it from Modelexpo. here's there sight. 

http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=LOT02-01&UID=2011043014324261


----------



## oldskool 67

[/QUOTE]


----------



## stilldownivlife

:wow:


----------



## hocknberry

truscale said:


> I bought it from Modelexpo. here's there sight.
> 
> http://www.modelexpo-online.com/product.asp?ITEMNO=LOT02-01&UID=2011043014324261


:h5: thanks!!


----------



## richphotos

paint job is raw homie!


----------



## pancho1969

:wow: Paint job is lookin nice eric :thumbsup


----------



## RaiderPride

Paint job is lookin nice eric :thumbsup

X2


----------



## Tonioseven

I'm studying this topic very closely!


----------



## truscale

One more panel down. I used HOK kandy Spanish gold, violet , and magenta .I'll let dry over night then wet sand the edges and clear, then do the border colors around the Gold and Magenta panels. Still haven't figured out what I want to do on the roof section.


----------



## Damaged

:wow:
!Awesome!
:thumbsup:


----------



## dink

That monte is going to be bad ass


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie you are killin' it with this one bro !


----------



## dig_derange

Paint is incredible homie!


----------



## truscale

Thanks Guys. A few more colors and it's done.


----------



## chilly willie

truscale said:


> One more panel down. I used HOK kandy Spanish gold, violet , and magenta .I'll let dry over night then wet sand the edges and clear, then do the border colors around the Gold and Magenta panels. Still haven't figured out what I want to do on the roof section.


Damm bro this is bad ass. Love the patterns and the color:worship::worship::worship:


----------



## gseeds

paint is looking great eric !! real 70's feel !!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Finished one of the border colors tonight. It's HoK kandy violet .


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## Siim123

X2 :yes:


----------



## dig_derange

wow, that violet makes it all pop


----------



## hocknberry

this monte is gettin better with every post!! nice work eric!! you should jump into that paint off!!


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

gseeds said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo

Dam bro, niiiiiiiiice :wow:


----------



## machio

You on another level homie,that monte is comin along nice..


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good ERIC


----------



## Zed

OMFG !!!! That Monte is gonna be badass ! 

and the el co is sweet too ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Esoteric

where you get those bottle filters from


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

machio said:


> You on another level homie,that monte is comin along nice..


x2 that is amazing work:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.


----------



## Esoteric

truscale said:


> Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: i tried that once and fucked it up real bad


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Love the technique !!!!!! Keep us posted bro !


----------



## Scur-rape-init

truscale said:


> Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.


Eric, that is just RAW bro! Just plain RAW!!


----------



## hocknberry

are the freak dots done by spraying close at a low psi? i like the whole over all look of the monte!! lookin nice!


----------



## MKD904

Not my style....but beautiful. Great job...I hope to some day understand the techniques of paint enough to do this myself.


----------



## truscale

hocknberry said:


> are the freak dots done by spraying close at a low psi? i like the whole over all look of the monte!! lookin nice!


Yes, I used an Iwata CM , and with low pressure pull back on the trigger quick to spray a dot with the paint having a splatter pattern in a circle.


----------



## chevyman1962

truscale said:


> Yes, I used an Iwata CM , and with low pressure pull back on the trigger quick to spray a dot with the paint having a splatter pattern in a circle.


That is one bad as paint job on the monte


----------



## josh 78

truscale said:


> Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.


Came out nice so far i like that paint work :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean Eric, always like the paterns you put down homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

Nice mix of 70's patterns.


----------



## bigdogg323

RaiderPride said:


> Nice mix of 70's patterns.


X2


----------



## Lownslow302

truscale said:


> Yes, I used an Iwata CM , and with low pressure pull back on the trigger quick to spray a dot with the paint having a splatter pattern in a circle.


 it worked


----------



## dig_derange

truscale said:


> Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.



that's DOPE


----------



## truscale

One more pattern down. Did it in HoK kandy pink. Few more pattern and colors , then do a little touch ups ,and it's done.


----------



## DEUCES76

excellent paintwork eric


----------



## Tonioseven

This is one of the most useful and entertaining threads on LayItLow. Thanks for taking the time to break it down for us, Eric! I hope to use some of these techniques eventually.


----------



## hocknberry

what are the mock up wheels from??!


----------



## truscale

hocknberry said:


> what are the mock up wheels from??!


 The centers are from the 65 Rivi kit ,and the rims and knock offs are the ones I make. The car will have a set of my TRUscale RAYs on it. With standard TruRay caps.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

LOOKS SICK ERIC!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

truscale said:


> Started the roof section. Did some freak dots . I'll lay out another panel over it later to break up some of the area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OUTSTANDIN WORK!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Little change in plan. I didn't like how the freak dots come out, so I went with something different. I did some psychedelic paint work in HoK kandy pink, violet,and cobalt blue. There will be some lace work over the psychedelic paint work in HoK pearl passion purple ,and a boarder panel in HoK violet pearl. I'll post pics. of the lace work when I do it.


----------



## bigdogg323

truscale said:


> Little change in plan. I didn't like how the freak dots come out, so I went with something different. I did some psychedelic paint work in HoK kandy pink, violet,and cobalt blue. There will be some lace work over the psychedelic paint work in HoK pearl passion purple ,and a boarder panel in HoK violet pearl. I'll post pics. of the lace work when I do it.


damn erik this monte looks fricken saweeeeeeeeeet bro :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## curbside

INCREDIBLE..WORK..! :drama::worship:


----------



## truscale

One more panel done. I mixed up a lime green pearl. It's not as bright as I wanted. May redo it and brighten up the color.


----------



## DEUCES76

likein the paint work eric


----------



## truscale

Did the lace work on the roof. Started by taping out the area that will have the lace. 









Use a piece of stiff paper to tape the lace down to .









Then take 3M Super 77 spray adhesive ,and spray three lite coats over the lace. 









Once the adhesive has tacked up, place the lace on the model. Be carefully , and make sure to place the lace right where you want it and don't pull it up and try to reposition the lace. Doing so will leave adhesive residue on the surface you'll be painting. 









Once the paint has dried, pull the lace off.

















Use a piece off masking tape and pull up most of the adhesive that is on the model. Let the paint dry over night , then use turpentine to remove all adhesive that is left on the model. I use one rag with turpentine and a dry rag to wipe dry. Once all the adhesive is off , I wash the model with dish washing soap , and then you're ready for clear.


----------



## rollin yota28

That is pimp bro!


----------



## sinicle

thanks for the tip!!!:thumbsup: I had heard this many times, yet never seen pics. it all makes sense now


good thing I hadn't tried this before, I was under the impression that you sprayed the adhesive to the model and laid the lace out!:roflmao:would'a made one hell of a mess!!!


----------



## truscale

Did a border color around the lace work. I'll do a final border color with violet after the kandy lime green is shot.


----------



## gseeds

looking good eric !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

That's sweet, and nice how to :wow::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

I'm lovin' that Monte Carlo ! Real 70's look !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

cant wait for when this thing is cleared... oh boy.


----------



## dig_derange




----------



## D.L.O.Styles

gseeds said:


> looking good eric !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



X100!!! Looks sick Eric!!


----------



## josh 78

truscale said:


> Did a border color around the lace work. I'll do a final border color with violet after the kandy lime green is shot.


Nice Eric:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.




MAN!!! I LOVE IT ERIC! LOOKS BADASS!:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

looking good eric


----------



## josh 78

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.


:thumbsup: NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.


_*"Holy Gothmic Lowriders Batman !"*__* Eric , this build is sick homie !*_


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.




SWEEET PAINT WORK..


----------



## sinicle

FANTASTIC WORK!!!!!!! I love the lace top, but I was REALLY diggin the freak dots!!!


----------



## truscale

Dusted this one off tonight and started putting in the windows. I'm going to try and get this car finished for the model show at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton, CA,at the end of the month.


----------



## chilly willie

truscale said:


> Dusted this one off tonight and started putting in the windows. I'm going to try and get this car finished for the model show at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton, CA,at the end of the month.


This is badd my brother. Excelent work!:thumbsup::thumbsup::worship::worship:


----------



## Lownslow302

truscale said:


> Dusted this one off tonight and started putting in the windows. I'm going to try and get this car finished for the model show at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton, CA,at the end of the month.


this bitch is hella nice


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Eric good luck at the show homie!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.


this is badass erik :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zed

That Monte is amazing !!! i was more with the freak dots , but that paint is insane !! you've got some mad skills !


----------



## ART2ROLL

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandy lime tonight. This one is almost done.


Great job on that paint. Amazing :worship:


----------



## truscale

Finished the Panaramic Ford. Quick run down. Modelhaus body and steering wheel , scatch built interior , chassis is from the AMT 49 Ford coupe. Engine block , 
exhaust manifold ,air cleaners, and spot lights are from Rep & Mini of Maryland . Heads , intake and carbs are from Model Car Garage . Chrome was redone by 
Chrome Tech U.S.A., and color is HoK cinnamon pearl thinned with lacquer and cleared with PPG DCA468 lacquer clear.


----------



## Lownslow302

nice kruiser


----------



## sneekyg909

Great Skills...:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

gotta love the realism!:worship:


----------



## kruzer22

The patterns on the montie are amazing!


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful ride. Love it.


----------



## caprice on dz

love the fine weathering detail, adds lots of realism to it


----------



## regalistic

that came out Bad Ass..... very nice build!


----------



## gseeds

truscale said:


> Finished the Panaramic Ford. Quick run down. Modelhaus body and steering wheel , scatch built interior , chassis is from the AMT 49 Ford coupe. Engine block ,
> exhaust manifold ,air cleaners, and spot lights are from Rep & Mini of Maryland . Heads , intake and carbs are from Model Car Garage . Chrome was redone by
> Chrome Tech U.S.A., and color is HoK cinnamon pearl thinned with lacquer and cleared with PPG DCA468 lacquer clear.


DAMN !!!!!!!!!! i think this ford is about the best ive ever seen ! NICE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oldskool 67

truscale said:


> Finished the Panaramic Ford. Quick run down. Modelhaus body and steering wheel , scatch built interior , chassis is from the AMT 49 Ford coupe. Engine block ,
> exhaust manifold ,air cleaners, and spot lights are from Rep & Mini of Maryland . Heads , intake and carbs are from Model Car Garage . Chrome was redone by
> Chrome Tech U.S.A., and color is HoK cinnamon pearl thinned with lacquer and cleared with PPG DCA468 lacquer clear.


BAD ASS! and it's not a trailer queen.


----------



## COAST2COAST

caprice on dz said:


> love the fine weathering detail, adds lots of realism to it


x-2 start it up


----------



## LoLife4Life

Nothing less then tru craftsmanship... U never disappoint with ur talent bro..


----------



## josh 78

truscale said:


> Finished the Panaramic Ford. Quick run down. Modelhaus body and steering wheel , scatch built interior , chassis is from the AMT 49 Ford coupe. Engine block ,
> exhaust manifold ,air cleaners, and spot lights are from Rep & Mini of Maryland . Heads , intake and carbs are from Model Car Garage . Chrome was redone by
> Chrome Tech U.S.A., and color is HoK cinnamon pearl thinned with lacquer and cleared with PPG DCA468 lacquer clear.


This ford is fantastic.........niiiiiiiiiice :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ricezart

would love to get a set or two...


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

truscale said:


> Finished the Panaramic Ford. Quick run down. Modelhaus body and steering wheel , scatch built interior , chassis is from the AMT 49 Ford coupe. Engine block ,
> exhaust manifold ,air cleaners, and spot lights are from Rep & Mini of Maryland . Heads , intake and carbs are from Model Car Garage . Chrome was redone by
> Chrome Tech U.S.A., and color is HoK cinnamon pearl thinned with lacquer and cleared with PPG DCA468 lacquer clear.


damn!!amazing work!!!  beautiful ride!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

amazing work as always!! cant say enough just too smooooth!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Wow, thats gorgeous !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great build bro !


----------



## truscale

Started working on the El Exotica interior tonight. Rough fitted the interior tub. I'm using the interior from the Revell 60 Impala. Once the door panels and floor is shorten the assembly fits like it's made for the SMP kit. I'll scratch build the tuck&roll and make a console to match the real cars interior.


----------



## brantstevens

Gunna be one sick build bro! Always love seein your work! Its inspiration to me.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2! Love this thread !


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

truscale said:


> Started working on the El Exotica interior tonight. Rough fitted the interior tub. I'm using the interior from the Revell 60 Impala. Once the door panels and floor is shorten the assembly fits like it's made for the SMP kit. I'll scratch build the tuck&roll and make a console to match the real cars interior.


clean work!!!


----------



## DJ-ROY

Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2! Love this thread !


x3uffin:


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> X2! Love this thread !


agree x-2 :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

josh 78 said:


> agree x-2 :thumbsup:


X3!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

Lookimg good Eric


----------



## truscale

Finally sprayed the first coat of primer today. There's a few area's to fix , and need to scripe door lines.

























Also made the center caps .The knockoffs are are from the AMT 289 Cobra kit , and the wheels are the deep dish rear wheels from the 49 Ford kit. Wheels , center caps ,and knockoffs will be sent out for chroming.


----------



## ricezart

Thats looking tight bro....


----------



## Zed

The Panoramic Ford is to die for !!!!  you gave justice to Litton's baby !!!

and your Elco version of El Exotica is a another winner to come !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Elky is coming along nice.


----------



## truscale

Got the wheels in the right position in the wheel openings, scripe the door and hood lines, did the final filler primer coat ,and finished the center caps for the wheels.








































I think I'm going to cast the center caps and knockoffs.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*SMOOOOOth ! *_Those center cap are kool.


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


>


Loving that wheel tire knockoff combo. Real kook lookin.


----------



## MC562

looking good eric


----------



## bigdogg323

truscale said:


> Got the wheels in the right position in the wheel openings, scripe the door and hood lines, did the final filler primer coat ,and finished the center caps for the wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to cast the center caps and knockoffs.


damn erik this is looking good bro :thumbsup: i likes it


----------



## truscale

Roy Sorenson did a photo shoot of the Ford at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton. I saw him at Billet Proof ,and he told me the new Model Car Builder is out , and my Ford is in it. I didn't except a two page spread. I thought it's pretty kool.


----------



## LoLife4Life

DAMN THAT'S SWEET BRO CONGRATS ON THE SPREAD!!!


----------



## MC562

Congrats bro you know how MASTERPIECES does it


----------



## ricezart

Awesome Erick, well deserved!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Tonioseven

VERY well-deserved, Eric!!:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Love that build.


----------



## oldskool 67

truscale said:


> Roy Sorenson did a photo shoot of the Ford at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton. I saw him at Billet Proof ,and he told me the new Model Car Builder is out , and my Ford is in it. I didn't except a two page spread. I thought it's pretty kool.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Smallz

truscale said:


> Roy Sorenson did a photo shoot of the Ford at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton. I saw him at Billet Proof ,and he told me the new Model Car Builder is out , and my Ford is in it. I didn't except a two page spread. I thought it's pretty kool.


Congrats. Very nice build.


----------



## RaiderPride

Congrats on the spread. Good to see someone in masterpieces still builds.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

M A S T E R P I E C E :thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

ConGrats. Killer job Eric


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Well-deserved, Eric! :thumbsup: Heck all of your builds should be in the mag!


----------



## MC562

RaiderPride said:


> Congrats on the spread. Good to see someone in masterpieces still builds.


Yeah i can say the same about m.c.b.a lol . MASTERPIECES


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the comps. fellas.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

YOU DA MANNNN ERIC!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Great work Eric!! :thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

truscale said:


> Roy Sorenson did a photo shoot of the Ford at the West Coast Nats. in Pleasanton. I saw him at Billet Proof ,and he told me the new Model Car Builder is out , and my Ford is in it. I didn't except a two page spread. I thought it's pretty kool.


nice eric !! looking good !! where can i find that mag ??


----------



## truscale

gseeds said:


> nice eric !! looking good !! where can i find that mag ??


Thanks Gary. You can only get the magazine by ordering online. MODELCARBUILDER.Magcloud.com


----------



## truscale

Work on the grill opening tonight ,and found the pieces that I'll make the grill and head light assembly with. Don't know what the grill is from, and the lucas lights are AMT part pack pieces.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice work brotha


----------



## LoLife4Life

CONGRATS ON THE COVER BRO..


----------



## oldskool 67

truscale said:


> Work on the grill opening tonight ,and found the pieces that I'll make the grill and head light assembly with. Don't know what the grill is from, and the lucas lights are AMT part pack pieces.


gonna look perfect as always! :thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Finished the paint and interior finally. Ready for the NNL West. I'll do the running gear later. Next paint job like this will be planed out a little better. A lot of cover ups on this one.


I just saw this one. OMG!!!!!!!!!!!! This is one of the best models iv ever seen. I FUCKING LOVE THIS ONE.


----------



## truscale

Thanks for the comps.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

LoLife4Life said:


> CONGRATS ON THE COVER BRO..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes congats indeed bro.... an for all you facebook guys theres kelli khrome on the bottom....lol....


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Yes Congrats Eric!! Well deserved bro!


----------



## truscale

Finished the grill and headlight assembly tonight. Here's how I did it.
Glued the headlight buckets to .010" plastic . One has a .010 piece under it so the lights are staggered . 








Measured the grill opening on the model , to see how wide the full assembly needed to be. Then after a little math, I scribed a radius on the grill where it needed to be cut.
















Cut and filed to fit the light brackets to the grill.Once the fit was right I used something straight to align the light buckets and grill when glueing . I also used a piece of wax paper so the pieces wouldn't stick to the work table. 
















And wha-la. The grill is done. Just needs to be stripped and rechromed.


----------



## LoLife4Life

Damn that's sweet!!! Keep up the good work...


----------



## jevries

Great job! Love it!



truscale said:


> Finished the grill and headlight assembly tonight. Here's how I did it.
> Glued the headlight buckets to .010" plastic . One has a .010 piece under it so the lights are staggered .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Measured the grill opening on the model , to see how wide the full assembly needed to be. Then after a little math, I scribed a radius on the grill where it needed to be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut and filed to fit the light brackets to the grill.Once the fit was right I used something straight to align the light buckets and grill when glueing . I also used a piece of wax paper so the pieces wouldn't stick to the work table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And wha-la. The grill is done. Just needs to be stripped and rechromed.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats and beautiful work bro !


----------



## halfasskustoms

The grill and lights look good man.


----------



## truscale

Have all the pieces to do the interior. Main interior is from Revell 60 Impala, seats are from an old AMT 64 Buick Wildcat,and console is from parts box. Added some material to the floor. Started working on the door panels tonight. Cut out the insert , filed off all details, and made a raised panel to give the look of a nice bolstered interior. I'll make inserts for the panels with the tuck-n-roll to match the top of the door panel .
















Made a pattern with tape , then used it to cut the plastic piece for the door panel.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

:worship:Always love looking through this thread! Great work Eric, super clean as always!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Man this thread is so SICK! BEAUTIFUL work bro!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damm man U good. Lovin that door panel.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

truscale said:


> Have all the pieces to do the interior. Main interior is from Revell 60 Impala, seats are from an old AMT 64 Buick Wildcat,and console is from parts box. Added some material to the floor. Started working on the door panels tonight. Cut out the insert , filed off all details, and made a raised panel to give the look of a nice bolstered interior. I'll make inserts for the panels with the tuck-n-roll to match the top of the door panel .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a pattern with tape , then used it to cut the plastic piece for the door panel.


love the work you do man... just amazing...i can stay in this thread all do looking at your models....the attention to detail is right on man..:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Did the package tray tonight. One piece of the interior done! 
Here's what I did.
Drew the genersal design of the package tray on a .030" piece of plastic sheet.








First cut out the area that the pleats will be in.








Then glue half rounds to a .020" piece of plastic sheet.








Place the package tray over the tuck-n-roll pleats and scribe around opening, cut , file , and sand the pleat insert to fit in opening.
















Finally sand around edges to get that bolstered look.









The piping will be added after I paint the interior.


----------



## oldskool 67

Looks bad ass Eric, super clean details :thumbsup:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

oldskool 67 said:


> Looks bad ass Eric, super clean details :thumbsup:



x2:h5:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

_*VERY *_nice work Eric !


----------



## halfasskustoms

I hate to be the guy who posts on every pic u post. But its so hard not to. Cuz that is hot YO.Great work and keep it up.


----------



## pancho1969

Great work as always Eric thanks for the how to pics too


----------



## LoLife4Life

That's sweet was gonna try that on one of my builds and was wondering how it would look now I kno... Keep up the good work bro!!


----------



## gseeds

that looks real cool !!


----------



## truscale

Did the head liner . Interior is almost done.
Here's how I did the head liner.
Use tape to make a pattern.
















Cut patterns and fit to roof.








Just needs a little smoothing out and paint.
















All pieces done so far.


----------



## hocknberry

:thumbsup:comin out wicked!!


----------



## MKD904

What's the exact size of the half round you use?


----------



## truscale

MKD904 said:


> What's the exact size of the half round you use?


On this one I'm useing .040". That scales out to a 1" pleat in 1/25 scale.


----------



## sinicle

strictly amazing!!!! incredible work!


----------



## truscale

Little more work done tonight. Console started ,and seats cleaned up and ready for the rolls and pleats. Made dash look like it is padded .The center of the dash will have tuck-n-roll insert.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

clean ... that dash is gonna be sweet !


----------



## MKD904

What glue you use for the pleats?


----------



## truscale

MKD904 said:


> What glue you use for the pleats?


I use Zap thick Ca glue ,and anaccelerator . The glue I get at Micheals. It's the only one I can find that has a screw on cap, which makes it last longer.


----------



## Guest

This thing is looking really sick i love it, can not wait to see this baby done..............


----------



## mista_gonzo

Speechless, AMAZING work!!!!


----------



## PINK86REGAL

truscale said:


> I use Zap thick Ca glue ,and anaccelerator . The glue I get at Micheals. It's the only one I can find that has a screw on cap, which makes it last longer.


Micheals sells CA glue and acelerator?


----------



## OFDatTX

Sweet looks real good! Wat are u going to use for the knobs ?


----------



## truscale

PINK86REGAL said:


> Micheals sells CA glue and acelerator?


I know they have the glue. I get the accelerator at a hobby shop. Hobby shops sell the same brand CA glue, but it doesn't have the screw on cap.


----------



## truscale

OFDatTX said:


> Sweet looks real good! Wat are u going to use for the knobs ?


Window and door cranks are from the Revell 60 Impala kit. Dash knobs will be the ones that are on the dash from the some kit.


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Little more work done tonight. Console started ,and seats cleaned up and ready for the rolls and pleats. Made dash look like it is padded .The center of the dash will have tuck-n-roll insert.


You know FUCK YOU. That tuck & roll looks way to good. I'd LOVE to do som like that to my kustoms. Maybe soon.Great job man.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

looking good Eric, keep them pics coming.


----------



## chevyman1962

coming out bad bro :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Finished the consol and did a little more work on the seats.


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:nice work homie


----------



## MKD904

Nice work in here as always Eric...


----------



## jevries

Love all this custom work, looks stunning!



truscale said:


> Finished the consol and did a little more work on the seats.


----------



## dig_derange

inspiring work homie :thumbsup:


----------



## bugs-one

Bro, your work is way too good. I don't wanna be an astronaut when I grow up any more, I wanna build models on the Truscale level.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Nice work on interior ! :drama:


----------



## halfasskustoms

WOW lookin good.


----------



## truscale

Found a couple of old picture of me in the early lowrider days of my life. I think the pic. of me on the bike was around the late 70'2 early 80's. The 64 Impala model was done in 1981.


















+


----------



## truscale

Made the wing widows and anded the new rear window lower molding . Did final white primer coat , finally ready to start the paint work.


----------



## hocknberry

nice!! i love this build!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Clean work bro ..... can't wait to see the paint work ..... :drama:



truscale said:


> Made the wing widows and anded the new rear window lower molding . Did final white primer coat , finally ready to start the paint work.


----------



## truscale

Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowly getting it done.
I'll do the pipping after it's painted.


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

truscale said:


> Sloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowly getting it done.
> I'll do the pipping after it's painted.




BEAUTIFUL WORK ERIC!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dig_derange

x2!!!


----------



## truscale

Started the paint work today. Have the pearl white base done. Next will be a few coats of translucent green gold flake . I made a scaled abalone flake by mixing HoK ice pearl white, red ,and green. This will go over the translucent flake after I do some light fade work with pearl silver over the translucent flake. Once that's all done I'll do the scallops and flames with the lavender pearl and HoK lavender stripping enamel. Should have the flake and pearls done tomorrow. 

























HoK tranlucent gold green








HoK ice pearl white ,red ,green mixed togehter.








Lavender pearl for scallops and flames.


----------



## OFDatTX

Bad ass !!! Can't wait to see this one


----------



## caprice on dz

love that ice pearl, when I get around to repainting my 1:1 95 caprice in the stock dark cherry metallic I wanna top it with that pearl.


----------



## oldskool 67

NICE!!!! uffin:


----------



## Tonioseven

*Niiiiiiice! and I'm STILL takin' notes!!* :nicoderm::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

truscale said:


> On this one I'm useing .040". That scales out to a 1" pleat in 1/25 scale.


Wher can you get these @ bro


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:great work again!


----------



## truscale

WestTexas_lowlow said:


> Wher can you get these @ bro


I buy evergreen and plasticstruct at Hobby town. Any well stocked hobby shop carries one of the brands.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Man I really gotta start paying attention to your paint tech!I think I'm love with that 77 Monte a few pages back.I'm really digging the interior work like on the panaramic Ford and your current elco!What' s the best way to cut the styrene tubing down because when I cut it,shit bends at the ends!Your work is top notch no doubt!


----------



## truscale

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Man I really gotta start paying attention to your paint tech!I think I'm love with that 77 Monte a few pages back.I'm really digging the interior work like on the panaramic Ford and your current elco!What' s the best way to cut the styrene tubing down because when I cut it,shit bends at the ends!Your work is top notch no doubt!


Thanks for the comps. I don't use tubing for the interiors. I use half round plastic strips . Evergreen plastics and plasticstruct both make it in many different sizes.


----------



## truscale

Layed down the flake and pearls . I'll let it sit for a few days then wet sand , lay one more coat of pearl , then clear. 
Can't tel from the picture , but this really sparkles when the light hits the pearls.


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Coming out sweet Eric


----------



## sidetoside

Damn Nice .......


----------



## sandcast

That 60 Elcamino looks great. I think to 60 looks better than the 59


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice..


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice..


----------



## VICTOR0509

truscale said:


> Layed down the flake and pearls . I'll let it sit for a few days then wet sand , lay one more coat of pearl , then clear.
> Can't tel from the picture , but this really sparkles when the light hits the pearls.


 wow that looks real good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

love the color Eric real smooth bro! keep them pics coming:thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

truscale said:


> I buy evergreen and plasticstruct at Hobby town. Any well stocked hobby shop carries one of the brands.


Thanks for the info u hav sum great models


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

truscale said:


> Layed down the flake and pearls . I'll let it sit for a few days then wet sand , lay one more coat of pearl , then clear.
> Can't tel from the picture , but this really sparkles when the light hits the pearls.




Lookin great Eric! :thumbsup:


----------



## josh 78

SICK PAINT WORK SO FAR:drama:


----------



## truscale

Made the Tru-scale Ray's for the 77 Monte tonight. Did them with cross lace spokes. Polished the spokes ,rims, and hubs with Mother's metal polish. 










Got a picture of a Tru-Ray crest that I'll make a decal from for the caps.




































One of these days I might finish this one


----------



## Lownslow302

fckn nice


----------



## hocknberry

truscale said:


> Made the Tru-scale Ray's for the 77 Monte tonight. Did them with cross lace spokes. Polished the spokes ,rims, and hubs with Mother's metal polish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a picture of a Tru-Ray crest that I'll make a decal from for the caps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of these days I might finish this one


those tru ray's are wicked!!! you gonna sell some?! thats some blvd. knights stuff right there!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Where did u get the wires from been looking for those??


----------



## truscale

LoLife4Life said:


> Where did u get the wires from been looking for those??


Detail master has them. There selling just the spokes, which is all I need. Google detail master . The spokes are at the end of the photo etched parts.


----------



## Woods

those rims are bad ass! what are you useing for rims and hubs?


----------



## LoLife4Life

truscale said:


> Detail master has them. There selling just the spokes, which is all I need. Google detail master . The spokes are at the end of the photo etched parts.


Thanks a million bro...


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Looking tight,that answered a question of mine as well,on the tru rays!


----------



## rollindeep408

Woods said:


> those rims are bad ass! what are you useing for rims and hubs?


He machines them himself


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW

oh my...them wheels are outstanding!


----------



## lil watcha

Eric what tires did use with the hub caps on your orange ford


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Homie, that Monte is sooooo sick with them Rays!!!

Keep us posted!


----------



## sinicle

shit's looking immaculate as always Eric!:thumbsup:
and for those who haven't had the chance to see these rides in person, the pics don't even come close to capturing how insanely nice they are!:yes:


----------



## truscale

lil watcha said:


> Eric what tires did use with the hub caps on your orange ford


The tires are Modelhaus #280 , the hub caps are Modelhaus 53 Cad, like the ones that come in the original 49 Merc kit.


----------



## lil watcha

truscale said:


> The tires are Modelhaus #280 , the hub caps are Modelhaus 53 Cad, like the ones that come in the original 49 Merc kit.


Koo thanks


----------



## ricezart

super nice wheels, thanks for the info and sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

I'll admit that Camaro's and Firebird's where never a car that I would have done as a lowrider. But after seeing Gary's and Frank( Poncho's) camaro's, and Lowrider magazine having pictures of them in there 35th collectible photo's. I've been wanting to do one.

Back in the late 80's there was a lady in Richmond Ca. that had a candy orange or gold late 70's Camaro that I would see every now and then in town. I think the car might be the one in March issue of Lowrider mag.

I bought a '76 Firebird kit at the NNL West last weekend . This car will be called Problem Child. A car that would have been built by a rich kid that was into lowriding back in the late 70's after getting a new firebird from his Dad that is a muscle car guy.


----------



## rollindeep408

truscale said:


> I'll admit that Camaro's and Firebird's where never a car that I would have done as a lowrider. But after seeing Gary's and Frank( Poncho's) camaro's, and Lowrider magazine having pictures of them in there 35th collectible photo's. I've been wanting to do one.
> 
> Back in the late 80's there was a lady in Richmond Ca. that had a candy orange or gold late 70's Camaro that I would see every now and then in town. I think the car might be the one in March issue of Lowrider mag.
> 
> I bought a '76 Firebird kit at the NNL West last weekend . This car will be called Problem Child. A car that would have been built by a rich kid that was into lowriding back in the late 70's after getting a new firebird from his Dad that is a muscle car guy.


Your right Eric panchos camaro was sweet looking can't wait to see what you do with this one don't you hate when new inspired builds jump in front of other planed builds hahaha


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 on everything !!!!!!!!!  ... keep us posted homie !



rollindeep408 said:


> Your right Eric panchos camaro was sweet looking can't wait to see what you do with this one don't you hate when new inspired builds jump in front of other planed builds hahaha


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

truscale said:


> I'll admit that Camaro's and Firebird's where never a car that I would have done as a lowrider. But after seeing Gary's and Frank( Poncho's) camaro's, and Lowrider magazine having pictures of them in there 35th collectible photo's. I've been wanting to do one.
> 
> Back in the late 80's there was a lady in Richmond Ca. that had a candy orange or gold late 70's Camaro that I would see every now and then in town. I think the car might be the one in March issue of Lowrider mag.
> 
> I bought a '76 Firebird kit at the NNL West last weekend . This car will be called Problem Child. A car that would have been built by a rich kid that was into lowriding back in the late 70's after getting a new firebird from his Dad that is a muscle car guy.


nice!!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Camaro's old school and kool in my book!


----------



## sinicle

the birds gonna be ill!


----------



## darkside customs

Hell yea that's Kool as hell


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

clean Eric! looks good bro:thumbsup:


----------



## gseeds

[/QUOTE]
eric thats bad ass !!!! i want it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigkidd420

Bad ass !!


----------



## pancho1969

Can't wait to see the bird Eric


----------



## Lownslow302

something about layed out F-bodies seems wrong but it feels so right


----------



## Mike_e

ttt love the wheels...how much?


----------



## halfasskustoms

gseeds said:


>


I love those wheels.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lownslow302 said:


> something about layed out F-bodies seems wrong but it feels so right


This is fuckin badass. Straight out of the 80's. Nice job man.


----------



## ricezart

gseeds said:


>


eric thats bad ass !!!! i want it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/QUOTE]


Dig the wheels, wish I could get my hands on some of those.....


----------



## truscale

Started the scallops today. Layed out , and painted the top ones to start with. When it's all finished the purple will be a pin stripe around the lavender . I'm having some paint mask made for the flames.


----------



## Lownslow302

nice


----------



## chevyman1962

truscale said:


> Started the scallops today. Layed out , and painted the top ones to start with. When it's all finished the purple will be a pin stripe around the lavender . I'm having some paint mask made for the flames.


 looks good


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Started the scallops today. Layed out , and painted the top ones to start with. When it's all finished the purple will be a pin stripe around the lavender . I'm having some paint mask made for the flames.


Dude Im lovin this car.


----------



## sinicle

VERY CLASSY!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro .......... Are you gonna do the flames as well ...... this build looks great !


----------



## dig_derange

lovin it all!! :drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Like the scallop job,real spot on!


----------



## Lowridingmike

elco and firebird are HOT! makes me want a 1:1 firebird to lowride.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean Eric!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Got my paint mask for the flames made. I used a clear masking material for a transfer tape to place on model. Used my tool I made for burnishing and pushing down masking tape to push mask into door seams. First time using a mask with transfer tape , but I think it came out pretty good.


----------



## sinicle

GREAT JOB!!! I love doing replicas. it's one thing to build a kit based on an image in your mind, something else to build an actual 1:1. this one's coming out sick!


----------



## LUXMAN

Sick!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:thats bad ass!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That paint job is sick man. Your doing a great job on this car.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Dang homie, killer job on the flame masking and painting!


----------



## dink

*GREAT WORK AS ALWAYS:thumbsup:*


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

real nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## MC562

truscale said:


> Got my paint mask for the flames made. I used a clear masking material for a transfer tape to place on model. Used my tool I made for burnishing and pushing down masking tape to push mask into door seams. First time using a mask with transfer tape , but I think it came out pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking good eric


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

nice flames Eric great job bro!


----------



## truscale

Did the quart and rear panel stripes. Just have to do the wheel well and rocker stripes, then a little touch up work and then tape the edges of all flames and stripes with .010" tape and shoot the lavender pearl . The purple that I've done will be a pin stripe around the flames and stripes.


----------



## Smallz

Another masterpiece. Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good man.


----------



## truscale

I was surfing Rik Hoving's web sight and saw a Merc he did as a design. So seeing that I have 3 of the Matranga Mercs that Mark Townsen makes, I figure I'd do a model of the one Rik did with the fadeaways ,and Matranga style hard top treatment.
I used the fade aways and rear window from the Revell 48 Ford coupe, and the roof is from an AMT 39/40 sedan.


----------



## sidetoside

Your Conversion looks very Cool and Smooth !


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Thats off to a great start bro !


truscale said:


> I was surfing Rik Hoving's web sight and saw a Merc he did as a design. So seeing that I have 3 of the Matranga Mercs that Mark Townsen makes, I figure I'd do a model of the one Rik did with the fadeaways ,and Matranga style hard top treatment.
> I used the fade aways and rear window from the Revell 48 Ford coupe, and the roof is from an AMT 39/40 sedan.


----------



## darkside customs

Damn that's nice!


----------



## COAST2COAST

:thumbsup:great work!!


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> I was surfing Rik Hoving's web sight and saw a Merc he did as a design. So seeing that I have 3 of the Matranga Mercs that Mark Townsen makes, I figure I'd do a model of the one Rik did with the fadeaways ,and Matranga style hard top treatment.
> I used the fade aways and rear window from the Revell 48 Ford coupe, and the roof is from an AMT 39/40 sedan.


:thumbsup:looks great so far bro!


----------



## LATIN SKULL

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> :thumbsup:looks great so far bro!


X2!


----------



## ART2ROLL

Looking real good homie. That gonna be a killer ride.


----------



## sneekyg909

Nice!!!


----------



## Daniel rubalcava

Man ur work is insane! Love the detail. I was wondering if u had any rims for sale yet ?


----------



## truscale

Started the filler work tonight. Got it roughed in. Now that I cut the front windshield open , it looks like I need to move the windshield up a bit. Looks to small to me.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> Started the filler work tonight. Got it roughed in. Now that I cut the front windshield open , it looks like I need to move the windshield up a bit. Looks to small to me.


Oh boy that looks kool!Cant wait to see this one finished.


----------



## caprice on dz

truscale said:


> Started the filler work tonight. Got it roughed in. Now that I cut the front windshield open , it looks like I need to move the windshield up a bit. Looks to small to me.


Looking good but I see what you mean about the windshield, that thing doesn't have a forhead its got a five head, lol


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Started the filler work tonight. Got it roughed in. Now that I cut the front windshield open , it looks like I need to move the windshield up a bit. Looks to small to me.


OMG I can't believe I missed this. WOW I love this car so much. And your doing a great job on it too. Love to see it when it's done.


----------



## sandcast

That's a lot of filler. How do you work that stuff down smooth?


----------



## OFDatTX

Thats og rite there


----------



## rollin yota28

Yeah man! Nice job so far


----------



## josh 78

truscale said:


> Started the filler work tonight. Got it roughed in. Now that I cut the front windshield open , it looks like I need to move the windshield up a bit. Looks to small to me.


Great work as always in my opinion its on the right way so far :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

X2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


josh 78 said:


> Great work as always in my opinion its on the right way so far :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs

Great work as usual Eric..... Did you ever finish that 77 Monte Carlo?


----------



## kykustoms

damn thats sick... the windshield does look tiny... maybe you could use a diff car windshile frame and slant it back some to match the rear slant a little :dunno:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

ANOTHER SWEET RIDE ERIC! LOOKING GOOD BRO KEEP PICS COMING:thumbsup:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles

Thats gonna be clean Eric!! I always enjoy scanning through this thread!! Like Gil said, keep the pics coming!:biggrin::thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Got the parts ready to go get chromed for El Exotica. I use Chrome Tech U.S.A.


----------



## sinicle

Those parts for that custom elco?


----------



## COAST2COAST

:biggrin: couldnt u fit like 500 more things on there


----------



## Trendsetta 68

LOL , thats what I was thinkin'. Hey Eric fill that frame up bro . 


COAST2COAST said:


> :biggrin: couldnt u fit like 500 more things on there


----------



## MKD904

The more space the better the parts get covered.


----------



## truscale

Got the body roughed in and first filler primer coat on.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

truscale said:


> Got the body roughed in and first filler primer coat on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> VERY NICE ERIC........


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Got the body roughed in and first filler primer coat on.


So kool lookin. I love that lead sled look.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Looks good bro ........... That filler coat is great to use !


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

I love that thing,going great so far!


----------



## truscale

Finally did the last stripe along the rockers and wheel wells. after a little touch up work I'll clear ,then mask around all the purple with .010" wide tape and shoot the lavender pearl then do the last clear coats , and then the paint work is done.


----------



## hocknberry

truscale said:


> Got the parts ready to go get chromed for El Exotica. I use Chrome Tech U.S.A.


what glue do use so the parts stay put, but easy to take off when back?!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Thats some real clean work ........... can't wait to see the next step .......*


truscale said:


> Finally did the last stripe along the rockers and wheel wells. after a little touch up work I'll clear ,then mask around all the purple with .010" wide tape and shoot the lavender pearl then do the last clear coats , and then the paint work is done.


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Finally did the last stripe along the rockers and wheel wells. after a little touch up work I'll clear ,then mask around all the purple with .010" wide tape and shoot the lavender pearl then do the last clear coats , and then the paint work is done.


DAMMM that perdy.


----------



## josh 78

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Thats some real clean work ........... can't wait to see the next step .......*


x-2 truth :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

Builds are lookin good Eric :thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> Finally did the last stripe along the rockers and wheel wells. after a little touch up work I'll clear ,then mask around all the purple with .010" wide tape and shoot the lavender pearl then do the last clear coats , and then the paint work is done.


Damn thats looking hot,Eric.Now I want to paint something that color,the scallops and flames look perfect,and its on a sexy car.


----------



## MC562

very nice eric


----------



## truscale

Had a good time at the Citrus Nationals this weekend. Also did pretty good with the 50 Cad and the Panaramic Ford.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

truscale said:


> Had a good time at the Citrus Nationals this weekend. Also did pretty good with the 50 Cad and the Panaramic Ford.



SE VALE


:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Congrats !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Well deserved !


----------



## sneekyg909

truscale said:


> Had a good time at the Citrus Nationals this weekend. Also did pretty good with the 50 Cad and the Panaramic Ford.


Those are nice...the Cadillac is my favorite,Congratulations :h5:


and thanks for the parking spot :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904

Congrats. Great work as always.


----------



## oldskool 67

Congrats Bro!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RaiderPride

truscale said:


> Had a good time at the Citrus Nationals this weekend. Also did pretty good with the 50 Cad and the Panaramic Ford.


Congrats Eric. That's beautiful build.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Congrats man.


----------



## sinicle

LOOK AT THIS GUY!!! 2 first places AND a best of show?!? GREAT job Eric!!!! well deserved!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life

Congrats and nice meeting u bro...


----------



## truscale

Thanks guys, and it was nice meeting a few new Socal and Texas model guys .


----------



## MAZDAT

truscale said:


> Had a good time at the Citrus Nationals this weekend. Also did pretty good with the 50 Cad and the Panaramic Ford.



Congrats Eric for the wins @ Citrus:thumbsup:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

CONGRATS BRO,WELL DESERVED!


----------



## chris_thobe

:thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

GREAT SHOW:thumbsup: HAD A BLAST MEETING EVERYONE! Eric nice meeting you to bro! se ya next year!:h5:


----------



## truscale

Did the clear over the flames and scallops ,and got my chrome back. After the clear has dried for a few days. I'll tape around the flames and scallops and paint the lavender pearl. The purple will be the stripping around the flames and scallops.


----------



## truscale

Got a little more done on this tonight. Cut the door and trunk lines . Also moved the front window up. still have alot more work before paint.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Man that one is soo kool lookin. Great work sofar.


----------



## truscale




----------



## chris_thobe

Love the wheels and tires, looks exactly like the ones for my 1:1 Chevy:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

chris_thobe said:


> Love the wheels and tires, looks exactly like the ones for my 1:1 Chevy:thumbsup:


X 2


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Everythings looking kool as all get out,what else can I say!?


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Congrats on d wins homie


----------



## truscale

Finished all the tuck-n-roll tonight. Little touch up work , then ready for paint , piping ,and carpet.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice.
:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Tonioseven said:


> Nice.
> :thumbsup:


X 2. Real nice.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

looks real good !


----------



## Lownslow302

truscale said:


> Finished all the tuck-n-roll tonight. Little touch up work , then ready for paint , piping ,and carpet.


interior is sick


----------



## truscale

Finished the hub caps today . The wheels are done. The wheels are from an AMT kit. The knockoff's I think are from a Revell XKE Jag kit.


----------



## Tonioseven

Nice


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Finished the hub caps today . The wheels are done. The wheels are from an AMT kit. The knockoff's I think are from a Revell XKE Jag kit.


WOW those look way mo better. LOVE IT.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

halfasskustoms said:


> WOW those look way mo better. LOVE IT.


X2!


----------



## Lowridingmike

now that... was pretty damn kool!


----------



## sinicle

truscale said:


> Finished the hub caps today . The wheels are done. The wheels are from an AMT kit. The knockoff's I think are from a Revell XKE Jag kit.


:wow::worship:always mind blowing Eric!


----------



## truscale

Machined the tail light housings and bezels. Lens are from Modelhaus and bullets are from Micheals. Did a mock up with double sided tape to see what they look like in place. Getting closer to being done.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

truscale said:


> Machined the tail light housings and bezels. Lens are from Modelhaus and bullets are from Micheals. Did a mock up with double sided tape to see what they look like in place. Getting closer to being done.


:wow:damn thats cool!


----------



## sandcast

Tru, those tail lights are incredible


----------



## Tonioseven

That's some fine work right there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

:wow: :wow: :wow: 

*That is some sick machine work homie ! That replica is turning out to be a "Masterpiece" !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## pancho1969

Great work as always Eric !!


----------



## oldskool 67

oh, you the man Eric! Beautiful work as always.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup: nice !


----------



## truscale

Took some pictures next to the buildup 60 El Camino I bought today at a swap meet. Show all the mods. I made to it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Very kool man.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

That project is turning out sweeeeeet !


----------



## sinicle

Trendsetta 68 said:


> That project is turning out sweeeeeet !


X2!!! You know I love me a good replica, and this one is spot on!!! Great job Eric!


----------



## MC562

bad ass bro


----------



## truscale

While I'm waiting for motivation to finish El Exotica I pulled this one back out to do some more work on. It's a replica of Justin Hills Buick from Australia. I started with a 49 Buick resin kit from Modelhaus. This one will have Caddy hub caps , like it did at the Roadster Show.


----------



## sneekyg909

truscale said:


> While I'm waiting for motivation to finish El Exotica I pulled this one back out to do some more work on. It's a replica of Justin Hills Buick from Australia. I started with a 49 Buick resin kit from Modelhaus. This one will have Caddy hub caps , like it did at the Roadster Show.


:worship:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

dammmmmm Eric! cant wait to see it finished!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Yeah like what they said.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

X2!


----------



## CHEVYXXX

that's killer ! :machinegun:


----------



## dig_derange

amazing work man.. lovin it!!


----------



## sandcast

That el camino is killer


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' Kool Eric!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wheres this one.?

Royal Empress 
http://trakinscale.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=trakinp&action=display&thread=14751


----------



## truscale

halfasskustoms said:


> Wheres this one.?
> 
> Royal Empress
> http://trakinscale.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=trakinp&action=display&thread=14751


Here you go. 

O.k. ,here's the story.Seeing that I have alot of projects and ideas of cars I want to do ,and I want to get some bodies painted. I'm going to be doing a few projects at the same time.
I will finally be doing something with the Modelhaus kits I've bought. So with that said, here's the next project I'm working on. 1956 Lincoln John D'Agustino designed back in the 1900's. 
Started the chop and rear end work. I've been wanting to do this car for a while, can't wait to do the paint work on this one.


----------



## truscale

Got all the lower body mods. roughed in. Need to redo the belt line moldings around the windshield and side windows, then make new c pilar moldings and put the top back on. There's not much to do on this car . Chop, shaved , extended front fenders around the lights, extended skirts, reworked quarters ,and tail lights.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> Here you go.
> 
> O.k. ,here's the story.Seeing that I have alot of projects and ideas of cars I want to do ,and I want to get some bodies painted. I'm going to be doing a few projects at the same time.
> I will finally be doing something with the Modelhaus kits I've bought. So with that said, here's the next project I'm working on. 1956 Lincoln John D'Agustino designed back in the 1900's.
> Started the chop and rear end work. I've been wanting to do this car for a while, can't wait to do the paint work on this one.



I want one of these modelhaus lincs,cant wait to see this:drama:


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> Got all the lower body mods. roughed in. Need to redo the belt line moldings around the windshield and side windows, then make new c pilar moldings and put the top back on. There's not much to do on this car . Chop, shaved , extended front fenders around the lights, extended skirts, reworked quarters ,and tail lights.


So subtle,doesn't take much to make these look kustom. man that is nice


----------



## halfasskustoms

Now that's what I'm talkin bout. Even stock it looks kustom. Can't wait to watch this being built.


----------



## truscale

Did the belt line moldings and headliner trim moldings. Need to make new rain cutter and C-pilar moldings next, then I can put the roof back on. The roof has CA glue and backing soda on it for making the top thicker. I'll sand it smooth and scribe lines in it to resemble the headliner.


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice work as alwwys bro.


----------



## oldskool 67

That Lincoln has always been one of my favorite D' Agostino customs. Can't wait to see the Truscale version!


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn man, lookin good homie.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup: that's going to look good. i really like how it looks.


----------



## truscale

Got a little more work done on the top tonight. Made a template for the side window opening, then did a little sanding until they where both the same . I made a pattern for the roof moldings. Then stuck two pieces of .020" palstic sheets together with double side tape. After cutting, filing, and sanding I glued them on. 
Still need to do some work on the head liner before the top goes on for good. once the top is on I'll do the wing windows and lower trim on the rear window.


----------



## bigdogg323

:wow: sick work as always erik :thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dang!!!! I wander what U'z we'er going to do with that part of the top. Lookin good homie.


----------



## sandcast

Tru, that Lincoln is cool


----------



## pancho1969

Great fab work Eric!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma

Amazing work bro


----------



## Auto Mob

damn dude!, you're not playing huh? KILLER


----------



## Lowmodelr

Cant wait to c how this turns out... Great strt.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

keep those updates coming homie !!!!!!!!


----------



## sinicle

Incredible Eric!!! Top shelf shit right there!!!


----------



## Lil Brandon

Nice bro!!! Real nice!


----------



## MKD904

Beautiful work as always.


----------



## Smallz

Really nice work as usual!


----------



## truscale

Put the top on tonight. I scribed troughs  at the A and C pillars and put .020" music wire in the truogh. This makes a much stronger joint . I use CA glue and kicker.

























































The project shelve is getting full.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES

THAT'S A MASTERPIECE RIGHT THERE GOOD JOB ERIC..........


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn ture......thats so badass lookin. I need to get 1 them too now. Watching this car being built is making me wat one.


----------



## Trendsetta 68

beautiful work homie !


----------



## RaiderPride

You have some killer custom projects in the works again.


----------



## MC562

truscale said:


> Put the top on tonight. I scribed troughs at the A and C pillars and put .020" music wire in the truogh. This makes a much stronger joint . I use CA glue and kicker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The project shelve is getting full.


killer work eric


----------



## truscale

Got all the body mods. done . Here's a trick I found that works good for gluing parts on around pieces that you want a tight fit with. 
I tape a piece of wax paper to the body ,then mount the piece I want to put the hood extension around. 
Take a pieces of paper and put a drop of CA glue on it. Then lightly drag a piece of plastic stock over the glue, and put it in place . Once it's all glued in place , remove the part you glued the strip around and the wax paper keeps it from being glued together.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Your so fucking good. I cant stand it.


----------



## COAST2COAST

halfasskustoms said:


> Your so fucking good. I cant stand it.


x-2...excellent tip also!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Great tip Eric ... keep us posted bro ...


----------



## sandcast

Truscale, great artwork and good engineering.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Don't know how I could've missed this,Lincoln and Buick look badass.


----------



## Auto Mob

Insane Eric,the lincoln is badass!


----------



## truscale

Got all the body mods. done and sprayed the last filler primer coat tonight. I'll let it sit for a few weeks , then wet sand , put on a few trim pieces , spray a few coats of white primer , then ready for the fun stuff. Piant.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

always clean work Eric! keep pics coming bro!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow this looks killer.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

? CRAZY!!!

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala

wow great work Eric!!!!!!


----------



## serio909

Sick work homie


----------



## dodgerblue62

Damn Eric, this (resin) build is another great build of yours. All the body mods are top notch, keep up the good work...


----------



## MKD904

work looks beautiful as always. Thanks for the how to's as well.


----------



## truscale

Finished smoothing the rear bumper and making the tail light lens form red clear plastic. Also removed the cast in head light lens and fitted some Lucas tri bar head lights from an old AMT parts pack.


----------



## chris_thobe

:wow:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Dude thats nice. Your doing great.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

So subtle,I so want one.


----------



## wisdonm

Which Parts Pac or kits have those tri-bars? Does anybody repo them?


----------



## CHEVYXXX

cool !


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Nice touch


----------



## bigdogg323

truscale said:


> Finished smoothing the rear bumper and making the tail light lens form red clear plastic. Also removed the cast in head light lens and fitted some Lucas tri bar head lights from an old AMT parts pack.


nice work as always erik keep up the great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

bigdogg323 said:


> nice work as always erik keep up the great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


X2!!!


----------



## serio909

You got sick skills homie


----------



## Tonioseven

Always good info and work up in here. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

Eric, insanity!!!!!


----------



## dig_derange

wow, that's awesome man


----------



## truscale

Did a little more work on the Buick tonight. Both the Buick and Lincoln should be ready for paint soon.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool.


----------



## sandcast

Your work on resin is outstanding


----------



## warsr67

truscale said:


> Did a little more work on the Buick tonight. Both the Buick and Lincoln should be ready for paint soon.





great work eric:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Got the body pretty much done on this one. Just need to mold the headlight rings, scribe the upper door lines , and add some window trim. 

I made a template to get the side windows the same . The right quarter window was a little long. Here's some pics. on how I fixed it.










Laid a piece of .020" plastic behined the template ,and marked where the window ends. 









After triming the shape in the plastic ,I put a small amount of CA glue on the template and glued it to it.









Next I laid the plastic on the work bench , put the body over it and traced the window opening.









Filler piece installed. Now both windows are the same. Even thou I'm the only nut that would have none the difference from side to side.


----------



## truscale

Getting near paint.


----------



## CHEVYXXX

:thumbsup: thats gonna look sweet when you spray it.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Killin it man. Great job.


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' good!!


----------



## truscale

Started working on the rear bumper. Removed the guards and had to do a little gap filling. 
I also noticed I have to reshape the whole rear window and trunk area. You can see in the picture that roof comes down to a v-shaped taper over the trunk. The rear corner area of the trunk is parallel to the ground.


----------



## OFDatTX

Nice!


----------



## halfasskustoms

X 2


----------



## darkside customs

Real nice!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

Experts touch !


----------



## truscale

[HR][/HR]My $25.00 63 convertible Impala. Bought it a show and swap in Merced yesterday.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> Getting near paint.



:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

63 with the right stance and my mockup wheels on. I'm thinking a deep kandy red with black interior. I'm also thinking this might have my Truscale 13" 5.20's and a set of 100 spoke13" Truscale wheels.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> [HR][/HR]My $25.00 63 convertible Impala. Bought it a show and swap in Merced yesterday.



Nice deal on that for 25$


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

truscale said:


> 63 with the right stance and my mockup wheels on. I'm thinking a deep kandy red with black interior. I'm also thinking this might have my Truscale 13" 5.20's and a set of 100 spoke13" Truscale wheels.


Looking great already.


----------



## COAST2COAST

CemetaryAngel81 said:


> Looking great already.


X2......love them wheels


----------



## halfasskustoms

Kool 63 man. Great buy.


----------



## truscale

Started doing the lavender over the purple, I have to wet sand the edges and do so touch up work almost done. Outlining the flames and scallops with .010" tape wasn't fun.I'll be practicing my stripping before I do this again. Next time I'll pinstrip around flame and scallops.


----------



## darkside customs

Very nice work Eric! Love the 63 also...


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn homie, shit is sick yo. Great tape work.


----------



## sinicle

Always incredible work in here, Eric!


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' kool dude!!


----------



## 1942aerosedan

truscale said:


> 63 with the right stance and my mockup wheels on. I'm thinking a deep kandy red with black interior. I'm also thinking this might have my Truscale 13" 5.20's and a set of 100 spoke13" Truscale wheels.


Where can I get some of those wheels ?


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Great work bro ......... That was a great deal on the '63 , love where it's headed to ... does anyone cast the convertible top that comes with that kit ?*


----------



## Auto Mob

Eric, any luck on those merc parts?,and how about the 56 oval?


----------



## truscale

Getting closer









Found what to use for Lucus head light lens's. 6MM wiggle eye's. Picked them up at Michael's.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Killing it. Love the updates homie.


----------



## sinicle

Ingenious!!!


----------



## Auto Mob

Man Eric, those did fit perfect! Thanx for posting the pic's.


----------



## darkside customs

Nice!


----------



## truscale

Scallops and flames are done. Little touch up and ready for clear.


----------



## sinicle

Incredible Eric! Its nuts to think of all the mods cause it's just so seamless!!! Am I gonna see this at NNLs this year?


----------



## truscale

sinicle said:


> Incredible Eric! Its nuts to think of all the mods cause it's just so seamless!!! Am I gonna see this at NNLs this year?


That's what I'm hoping for. I'm trying to get the body finished so it can sit for a few months before I do the final polish. Just have a few little things to do on the interior. This one is only body and interior, so it should be done in time for the NNL West.


----------



## rollindeep408

What's good Eric can't wait for Nnl this year gonna be another good one I hope  hope one day I get a set of your true rays


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' real good, Eric!!


----------



## halfasskustoms

That is so fresh and so clean. Looks dope man. Cant wait to see it done.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Brilliant work on the lenses,and that Elco is beautiful!


----------



## sinicle

rollindeep408 said:


> What's good Eric can't wait for Nnl this year gonna be another good one I hope  hope one day I get a set of your true rays


X2!!!!!
But wait your turn Evan, I called dibs!!!


----------



## OFDatTX

Tight work brotha!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Man homie you always do some killa clean work bro !*


----------



## truscale

Striped and read for clear. This was my first striping job. It was more of a touch up , but I ended up going around all the flames and scallops.


----------



## rollindeep408

truscale said:


> Striped and read for clear. This was my first striping job. It was more of a touch up , but I ended up going around all the flames and scallops.


It's ok ......... I can't do better hahaha 












Looks good Eric gonna be done for Nnl ?


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' good!!!, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## Lowridingmike

Perfect execution of th ereplica!


----------



## dig_derange

truscale said:


> Striped and read for clear. This was my first striping job. It was more of a touch up , but I ended up going around all the flames and scallops.


awesome man, love it!


----------



## Trendsetta 68

*Dang E ... That is soooooooo Kool lookin' striping came out cleeean ! *


truscale said:


> Striped and read for clear. This was my first striping job. It was more of a touch up , but I ended up going around all the flames and scallops.


----------



## COAST2COAST

Trendsetta 68 said:


> *Dang E ... That is soooooooo Kool lookin' striping came out cleeean ! *


X2:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Wow that looks sooooo clean.


----------



## truscale

Did the final clear. Almost done. After I wet sand and polish I'll do the foil. Nedd to finish the interior next.


----------



## jevries

Pinstriping looks really clean Eric.


truscale said:


> Did the final clear. Almost done. After I wet sand and polish I'll do the foil. Nedd to finish the interior next.


----------



## Auto Mob

El Sob #1.... I mean El Co #1, LOOKS GREAT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Sweet painting skills you got there.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

They look better then decals


----------



## pina's LRM replica

U know wats a trip when u see threads like dis all this love an props by da homies an no kinda apreciation not a damn thank u or nothin just trips me out no disrespect homie just callin it how i see it


----------



## truscale

pina's LRM replica said:


> U know wats a trip when u see threads like dis all this love an props by da homies an no kinda apreciation not a damn thank u or nothin just trips me out no disrespect homie just callin it how i see it


Thanks.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## josh 78

great stuff as always :thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Hello. I love all of you .I'm so warm and fuzzy inside with all the wonderful comments I receive from each and every one that gives so much love and respect to my work. You are all special in my heart.






















Now that all that fucking bullshit is out of the way, here's some pictures of the foil work done and the final final clear. If any one fills they need a hug after giving me a compliment , let me know. I'm here for you . Weather it's for building tips , or emotional support.


----------



## Deecee

Some brilliant striping there man, top job and colour choice.:thumbsup:


----------



## halfasskustoms

Nice.


----------



## darkside customs

I usually try and keep my mouth shut for the most part....

But I gotta agree with Pinas on this one... 
And I'm not here tryin to disrespect or anything, but he does have a point. I been on this site since 08 and I always give props to those I feel are bad ass builders. I don't get butthurt when people don't comment on my thread, but I do feel some acknowledgement to those that commented and gave props on builds is pretty much common courtesy. Hell, I use to always comment on Mandos stuff, and so do everyone else. But it's the same thing. He don't give thanks to those who have commented on his stuff, let alone share info o how he did something when others ask " hey, how did you do this, or that" 
Like I said, not tryin to disrespect, but after seein your reply on giving hugs to those who feel they need it for commenting on your thread just made me think... Whoa.... 
Keep doin your thing though. You have real talent....

Enjoy the hobby for what it is...

James


----------



## a408nutforu

SSHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAOOOW!!!! hugs not thugs.lolhno: now i respect that response.:roflmao:


truscale said:


> Hello. I love all of you .I'm so warm and fuzzy inside with all the wonderful comments I receive from each and every one that gives so much love and respect to my work. You are all special in my heart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that all that fucking bullshit is out of the way, here's some pictures of the foil work done and the final final clear. If any one fills they need a hug after giving me a compliment , let me know. I'm here for you . Weather it's for building tips , or emotional support.


----------



## truscale

Interior painted.


----------



## OFDatTX

Sweet


----------



## pina's LRM replica

Lol ha ha ha dat coment u posted was funny! I like dat incase u was shooting it at me i dont really give a fuck about u showing apreciation i dont really care much for this thread wich is why i normaly dont coment on it when i did it was just me speakin my mind bout sum hoe ass shit i see i dont really care for these bullshit curbside builds im on another level wit my shit u can take dat anyway u want homie!


----------



## bigdogg323

truscale said:


> Interior painted.


Looks sweet erik cant wait to see it done bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

Yeah! I can't wait to see this finished.


----------



## truscale

Started the pipping and carpet flocking.


----------



## wisdonm

Thanks for showing the piping. Every lil bit helps on the learning curve.


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68

sweet !


----------



## halfasskustoms

Lookin good bro.


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

darkside customs said:


> I usually try and keep my mouth shut for the most part....
> 
> But I gotta agree with Pinas on this one...
> And I'm not here tryin to disrespect or anything, but he does have a point. I been on this site since 08 and I always give props to those I feel are bad ass builders. I don't get butthurt when people don't comment on my thread, but I do feel some acknowledgement to those that commented and gave props on builds is pretty much common courtesy. Hell, I use to always comment on Mandos stuff, and so do everyone else. But it's the same thing. He don't give thanks to those who have commented on his stuff, let alone share info o how he did something when others ask " hey, how did you do this, or that"
> Like I said, not tryin to disrespect, but after seein your reply on giving hugs to those who feel they need it for commenting on your thread just made me think... Whoa....
> Keep doin your thing though. You have real talent....
> 
> Enjoy the hobby for what it is...
> 
> James


:werd:


----------



## COAST2COAST

:wowamn!


----------



## truscale

wisdonm said:


> Thanks for showing the piping. Every lil bit helps on the learning curve.


No problem. You need to take a panel scraper and carefully scrape the paint around the area that the pipping is being glued to.


----------



## caprice on dz

what are you using for the pipping?


----------



## jevries

Killer job!!:thumbsup:



truscale said:


> Started the pipping and carpet flocking.


----------



## sinicle

The piping really sets it off!!! Great work as always Eric! Only about a week till the show, can't wait to see this in person!


----------



## truscale

caprice on dz said:


> what are you using for the pipping?


Pipping is .020"dia. black wire.


----------



## Auto Mob

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408

Eric I wouldn't be mad if you wanna bring me one set of rings to Nnl I got money in hand


----------



## truscale

rollindeep408 said:


> Eric I wouldn't be mad if you wanna bring me one set of rings to Nnl I got money in hand


I out right now. But I'll let you know when I do more.


----------



## truscale

El Exotica is done. See you guy's tomorrow at NNL West.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## Deecee

WOW!! That is soooooooo sweet man , awsome job.


----------



## Auto Mob

Very Nice!!!, I've been wanting to see this one finished. Sock It To Em' at the show!


----------



## oldskool 67

Nice work as always Homes :thumbsup:


----------



## Just Us 86

Great job !!!


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

super clean as always!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## truscale

Few more pics of El Exotica with better back ground. Thanks to all that have commented . I just strive to became at the same level with Pina with every build I do. I know for now it's only a dream, but some day I feel I'll be there.


----------



## wisdonm

Luv the new pixs. :thumbsup:


----------



## rollin yota28

Dude that looks good! Nice job, the wide whites fit it nicely


----------



## COAST2COAST

Great work brotha:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak

LOOKS KILLER ERIC


----------



## CemetaryAngel81

Beyond clean.


----------



## pina's LRM replica

truscale said:


> Few more pics of El Exotica with better back ground. Thanks to all that have commented . I just strive to became at the same level with Pina with every build I do. I know for now it's only a dream, but some day I feel I'll be there.


lol keep practicing homie yull get there one day!


----------



## darkside customs

:roflmao::roflmao:

Y'all 2 killin me with the smartass comments.... Oh my side is hurting from laughing so damn hard...


----------



## a408nutforu

:inout:


----------



## sinicle

Lol, looks sick Eric! Great job! The interior in this thing is INSANE!!! Looks SO good in person!





Now fuck off! LMFAO!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th

Wicked!!!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike

That elco is ill!


----------



## truscale

New kustom build. 49 Chevy coupe. Started with the new Revell 50 Olds kit and grafted the front on from an AMT 51 Chevy kit.


 

Measured the model body , then played with the photo of the real car to get the size correct. Then used the picture to make window template for doing the chop.


----------



## truscale

Made a master for the tail light lens , then made the lens with red clear resin.


----------



## truscale

Started on the suspension. c'd the frame and raised the tunnel.


----------



## bigdogg323

Damn


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE

You got some mad skills.


----------



## bugs-one

Looks cool.


----------



## Tonioseven




----------



## josh 78

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deecee

Now that is REAL ​ modeling, fuckin' AWSOME!!


----------



## a408nutforu

:thumbsup:lookn dope


----------



## Guest

Wow totally kick ass on the front end swap of the 1950 will be watching this one close, always love following along on your builds...........................


----------



## sinicle

Eh, it's ok at best. 
Seems like you try hard, how come you're still not that good at this stuff?
?


----------



## MC562

your the man brother


----------



## truscale

MC562 said:


> your the man brother


Where have you been? Still busy at work?


----------



## ShowRodFreak

Looking Good Eric


----------



## noanoaenterprise

sinicle said:


> Eh, it's ok at best.
> Seems like you try hard, how come you're still not that good at this stuff?
> 


:shocked:


----------



## jevries

I'm learning and learning.....and learning..:thumbsup:



truscale said:


> Started on the suspension. c'd the frame and raised the tunnel.


----------



## Auto Mob

Lookin' REAL KOOL, Eric!


----------



## truscale

Have the first filler primer coat on. Looks like there's only a few things to fix , than ready for paint. Also made some head light buckets.


----------



## bigdogg323

Thats looking sweet erik :thumbsup:


----------



## Tonioseven

Looks damn good Eric!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969

great work as always :worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> El Exotica is done. See you guy's tomorrow at NNL West.





truscale said:


> Few more pics of El Exotica with better back ground. Thanks to all that have commented . I just strive to became at the same level with Pina with every build I do. I know for now it's only a dream, but some day I feel I'll be there.


I love this car so much. Watched it from the start. 1 of the koolest customs EVER.


----------



## truscale

halfasskustoms said:


> I love this car so much. Watched it from the start. 1 of the koolest customs EVER.


Thanks .


----------



## truscale

Have the chrome ready for re-chroming, and the body in final primer. Primer is House of Kolor white primer/sealer.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Cant wait to see this get paint. Then all the lil details you put in it.


----------



## truscale

Have base colors done. Doing the kandies next.


----------



## bichito

Bad ass !


----------



## curbside

:worship:


----------



## halfasskustoms

truscale said:


> Have base colors done. Doing the kandies next.


This is insanely kool man. LOVE the color sofar.


----------



## truscale

Sprayed the kandies today. Used SEM wild cherry, HoK violet,and Metal Flake Corp. purple then cleared. Next I'll do the white fade on the side and down the middle. This is one of those colors that "you need to see" to see the real colors.


----------



## sinicle

This gonna be ready for NNLs? I'm hoping to make it this year, it's always fun bullshitting with you Eric.


----------



## halfasskustoms

Damn thats so clean.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1

as always Eric! super clean work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Auto Mob

Very kool!


----------



## chris_thobe

truscale said:


> Sprayed the kandies today. Used SEM wild cherry, HoK violet,and Metal Flake Corp. purple then cleared. Next I'll do the white fade on the side and down the middle. This is one of those colors that "you need to see" to see the real colors.


WOW, this thing is sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

